# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Αγγελίες Εξοπλισμού

## DragonFighter

Ρε σεις, οι αγγελίες εξοπλισμού έκλεισαν δια παντώς; Δεν θα τις ανοίξετε; Μόνο ασύρματες αγγελίες υπάρχουν πλέον;
Δηλαδή αν ψάχνουμε κάτι μεταχειρισμένο ή φθηνό (ή και τα δύο) θα πρέπει να ψάχνουμε αλλού πλέον;
Δηλαδή την ασυδοσία μερικών παράνομων μικροπωλητών θα την πληρώσει όλη η κοινότητα;

----------


## ryloth

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να υπάρχει
Αγγελία ζήτησης & όχι πώλησης.

Τουλάχιστον να γράφουμε τι ζητάμε 
μήπως το βρούμε κάπου.

----------


## commando

Αγγελιες επισης εχει για να τα εχουμε ολα το 5ghz.awmn οποτε ηδη εχουμε 3 εναλλακτικες.Εδω οτι και να γινει μπαχαλο θα καταληξει παλι γιατι δεν εφαρμοζεται πολιτικη οπως πχ ειχα προτεινει εγω του adslgr forum.

----------


## gas

Πραγματι το κλεισιμο των αγγελιων δεν με βρισκει καθολου συμφωνο και απορω πως καποιος μπορεσε να σηκωσει ενα αλλο site αγγελιων σε δυο μερες και εδω αυτοι που τις εκλεισαν δεν εχουν κανει κατι εδω και τοσο καιρο.
Οσο για τροπους αντιδρασης υπαρχουν αρκετοι και δυναμικοι οπως το κλεισιμο των routers για 24 ωρες σε ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας για μια αποφαση που πιστευω οτι αρκετοι δεν επικροτούν.

----------


## jamesbond

> Πραγματι το κλεισιμο των αγγελιων δεν με βρισκει καθολου συμφωνο και απορω πως καποιος μπορεσε να σηκωσει ενα αλλο site αγγελιων σε δυο μερες και εδω αυτοι που τις εκλεισαν δεν εχουν κανει κατι εδω και τοσο καιρο.
> *Οσο για τροπους αντιδρασης υπαρχουν αρκετοι και δυναμικοι οπως το κλεισιμο των routers για 24 ωρες σε ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας για μια αποφαση που πιστευω οτι αρκετοι δεν επικροτούν.*



Μαζί σου!!!

----------


## alsafi

> Πραγματι το κλεισιμο των αγγελιων δεν με βρισκει καθολου συμφωνο και απορω πως καποιος μπορεσε να σηκωσει ενα αλλο site αγγελιων σε δυο μερες και εδω αυτοι που τις εκλεισαν δεν εχουν κανει κατι εδω και τοσο καιρο.
> Οσο για τροπους αντιδρασης υπαρχουν αρκετοι και δυναμικοι οπως το κλεισιμο των routers για 24 ωρες σε ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας για μια αποφαση που πιστευω οτι αρκετοι δεν επικροτούν.



Όταν αρχίσετε την διαμαρτυρία να μου το πείτε για να βγάλω link με τον απέναντι σας

Απο τότε που κλειδώσανε τις αγγελίες έχω 2-3 σελίδες λιγότερες να διαβάζω καθημερινά στις νέες δημοσιεύσεις

----------


## antonisk7

Αφαιρέθηκαν τα άσχετα πόστ με το θέμα.

----------


## nmout

σε μια φαση οπου οι αγγελιες εξοπλισμου ηταν περιπου οι μισες του συνολου των νεων post, 
που σημαινει οτι ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο των μελων χρειαζεται ανταλλαγες/αγοραπωλησιες εξοπλισμου, 
αυτες κοπηκαν, διοτι θα φτιαχθει κατι αλλο
γιατι δεν φτιαχνετε πρωτα αυτο το κατι αλλο και μετα να τις κοψετε?
αν εχετε μαγαζια πωλησης η/υ και πεφτουν οι πωλησεις, τοτε το καταλαβαινω

----------


## papashark

> σε μια φαση οπου οι αγγελιες εξοπλισμου ηταν περιπου οι μισες του συνολου των νεων post, 
> που σημαινει οτι ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο των μελων χρειαζεται ανταλλαγες/αγοραπωλησιες εξοπλισμου, 
> αυτες κοπηκαν, διοτι θα φτιαχθει κατι αλλο
> γιατι δεν φτιαχνετε πρωτα αυτο το κατι αλλο και μετα να τις κοψετε?
> αν εχετε μαγαζια πωλησης η/υ και πεφτουν οι πωλησεις, τοτε το καταλαβαινω


Από την άλλη το να είναι οι μισές δημοσιεύσεις αγγελείες, είναι λίγο κατάντια....

Ασε που τα περισσότερα δεν είχαν άμεση σχέση με το ασύρματο κομμάτι, αλλά ήταν για υπολογιστές γενικότερα  ::

----------


## gas

Δηλαδη στις αγγελιες θα επρεπε να δημοσιεύεται μονο οτι εχει κεραια  ::  
Το awmn το συγκροτουν ανθρωποι και οι αγγελιες διευκόλυναν στη συλλογη εξοπλισμου για τη λειτουργια του ιδιου του awmn και για τι οχι και αλλες αναγκες του καθενος μας.
Εαν φροντιζαν οι mod να κανουν σωστα τη δουλεια τους δεν θα ειχαμε φτασει εδω τωρα.

----------


## papashark

> Δηλαδη στις αγγελιες θα επρεπε να δημοσιεύεται μονο οτι εχει κεραια  
> Το awmn το συγκροτουν ανθρωποι και οι αγγελιες διευκόλυναν στη συλλογη εξοπλισμου για τη λειτουργια του ιδιου του awmn και για τι οχι και αλλες αναγκες του καθενος μας.
> Εαν φροντιζαν οι mod να κανουν σωστα τη δουλεια τους δεν θα ειχαμε φτασει εδω τωρα.


Πιθανότατα  :: 

Αλλά ωραία είναι κι έτσι !  ::

----------


## nmout

> Από την άλλη το να είναι οι μισές δημοσιεύσεις αγγελείες, είναι λίγο κατάντια....
> 
> Ασε που τα περισσότερα δεν είχαν άμεση σχέση με το ασύρματο κομμάτι, αλλά ήταν για υπολογιστές γενικότερα


οσο πιο πολλα τα μελη και οσο πιο πολλα πραγματα εχει ο καθενας, τοσο πιο πολλες ειναι και οι αναγκες ανταλλαγων και αγοραπωλησιων
κατι που μονο πιανει χωρο στον 1, ειναι χρησιμο στον αλλον
η απουσια αυτης της δυνατοτητας μειωνει και την επισκεψιμοτητα του site (κατι που δεν θα το προτιμουσε η altec)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Από την άλλη το να είναι οι μισές δημοσιεύσεις αγγελείες, είναι λίγο κατάντια....
> 
> Ασε που τα περισσότερα δεν είχαν άμεση σχέση με το ασύρματο κομμάτι, αλλά ήταν για υπολογιστές γενικότερα 
> 
> 
> οσο πιο πολλα τα μελη και οσο πιο πολλα πραγματα εχει ο καθενας, τοσο πιο πολλες ειναι και οι αναγκες ανταλλαγων και αγοραπωλησιων
> κατι που μονο πιανει χωρο στον 1, ειναι χρησιμο στον αλλον
> η απουσια αυτης της δυνατοτητας μειωνει και την επισκεψιμοτητα του site (κατι που δεν θα το προτιμουσε η altec)


Τι σχέση έχει η altec ? Από που κι ως που θα κρίνουμε με βάση το τι θέλει η εκάστοτε altec ?

Κοίτα, για μένα καλύτερα να έχεις ποιότητα παρά ποσότητα. Καλύτερα λιγότερα ποστ με ουσία, παρά να έχουμε ένα ανούσιο ιδιότυπο ελληνικό ebay....

----------


## andreas

Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να φτιαξουμε ενα forum μονο με αγγελιες?

http://www.maszalisate.awmn - Συντομα κοντα σας και τερμα η γκρινια και η μιζερια! 
Ενα phpbb forum, σε 20 λεπτα στημενο , χωρις πολλα πολλα.
Σκληροπυρηνικο  ::

----------


## fotis

Το κλείσιμο του τόπικ των αγγελιών είναι μια αντιδημοκρατική ενέργεια γιατί δεν αφορά το σύλλογο αλλά όλα τα μέλη του forum. Το οτι ο σύλλογος θεωρεί το forum ιδιοκτησία του είναι ενα πρόβλημα, και αν ισχύει αυτό τότε καλύτερα να κλειδώσει έξω όλους όσους δεν είναι μέλη παρά να πέρνει αποφάσεις χωρίς να ρωτάει κανέναν. 

Αν ενοχλείτε κάποιος απο τις αγγελίες μπορεί να τις κλειδώσει να μην φαίνονται στο λογαριασμό του (όπως είχε προταθεί στο παρελθόν) και να αφήσει αυτούς που χρειάζονται ή όχι κάτι να το ψάξουν ή πουλήσουν στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. 

Αν νομίζει κάποιος οτι έτσι θα μείνει "καθαρό" το forum είναι γελασμένος. Πολύ γρήγορα θα κυριαρχήσουν άλλα forum που επιτρέπουν τις αγγελίες και ο κόσμος θα πηγαίνει σε αυτά για τις ανάγκες του (hardware κλπ). Αργά η γρήγορα το forum θα χάσει τη δημοτικότητά του (το οποίο πάντως δεν το βλέπω και κακό αλλά θα γίνει με λάθος τρόπο)

Τέλος, κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να αποφασίζει ποιο τοπικ είναι καλό ή κακό, τα τόπικ δημιουργήθηκαν για να κατηγοριοποιούν τα posts και όχι για να απαγορεύουν συγκεκριμμένες ενότητες. Αν ήταν έτσι (κάποιος άλλος θα έλεγε) να απαγορευτούν οι πολιτικές - αθλητικές -κοινωνικές ή κάθε είδους συζητήσεις που απέχουν απο το θέμα των wireless δικτύων...

Ταπεινή μου γνώμη όλα αυτά  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αφαιρέθηκαν τα άσχετα πόστ με το θέμα.


px όπως http://www.sos.awmn http://www.5ghz.gr xexexexexe καλα...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Το κλείσιμο του τόπικ των αγγελιών είναι μια αντιδημοκρατική ενέργεια γιατί δεν αφορά το σύλλογο αλλά όλα τα μέλη του forum. Το οτι ο σύλλογος θεωρεί το forum ιδιοκτησία του είναι ενα πρόβλημα, και αν ισχύει αυτό τότε καλύτερα να κλειδώσει έξω όλους όσους δεν είναι μέλη παρά να πέρνει αποφάσεις χωρίς να ρωτάει κανέναν. 
> 
> Αν ενοχλείτε κάποιος απο τις αγγελίες μπορεί να τις κλειδώσει να μην φαίνονται στο λογαριασμό του (όπως είχε προταθεί στο παρελθόν) και να αφήσει αυτούς που χρειάζονται ή όχι κάτι να το ψάξουν ή πουλήσουν στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. 
> 
> Αν νομίζει κάποιος οτι έτσι θα μείνει "καθαρό" το forum είναι γελασμένος. Πολύ γρήγορα θα κυριαρχήσουν άλλα forum που επιτρέπουν τις αγγελίες και ο κόσμος θα πηγαίνει σε αυτά για τις ανάγκες του (hardware κλπ). Αργά η γρήγορα το forum θα χάσει τη δημοτικότητά του (το οποίο πάντως δεν το βλέπω και κακό αλλά θα γίνει με λάθος τρόπο)
> 
> Τέλος, κανείς δεν είναι σε θέση να αποφασίζει ποιο τοπικ είναι καλό ή κακό, τα τόπικ δημιουργήθηκαν για να κατηγοριοποιούν τα posts και όχι για να απαγορεύουν συγκεκριμμένες ενότητες. Αν ήταν έτσι (κάποιος άλλος θα έλεγε) να απαγορευτούν οι πολιτικές - αθλητικές -κοινωνικές ή κάθε είδους συζητήσεις που απέχουν απο το θέμα των wireless δικτύων...
> 
> Ταπεινή μου γνώμη όλα αυτά


Αν κάτσεις και το σκεφτείς καλά θα αλλάξεις γνώμη. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω το post σου για να αναφερθώ σε όσους έχουν παρόμοιες απόψεις οπότε μην το πάρεις προσωπικά.
Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να ζητήσουν και από όλα τα forum που είναι μέλη πριν κάνουν οτιδήποτε να κάνουν δημοψήφισμα. Είμαστε από τα δημοκρατικότερα forum που κυκλοφορούν και όποιος δεν το πιστεύει είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας (και δυστυχώς είναι ακόμα πολλοί). Εδώ δυσκολευόμαστε να δώσουμε ακόμα και warnings. Στα forum με ιδιοκτήτη πραγματικό πρόσωπο πολύ απλά τρως ban γιατί στραβοκοίταξες και δεν τολμά να πει και κανένας τίποτα. Εδώ βρίζει ο καθένας ότι του κατέβει (και κυρίως τον ιδιοκτήτη και τα όργανά του με τον πιο χυδαίο τρόπο) και σε 15 μέρες όλα μέλι γάλα. Γενικά πρέπει να το πάρουμε όλοι απόφαση, *δεν μας ανήκει ένα site μόνο και μόνο επειδή γράφουμε σε αυτό*. Πόσα site αλήθεια ξέρετε με ψηφοφορίες για τα όργανά του; Ναι το site δεν είναι του συλλόγου, απλώς το συντηρεί, το αναβαθμίζει, πληρώνει τα μηχανήματα που το φιλοξενούν (ναι και από την δική μου συνδρομή αγοράστηκαν) και το καθαρίζει. Μετρήστε εργατοώρες ή τρέξτε τώρα όλοι για τις μετοχές στο site Που ανήκει σε όλους. Στα δικαιώματα πάντα πρώτοι, στις υποχρεώσεις; 

Οι αγγελίες ήταν πρόβλημα και αυτό είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο. Όταν λοιπόν έρθει με το καλό η αρχή να μας χώσει μέσα όλοι θα δηλώσουν αθώοι, εκτός από τον νομικά υπεύθυνο για το site. Μαντέψτε ποιοι θα τρέχουν να δικαιολογηθούν. Και πέρα από αυτό, δημοκρατικά αποφασίσαμε (με ομοφωνία μάλιστα αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ότι οι αγγελίες από καιρό δημιουργούν περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα λύνουν και δεν τις θέλουμε έτσι όπως είναι. Μάλιστα η θέση που στήριξα κι εγώ (αν και δεν πέρασε) ήταν να μην έχει καμία σχέση πλέον ο σύλλογος με αγγελίες. Να αναλάβει όποιος θέλει ιδιωτικά να φτιάξει ότι θέλει και να αναλάβει και να το συντηρεί και να το ξεβρομίζει. Μην μου πείτε τώρα ότι εμπιστεύεστε περισσότερο τον σύλλογο που βρίζετε (που αν ερχόσασταν καμιά φορά μπορεί και να αλλάζατε γνώμη γιατί πραγματικά υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που εργάζεται αφιλοκερδώς) από αυτόν που θα στήσει την εναλλακτική. Στην τελική στήστε το μόνοι σας. Εμείς αδυνατούμε να τρέχουμε για αυτό το σκοπό πλέον. Θα φτιάξουμε αγγελίες του συλλόγου αφού αποφασίστηκε αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κανένα μονοπώλιο. Τα κεφάλια μέσα και φτιάξτε εναλλακτικές.

Αν η δημοτικότητα του forum οφείλεται στις αγγελίες θα χαρώ να λιγοστέψουμε.

Οι πολιτικές/αθλητικές κτλ συζητήσεις απαγορεύονται ήδη, άσχετα αν δεν μας πολυαρέσει σαν κανόνας και τείνουμε να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια όταν οι συμμετέχοντες είναι κόσμιοι. 

Επίσης ταπεινή μου γνώμη, αν και λίγο σκληρή. Ωστόσο, μια απόφαση με τόσο μαζική υποστήριξη να είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν είναι λανθασμένη.

----------


## papashark

age, δημοκρατία δεν σημαίνει ούτε αναρχία ούτε ασυδοσία.

Δημοκρατία σημαίνει ίσα δικαιώματα, σημαίνει προστασία του ατόμου, σημαίνει ίση αντιμετώπιση από τους κανόνες.

Εδώ αυτά δεν τα έχουμε.

Οτι κάποιοι από εμάς μπορούμε και βρίζουμε, ειρωνευόμαστε, κοροϊδεύουμε, χωρίς να μας ακουμπάει κανείς, δεν σημαίνει δημοκρατία, κάτι προς αναρχία, προς ζούγκλα, προς τον νόμο του ισχυρού, προς κλίκα πάει.

Οτι κάποιοι από εμάς υβρίζονται χωρίς να προστατεύονται, ούτε αυτό είναι δημοκρατία, στα δικά μας και δικά σας παιδιά πάει, στο μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό, κλπ

Οπότε ξέχασε το, σε αυτό το φόρουμ δεν υπάρχει δημοκρατία, ζούγκλα είναι.

Ασε που υπάρχει τεράστια ανισότητα στην αντιμετώπιση μελών συλλόγου και μη μελών (βλέπε μ@λ@κίες περί πειθαρχική επιτροπής, απειλές για εξώδικα και άλλα ωραία). Πολίτες 2 ταχυτήτων σε αυτό το φόρουμ  ::  

Φόρουμς όπως το Myphone που άμα κοιτάξεις στραβά όπως λες σου κώβουν το κεφάλι, τα θεωρώ πολύ ποιο δημοκρατικά από το δικό μας, γιατί εκεί ξέρεις ποιοι είναι οι κανόνες και εφαρμόζονται ισάξια σε όλους (έχουν ξυλώσει Moderator γιατί μου την έπεσε, και κατά ένα παράξενο για εμάς τρόπο, εκεί κοιτάνε να δούνε και ποιος ξεκίνησε και την τρώει κυρίος αυτός).

Μην μπερδεύεις την αυστηρότητα αλλά και την ατιμωρισία, ανοχή, συνοχή και ασυδοσία, με την έννοια της Δημοκρατίας

Μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε....

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Συμφωνώ στην ουσία των λόγων σου. Θα έπρεπε να είμαστε λιγότερο δημοκρατικοί (με την έννοια που το ορίζει ο κόσμος συνήθως) και περισσότεροι δημοκρατικοί με τον όρο που το έθεσες εσύ. Καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε πιο σφικτά λουριά όπως στο myphone (που ανέφερες) ωστόσο εμείς που το πιστεύουμε αυτό είμαστε μειοψηφία. 
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φανεί η ανάγκη να είμαστε πιο κόσμιοι και να λαμβάνουμε αυστηρότερα μέτρα για την προστασία των χρηστών μας. 

Δεν διαφωνώ με το ζήτημα των διακρίσεων στο κομμάτι ότι όλοι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ίσα. Απλώς να μην μπερδεύουμε τα ίσα. Ίσο σημαίνει να τιμωρείται και ο άλλος όμοια όταν κάνει την ίδια λαμογιά. Όχι να την γλιτώνω εγώ επειδή την γλίτωσε και ο άλλος.
Στο σχολείο έχουμε παιδάκια που σκέφτονται ακριβώς έτσι και αυτό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Αν επιθυμούν ισότητα πρέπει να ζητούν και την τιμωρία των άλλων, και όχι να την γλιτώσουν κι αυτοί.

----------


## papashark

Age ++

----------


## acoul

> ...άη εμ στιλ χίαρ ...


Για να έχει βάρος η όποια άποψη θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται με την σχετική κατάθεση έργου, παρουσίας και συμμετοχής στον χώρο που κινήται. Άνθρωποι που με το ζόρι έχουν βγάλει 1-2 διαδρομές χρόνια τώρα,ελάχιστες δημοσιεύσεις στο φόρουμ και οι περισσότερες για αγγελίες ενώ απουσιάζουν παντελώς από όλα τα κοινά πως μπορούν να έχουν απαιτήσεις και να διεκδικούν μέρος της πίτας στην διαμόρφωση των εξελίξεων; με σκέτα λόγια δεν χτίζονται οι πύργοι !!

όποιος έχει όρεξη να επηρεάζει και διαμορφώνει τις εξελίξεις μετέχει ενεργά στα κοινά και το σύλλογο με έργο και συνέπεια. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι με άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε και τενεκεδάκια από κερκίδα, κοινώς safe s'6 !!

----------


## antonisk7

Δεύτερο συνεργείο καθαρισμού, παρακαλώ μείνετε στο θέμα....

----------


## papashark

> Δεύτερο συνεργείο καθαρισμού, παρακαλώ μείνετε στο θέμα....


Το πόστ του Nickpan γιατί για ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ φορά το εξαφανήσατε από εδώ μέσα ?

Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε διάφορα σιχαμερά σενάρια όπως παλιά ?  ::

----------


## basdel

Χωρίς τις Αγγελίες, οι μισοί εδώ μέσα δεν θα ήτανε στην κοινότητα του awmn, κι αυτό λόγω κόστους. Τα περισσότερα είδη για να μπω στο awmn τα πήρα από αγγελίες, περίπου στη μισή τιμή των καινούργιων, δίνοντάς μου έτσι και την δυνατότητα να κάνω δοκιμές υλικών και αναβαθμίσεις με μικρότερο κόστος. Οι πλειονότητα των χρηστών δεν είμαστε επαγγελματίες του χώρου, δεν εμπορευόμαστε υλικά με σκοπό το κέρδος, σε αντίθεση με κάποιους συγκεκριμένους, μέλη του φόρουμ ή μέλη του συλλόγου που από εδώ βγάζουν "μεροκάματο". Υπάρχουν τρόποι να διασφαλιστεί η λειτουργία των φόρουμ των αγγελιών, αν βέβαια υπάρχει η θέληση.

----------


## acoul

> Χωρίς τις Αγγελίες, οι μισοί εδώ μέσα δεν θα ήτανε στην κοινότητα του awmn, κι αυτό λόγω κόστους.


αν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτό ισχύει, τελικά θα ήταν για καλό ή κακό;  ::  το AWMN είναι όπως το κορίτσι που θέλουμε να βγάλουμε βόλτα στην παραλιακή και θα του πληρώσουμε τον καφέ όσο όσο !!

----------


## klarabel

Σίγουρα "πονάει κεφάλι - κόψει κεφάλι" δεν είναι λύση και τουλάχιστον δεν θα έπρεπε να κοπούν οι αγγελίες πρίν καν υπάρξει και εφαρμοστεί η εναλλακτική που είχε αποφασιστεί στην πρόσφατη Γ.Σ. 
Λές και δεν μπορούν να απομονωθούν οι συστηματικά "ρυπαίνοντες" τις αγγελίες ή να περιοριστούν τα πόστ τους. Είμαστε τόσοι πολλοί που δεν γνωρίζουμε τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα ; Απορώ πόσο εύκολα μπορούμε να "βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας" ;

@acoul Αμα είναι blind date ;  ::

----------


## acoul

> Λές και δεν μπορούν να απομονωθούν οι συστηματικά "ρυπαίνοντες" τις αγγελίες ή να περιοριστούν τα πόστ τους.


διαχειριστικό κόστος !! εδώ τα OT με το ζόρι συνεχίζουν τις πτήσεις τους ...

αν θέλουμε να επηρεάζουμε τις αποφάσεις συλλογικών προσπαθειών μετέχουμε ενεργά στα κοινά  ::  --> ιζ δατ κλήαρ? λέμε και ευχαριστώ για το τσάμπα σέρβις και αν θέλουμε κάτι καλύτερο, σεμνά το φτιάχνουμε και το προσφέρουμε με καλή καρδιά!

BTW, ψήφισα να μη φύγουν οι αγγελίες, υπάρχει στα πρακτικά, αλλά σέβομαι και στηρίζω την διάθεση των συλλογικών και με ενοχλούν οι τριγύρω που έχουν πάντα άποψη χωρίς συμμετοχή !! χέλεος

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> Δεύτερο συνεργείο καθαρισμού, παρακαλώ μείνετε στο θέμα....
> 
> 
> Το πόστ του Nickpan γιατί για ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ φορά το εξαφανήσατε από εδώ μέσα ?
> 
> Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε διάφορα σιχαμερά σενάρια όπως παλιά ?


επαναλαμβάνω για τρίτη φορά και ελπίζω να μην ξανασβηστει..
Προσωρινά πάιζουν καλα τα: http://www.sos.awmn http://www.5ghz.gr http://www.wbay.awmn βολευτήτε σε ενα απο αυτά η αλλιώς φτιάχτε κάτι δικό σας και ανακοινώστε το.....απλό είναι...  ::

----------


## basdel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από basdel
> 
> Χωρίς τις Αγγελίες, οι μισοί εδώ μέσα δεν θα ήτανε στην κοινότητα του awmn, κι αυτό λόγω κόστους.
> 
> 
> αν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτό ισχύει, τελικά θα ήταν για καλό ή κακό;  το AWMN είναι όπως το κορίτσι που θέλουμε να βγάλουμε βόλτα στην παραλιακή και θα του πληρώσουμε τον καφέ όσο όσο !!


Νομίζω πως στην Αθήνα πλησιάζουμε στα όρια της επέκτασης της κοινότητας του awmn, λόγω του dsl που έχει λύσει το πρόβλημα της δικτύωσης σε υψηλές ταχύτητες και με μικρό κόστος (κάτι που πριν λίγα χρόνια φάνταζε ανέφικτο). Πλέον όσοι συνδέονται στο awmn δεν το κάνουν νομίζω για να κερδίσουν για γρήγορη σύνδεση αλλά για το "μεράκι", το χόμπι, την "πατέντα", αλλά και για την γνώση που αποκτά κανείς με την ανασχόλησή του στο awmn.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από basdel
> 
> ...


που είναι η ανάδρασή σου στην κοινότητα ???  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ...διαχειριστικό κόστος !! εδώ τα OT με το ζόρι συνεχίζουν τις πτήσεις τους ...


Ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο να είναι πιο αυστηρό το moderation στις αγγελίες έτσι για να υπάρχει και σεβασμός στο χρόνο των mods. Δηλαδή όταν κάποιος έχει πάνω από 50% ποσοστό δημοσιεύσεων σε αγγελίες, θέλει πολύ σκέψη ;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> ...


Επίσης υπάρχει η Χρυσή Ευκαιρία, οι Σούπερ Αγγελίες, ο Αγγελιαφόρος κλπ.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...διαχειριστικό κόστος !! εδώ τα OT με το ζόρι συνεχίζουν τις πτήσεις τους ...
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο να είναι πιο αυστηρό το moderation στις αγγελίες έτσι για να υπάρχει και σεβασμός στο χρόνο των mods. Δηλαδή όταν κάποιος έχει πάνω από 50% ποσοστό δημοσιεύσεων σε αγγελίες, θέλει πολύ σκέψη ;


άκουσα ότι θα χορηγήσεις έξτρα κονδύλι μόνο για αυτή τη δραστηριότητα ...  ::  

στόχος είναι το ελάχιστα δυνατό διαχειριστικό κόστος για να εξασφαλίζεται η μακροζωία σε υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται ελεύθερα! διαφορετικά δες πόσες υπηρεσίες έχει σηκώσει και κατεβάσει ο ... cha0s ή ο bliz ...  ::

----------


## andreas

θα σας αρεσε ενα domain http://www.aggelies.awmn με ενα forum για να τελειωνει η υποθεση???

----------


## NetTraptor

Από αυτό κάποιος βγάζει τα ακόλουθα συμπεράσματα.  ::  

Τα μέλη αλλάζουν γνώμη κάθε 5 λεπτά σε ξεχωριστή βάση ο καθένας και όλοι πρέπει να ακολουθούν τον ένα και μοναδικό
Τα μέλη την βρίσκουν να την λένε στο ΔΣ αλλά όταν αποφασίζουν αυτοί κάτι , οι αντιπρόσωποι ή οι άλλη που έχουν φέρει στον σύλλογο στην θέση τους όταν δεν έρχονται σε ΓΣ φταίει ο σύλλογος, εμείς και άλλα τετοια.
Τα μέλη έχουν την τάση να μοιάζουν περισσότερο με το ΔΣ που έχει διαχειριστικό, εκτελεστικό και διοικητικό ρόλο, ενώ το ΔΣ μοιάζει περισσότερο με λερωμένο εργολάβο και οι admin mods κτλ με καθαρίστριες και εργάτες.
Τα μέλη παραπονιούνται και θέλουν περισσότερη, γρηγορότερη και ποιοτικότερη ανταπόκριση στα πάντα και σε τίποτα ανάκατα με καμιά προτεραιότητα... και χωρίς χέρια. κατά τα άλλα συμμετοχικό το δίκτυο.
Τα μέλη του σύλλογgi χωρίζονται σε φτιαγμένα και σε άφτιαχτα... emo και Trendy δηλαδή
Τα μέλη του συλλόγου είναι συλλογικά και αντισυλλογικά
Τα μέλη θέλουν αρμοδιότητες αλλά όχι ευθύνες.
Τα μέλη like there Vanity
Τα μέλη κάνουν συνομοσπονδίες πληκρολογιακής μάχης
Τα μέλη είναι υπεράνω του νόμου και 12αμετρα
Τα μέλη χειροκροτούν τις προσπάθειες που θα ήθελαν να είχαν θυμηθεί να θυμίσουν στον εαυτό τους να θυμηθεί να κάνει, αλλά θυμήθηκαν να θυμίσουν να μην ξεχάσουν, αλλοι να θυμηθούν να γίνει... και μάλιστα εχθές (μην μου ξαναγράψετε bliz σε thread πέφτω σε λούπα  ::  )

Και άλλα πολλά

O Trackman είναι μπροστά ... όλα αυτά το λέει με μια λέξη... Ανισόοοοοορροποι...  ::  

Βρε πραγματικά. Βρείτε ένα ωραίο αγγελιοsite και θα το φτιάξω εγώ μέχρι το απογευματάκι.  ::  

Τι να κάνω να γλιτώσω από την γκρίνια για ένα πρόβλημα που εσείς δημιουργήσατε... ΤΑ πάντα!  ::  

Τι θέλουμε και τι δεν θέλουμε.

κάτι που να κολλάει με τα custom hashed passwords του phpbb3 (αν και ο cirrus μας έχει φτιάξει... φτιάξτε τον και αυτόν τον κακομοίρη)
Δεν θέλει Moderation... 
Να μπορείς να βάζεις εικόνες, Link και γενικά να κάνεις μια ωραία παρουσίαση της πραμάτιας σου
Να μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος. Δεν ξέρω .. με mail χωρίς... κάπως αυτοσυντήρητα χωρίς να Πήξουμε στις φλαμπέ αγγελίες
Να έχει ένα καλό sort ανά ημερομηνία, edit date, category etc. 
Και βάλτε και εσείς ένα input ... έτσι για να έχουμε ιδέες και χέρια.

Εκ της διεύθυνσης απορρύπανσης, ανεγέρσεων, κατεδαφίσεων και διορθώσεων..
Καλ*ή*μερα

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Το να σηκώσεις ένα forum είναι πανεύκολο.
Το να το κάνεις moderate όμως είναι full time job και θέλει κότσια!

----------


## nmout

> θα σας αρεσε ενα domain http://www.aggelies.awmn


νεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## andreas

> Το να σηκώσεις ένα forum είναι πανεύκολο.
> Το να το κάνεις moderate όμως είναι full time job και θέλει κότσια!


no moderation!  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Το να σηκώσεις ένα forum είναι πανεύκολο.
> Το να το κάνεις moderate όμως είναι full time job και θέλει κότσια!
> 
> 
> no moderation!


Του δίνω ένα μήνα ζωής, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, προσπάθησέ το.

----------


## fengi1

andreas δε πας με την μια εδω μιας και το επιασες ;
http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/

Και αν μου βρεις πως βαζουμε ψηφοφορια με 50 επιλογες  ::

----------


## andreas

> andreas δε πας με την μια εδω μιας και το επιασες ;
> http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/
> 
> Και αν μου βρεις πως βαζουμε ψηφοφορια με 50 επιλογες



http://www.aggelies.awmn 
Μπειτε γραφτειτε.
Ενα πολυ απλο φορουμ , στημενο σε 30 λεπτα! 
Ας αφησουμε αυτο το φορουμ , που υποτιθεται επρεπε να ειναι τεχνικο, και μπειτε εκει να ποσταρετε αγγελιες κτλ!

----------


## klarabel

Διόρθωσε την πηγή (link).....!!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> andreas δε πας με την μια εδω μιας και το επιασες ;
> http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/
> 
> Και αν μου βρεις πως βαζουμε ψηφοφορια με 50 επιλογες 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ακριβώς το ίδιο με το sos.....απλά εμένα δεν μου δινανε το όνομα aggelies.awmn...  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από basdel
> 
> ...


Υπάρχουν σπόρ και χόμπυ που είναι ακριβά, υπάρχει όμως και κόσμος που τα κάνει.

Τραβάτε να δείτε πόσο κοστίζει μια μεγάλη κεραία για ραδιοερασιτέχνη, πόσο ο πομποδέκτης του, ο πύργος του, κλπ.

Και μην μου πείτε ότι είναι χόμπυ για πλούσιους, γιατί θα απογοητευτείτε, δεν είναι όλοι πλούσιοι εκεί  ::

----------


## acoul

> Υπάρχουν σπόρ και χόμπυ που είναι ακριβά, υπάρχει όμως και κόσμος που τα κάνει.
> 
> Τραβάτε να δείτε πόσο κοστίζει μια μεγάλη κεραία για ραδιοερασιτέχνη, πόσο ο πομποδέκτης του, ο πύργος του, κλπ.
> 
> Και μην μου πείτε ότι είναι χόμπυ για πλούσιους, γιατί θα απογοητευτείτε, δεν είναι όλοι πλούσιοι εκεί


μην μου πεις ότι συγκλίνεις με τη θεωρία του MauVe πως το AWMN θα αλωθεί από τους φτηνιάριδες ... !!  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ο ανθρωπος το εστησε σε ενα δυωρο .
Αντε να ασχοληθει και λιγο να το παρακολουθει. 
Τοοοσο δυσκολο ηταν.
Βουρρρρ για εγραφη να τελειωνει και αυτο το θεμα σιγα σιγα. ONAIR  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Ο ανθρωπος το εστησε σε ενα δυωρο .
> Αντε να ασχοληθει και λιγο να το παρακολουθει. 
> Τοοοσο δυσκολο ηταν.
> Βουρρρρ για εγραφη να τελειωνει και αυτο το θεμα σιγα σιγα. ONAIR


Δεν πάτε καλά μου φαίνεται, το "Safety above All!!!" Σας Λέει τίποτα? Στον πυρετό σας επάνω, για συναλλαγές, απεμπολείται τα βασικά και στοιχειώδη. 

Καταρχάς η απόφαση τις Γενικής Συνέλευσης ήταν ότι οι αγγελίες παραμένουν υπό την αιγίδα του συλλόγου πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όποιος εγγράφετε στο φόρουμ, αυτομάτως είναι γραμμένος και στις αγγελίες χωρίς περαιτέρω διαδικασίες. 
Χωρίς να υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποκλειστικής εγγραφής μόνο στις αγγελίες. Εκτός και αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει, από πού κρατάει η σκούφια αυτουνού με τον οποίο συναλλάσσεστε  ::   ::   ::  

Δεύτερον, έχοντας τα άνωθεν σαν δεδομένα, εγείρεται θέμα στέγασης και πρόσβασης στον σέρβερ τον αγγελιών. Μα είναι δυνατόν να είναι κοινά τα γιουσερ και παςς με αυτά του φόρουμ και ο σέρβερ να στεγάζετε εκτός συλλόγου????

Μετά, τί είναι αυτό που εμποδίζει την κατάχρηση στο νέο σαιτ? 
Από από ότι είχα/έχω  ::  καταλάβει είναι ότι οι αγγελίες υπάρχουν και συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν ως εσωτερική εξυπηρέτηση τον μελών τής κοινότητάς μας! Εαν δεν υπάρχει μοδερατιον στο νέο σάϊτ πως θα κρατάτε μακριά τους επαγγελματίες μικροπωλητές που με τόση λιγούρα κοιτάζουν το φόρουμ μας??? (Δεν μιλάω για τον ONAIR, μιλάω γενικά...)

Τρίτον, Γιατί πρέπει όλα σε αυτήν την χώρα να γίνονται άρπα κόλα???? (Ρητορική ερώτηση, μην απαντήσετε σε αυτό σας παρακαλώ!!)

Από εκεί και πέρα εάν κάποιος θέλει να φτιάξει ένα δικό του σάϊτ με αγγελίες, με γειά του και χαρά του. Και που ξέρετε, μπορεί και να έχει και μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία από από αυτό του φόρουμ...... αν και κρίνοντας από τα στατιστικά αμφιβάλω.

Ασφάλεια και διαφάνεια υπεράνω όλων.
Και φυσικά τιμούμε τις αποφάσεις των Γενικών Συνελεύσεων, διαφορετικά να τις καταργήσουμε | δεν έχει νόημα να χάνουμε τα σαββατοκύριακα μας έτσι για πλάκα, έχουμε και τις πεταλουδίτσες για να ασχολούμαστε!!

Αυτά....  ::  

Πάω να πιώ μία μπυρίτσα τώρα...  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... έχουμε και τις πεταλουδίτσες για να ασχολούμαστε!!


υπάρχει τίποτε πιο σημαντικό σε αυτή τη ζωή; άντε η τέχνη ίσως ... !!

----------


## fengi1

giorgos ο συλλογος για μενα πρεπει να ειναι μακρυα απο αγγελιες για πολλους και διαφορους λογους.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ναι, αλλά η πρόταση δεν πέρασε δυστυχώς.
Τώρα ο καθένας μπορεί να σηκώσει όποια υπηρεσία θέλει. Δεν μπορούμε να απαγορεύσουμε σε κάποιον να στήσει forum αγγελιών, είναι δικαίωμά του!

Αφού δυστυχώς αποφασίσαμε να έχουμε αγγελίες υπό την σκέπη του συλλόγου (αλλά όχι με την μορφή forum) και να έχουμε και την σχετική ευθύνη ας περιμένουμε και θα γίνει πράξη.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Ο ανθρωπος το εστησε σε ενα δυωρο .
> Αντε να ασχοληθει και λιγο να το παρακολουθει. 
> Τοοοσο δυσκολο ηταν.
> Βουρρρρ για εγραφη να τελειωνει και αυτο το θεμα σιγα σιγα. ONAIR 
> 
> 
> Δεν πάτε καλά μου φαίνεται, το "Safety above All!!!" Σας Λέει τίποτα? Στον πυρετό σας επάνω, για συναλλαγές, απεμπολείται τα βασικά και στοιχειώδη. 
> ...


1. Δεν ημουν στην ΓΣ. Δεν ειδα καμια τετοια ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ανακοινωση απο κανεναν, ουτε ξερω κατι τετοιο
Οκ, η ΓΣ το αποφασισε. Και εμας τι μας ενδιαφερει τι αποφασισανε/τε? Ιδιαιτερα αμα δεν το ξερουμε. Εδω μια ανακοινωση δεν εχετε βγαλει τι συζητησατε! 

"ότι όποιος εγγράφετε στο φόρουμ, αυτομάτως είναι γραμμένος και στις αγγελίες χωρίς περαιτέρω διαδικασίες." Που? Ποτε? 
Καταχρηση και νεο σαιτ? Χμμμ, σε ποια καταχρηση αναφερεσε? Αν ποτε γινει θα δουμε .... Αλλα ποτι ξερεις ειμαστε πολυ ανεχτικοι! Εγω δεν μπορω να μπω.... Εκτος αν εννοεις οτι θα φταξετε σιτε που θα δουλευει με κοινο authentication με το forum.... 

2. Αυτο το πραμα ειναι unofficial τελειως. καμια σχεση με συλλογο. Τον δικο σας τον σερβερ βαλτε τον οπου θελετε  ::  (με την καλη την εννοια)

3. Επειδη ειμαι σε πιεσμενη κατασταση το εστησα σε 20-30 λεπτα. Αυτη την στιγμη δεν εχω χρονο για περισσοτερα. Αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον θα φτιαχθουν περισσοτερα. Δεν μπορει ενα πραμα να στηθει απο την αρχη στο 100% και τελικα ισως να μην περπατησει.... Και φυσικα θα μπορουν να αναμιχθει καθενας που εχει ενδιαφερον

4. Αυτο ειναι δικο σας θεμα. Μην ρωτας εμενα  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Υπάρχουν σπόρ και χόμπυ που είναι ακριβά, υπάρχει όμως και κόσμος που τα κάνει.
> 
> Τραβάτε να δείτε πόσο κοστίζει μια μεγάλη κεραία για ραδιοερασιτέχνη, πόσο ο πομποδέκτης του, ο πύργος του, κλπ.
> 
> Και μην μου πείτε ότι είναι χόμπυ για πλούσιους, γιατί θα απογοητευτείτε, δεν είναι όλοι πλούσιοι εκεί 
> 
> 
> μην μου πεις ότι συγκλίνεις με τη θεωρία του MauVe πως το AWMN θα αλωθεί από τους φτηνιάριδες ... !!


Αντιθέτως.

Απλά χάνουμε χρόνο σήμερα με τους φτηνιάρηδες. Αύριο θα μας εγκαταλήψουν για τις φθηνότερες και ταχύτερες dsl. Και θα χαθούν μαζί τους και όλες οι κοτσάνες περί ερμηνείας ανοιχτού δικτύου, ελιτισμού και άλλα ασόβαρα που έχουν υποθεί κατά καιρούς εδώ μέσα.... 




> Καταρχάς η απόφαση τις Γενικής Συνέλευσης ήταν ότι οι αγγελίες παραμένουν υπό την αιγίδα του συλλόγου πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όποιος εγγράφετε στο φόρουμ, αυτομάτως είναι γραμμένος και στις αγγελίες χωρίς περαιτέρω διαδικασίες.
> Χωρίς να υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποκλειστικής εγγραφής μόνο στις αγγελίες. Εκτός και αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει, από πού κρατάει η σκούφια αυτουνού με τον οποίο συναλλάσσεστε


Μήπως να αποφασίσει η ΓΣ ότι της ανοίκει και το δίκτυο ? Αμα είναι να μου το στείλετε σε πολλά αντίτυπα, τυπωμένα σε πολύ μαλακό και αποροφητικό χαρτί. Μην με γδέρνει κιόλας....

Δηλαδή ξέρεις από που κρατάει η σκούφια του On Air ? Λαθραία πράγματα, μαύρα, χωρίς καμία εγγύηση, κλπ ? Η' μήπως ξέρεις από που κρατάει η σκούφια του NC ? Η' αλλων που έχουν περάσει από εδώ μέσα για παραεμπόριο ή/και λαθρεμπόριο ?

Και πάνω που έλεγα ότι η μανία αυτή για να έχει όλες τις υπηρεσίες ο σύλλογος, πάει πέρασε....




> Δεύτερον, έχοντας τα άνωθεν σαν δεδομένα, εγείρεται θέμα στέγασης και πρόσβασης στον σέρβερ τον αγγελιών. Μα είναι δυνατόν να είναι κοινά τα γιουσερ και παςς με αυτά του φόρουμ και ο σέρβερ να στεγάζετε εκτός συλλόγου????


Δηλαδή δεν εμπιστεύεσε τον andreas ? Το cha0s, τον Jollyroger ? Τους ουλιάρηδες, το byteme team ? Τι λιγότερο έχουν αυτοί από τον spirosco και τους λοιπούς admins που διάβαζαν τα ΡΜ μας ? Γιατί να εμπιστευτώ τον Χ αντί για τον Υ ?




> Τρίτον, Γιατί πρέπει όλα σε αυτήν την χώρα να γίνονται άρπα κόλα???? (Ρητορική ερώτηση, μην απαντήσετε σε αυτό σας παρακαλώ!!)


Οχι θα απαντήσω ! Ο σύλλογος (εσύ δηλαδή που είσαι μέλος), πήρε μια απόφαση του στυλ, πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι, και την πήρε άρπα κόλα χωρίς να υπάρχει διάδοχως κατάσταση. Αν θες λοιπόν να διαμαρτυριθείς για το άρπα κόλλα, τουλάχιστον διαμαρτυρήσου για την αιτία και όχι για το αποτέλεσμα.




> Ασφάλεια και διαφάνεια υπεράνω όλων.


Μαζί με λαθρεμπόριο, παραεμπόριο, κλπ. Τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις ? Είναι σίγουρα καλύτερο από αυτό που πίνω εγώ !  ::  
Θα ψήσω τον Ανδρέα να βάλει disclaimer να μην ψωνίζει ο κόσμος στο site του με πιστωτική κάρτα. Μόνο με Paypal  ::  


Andreas *+++++++++*

Zήτω η ελεύθερη ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία
Κάτω ο συγκεντρωτισμός της γραμματείας του κόμματος, ε σόρρυ, του συλλόγου εννοούσα !

(λίγο από χώρες του δήθεν υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού μου κάνει  ::  )

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Αντιθετα μολις φυγουν θα αποδειξουν τον ελλιτισμο.... 





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Τρίτον, Γιατί πρέπει όλα σε αυτήν την χώρα να γίνονται άρπα κόλα???? (Ρητορική ερώτηση, μην απαντήσετε σε αυτό σας παρακαλώ!!)
> 
> 
> Οχι θα απαντήσω ! Ο σύλλογος (εσύ δηλαδή που είσαι μέλος), πήρε μια απόφαση του στυλ, πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι, και την πήρε άρπα κόλα χωρίς να υπάρχει διάδοχως κατάσταση. Αν θες λοιπόν να διαμαρτυριθείς για το άρπα κόλλα, τουλάχιστον διαμαρτυρήσου για την αιτία και όχι για το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ωρες ωρες με μπερδευεις με αυτα που λες....  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Γιατί βγάζω εγώ νόημα νομίζεις ?

3 μέρες ταρατσάδα από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, έχει καεί η πλάτη μου, έχω πάθει ηλίασει, και απο πάνω ο 405 μου κάνει νερά...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λίγο κουβέντα παραπάνω να κάναμε για το θέμα στην ΓΣ και να δεις που θα πέρναγε η άποψη "οι αγγελίες εκτός συλλόγου" και φτιάξτε όλοι οι άλλοι ότι θέλετε.
Μου αρέσει πάντως που γκρινιάζετε με μανία γιατί ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε να κόψει μια υπηρεσία που του δημιουργούσε σοβαρό πρόβλημα λες και εμποδίζει κανέναν να την στήσει μόνος του... Όταν μας βολεύει όμως είναι forum του awmn, όταν δεν μας βολεύει το συλλογοforum  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Καλή επιτυχία Ανδρέα, και υπομονή γιατί έχεις να ακούσεις πολλά μόλις αρχίσει και ανεβαίνει η επισκεψιμότητα.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Συμφωνω στην απομακρυνση των αγγελιων απο το Forum του Awmn, ελπιζω εαν βρεθει αλλος τροπος για τις αγγελιες να υπαρξει περισσοτερος ελεγχος και διαφανεια χωρις να γινουν ξανα οι Αγγελιες του AWMN επαγγελμα μικροπωλητων  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Μπήκε κ δημοψήφισμα, για να υπάρχει μια καλύτερη εικόνα στο τι θέλει η πλειοψηφία

----------


## Acinonyx

Εγώ χαίρομαι που έκλεισαν οι αγγελίες γιατί θα γίνουν καλυτερες. Άχρηστες ήταν έτσι όπως είχαν καταντήσει.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι γιατί τώρα; Τι ήταν αυτό που σκανδάλισε το κλείσιμο; Έχουμε χρόνια που έχει γίνει μπάχαλο ο χώρος των αγγελιών.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγώ χαίρομαι που έκλεισαν οι αγγελίες γιατί θα γίνουν καλυτερες. Άχρηστες ήταν έτσι όπως είχαν καταντήσει.
> 
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι γιατί τώρα; Τι ήταν αυτό που σκανδάλισε το κλείσιμο; Έχουμε χρόνια που έχει γίνει μπάχαλο ο χώρος των αγγελιών.



όπως όλα τα πράγματα στο AWMN... επειδή είναι λίγοι αυτοί που ασχολούνται, τα περισσότερα θέματα αργούν να φτάσουν μπροστά. FIFO κατάσταση (περίπου). και που να δεις τι άλλο υπάρχει ακόμα στο Queue (μικρά και μεγάλα)... Θα βγάλουν μούσια και θα αφήσουν τα κόκαλα τους μέχρι να τα πιάσει κάποιος...

----------


## fotis

Διαβάζοντας όλες τις απόψεις απο το προηγούμενο μου post φαίνεται οτι λίγο πολύ όλοι έχουν ενα δίκιο, και ουσιαστικά το θέμα της διακοπής ή όχι των αγγελιών έγκειται στο τι θέλουμε να είναι το forum τελικά. 

Η δικιά μου άποψη συνεχίζει να είναι οτι οι αγγελίες ήταν μια μεγάλη βοήθεια για τα νεα και μη μέλη να ξεκινήσουν με την εύρεση εξοπλισμού, αλλά και να καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς κάνουμε εδω πέρα. Όμως όπως σε καθε τι καλό υπάρχουν οι εξαιρέσεις που αμαυρώνουν. Η λύση κατασκευής άλλων site είναι άτοπη που αναφέρεται, υπάρχουν άπειρα σιτε αγγελιών σε λειτουργία και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί προσφέρεται σαν εναλλακτική. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οτι δε μπορεί κάποιος να βρεί αγγελίες... το πρόβλημα είναι οτι αποκόπτονται απο το awmn, το οποίο ήταν μια αστείρευτη πηγή γνώσης πάνω σε hardware σε ότι αφορά το awmn και οχι μόνο, αλλά και μια εγγύηση των πραγμάτων που ανταλλάσονταν (προσωπικά ποτέ δεν πήρα κάτι που να μου βγεί σκάρτο απο το φορουμ). Το awmn ήταν πραγματικά ένα πολύ καλό σιτε αγγελιών εξοπλισμού!. 

Εξακολουθώ να πιστέυω οτι η απόκρυψη του topic απο τα νέα θέματα - μη απαντημμένα είναι μια λύση που ικανοποιεί όλες τις πλευρές. Το forum παραμένει καθαρό αλλά και όποιος θέλει κατευθύνεται στο κομμάτι των αγγελιών. Οι νομικές εμπλοκές που αναφέρθηκαν δεν έχουν υπόσταση, κάθε σοβαρό φορουμ έχει ως όρο οτι δεν ευθύνεται για τις ενέργειες και τις δημοσιεύσεις των μελών του και απο τι θυμάμε το γράφουμε και μεις κάπου. Ούτε υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατηγορηθεί για παραεμπόριο κλπ που αναφέρεται οτι γίνεται. Ο νόμος είναι ξεκάθαρος και την ευθύνη την έχει αυτός που το πράτει και οχι το μέσον. Εϊναι σα να λέμε οτι αν κάποιος στείλει φακέλους πουλώντας παραεμπορεύματα, φταίνε τα ΕΛΤΑ. Τώρα αν θέλετε να προστατευτούν τα ίδια τα μέλη (λέμε τώρα) ενας και μόνο moderator άρκεί για να ανιχνεύει τέτοιες ενέργειες στο θέμα των αγγελιών και να πράτει ανάλογα. Είχατε τα κότσια να κάνετε ban΄ολόκληρο topic και δε μπορείτε για λίγες μέρες μερικά μέλη? Ακόμη μπορούν να απαγορευτουν οι μαζικές - ομαδικες παραγγελίες. Για μενα καλύτερα να μείνει όπως ήταν (ελεύθερο δηλαδή). Ο όρος που υπήρχε κάποτε να απαγόρευεται η διαφήμιση ήταν αρκετός. Φταίμε που το αφήσαμε να ξεφτυλιστει, αν επανέρθει με σοβαρότητα πιστεύω οτι το "κρυμμένο" topic θα συμμαζευτεί.

Και επειδή συσχετίσθηκε η άποψη μου με τη μη συμμετοχή μου στα "κοινά", μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω οτι τα λινκακια μου είναι ακόμα up, έχω να γράψω σε αγγελία εξοπλισμού 1-2 χρόνια αλλά παρακολουθώ το φορουμ αρκετά συχνα. Ε, μάλλον έχω και γώ να πώ κάτι.

----------


## acoul

> Και επειδή συσχετίσθηκε η άποψη μου με τη μη συμμετοχή μου στα "κοινά", μπορώ να διαβεβαιώσω οτι τα λινκακια μου είναι ακόμα up, έχω να γράψω σε αγγελία εξοπλισμού 1-2 χρόνια αλλά παρακολουθώ το φορουμ αρκετά συχνα. Ε, μάλλον έχω και γώ να πώ κάτι.


είναι αυτό που λένε: άλλοι το κάνουν κάθε μέρα, άλλοι μια δυο φορές τη βδομάδα και άλλοι μια δυο φορές το χρόνο ... τελικά όλοι το κάνουν  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Μήπως να αποφασίσει η ΓΣ ότι της ανοίκει και το δίκτυο ? Αμα είναι να μου το στείλετε σε πολλά αντίτυπα, τυπωμένα σε πολύ μαλακό και αποροφητικό χαρτί. Μην με γδέρνει κιόλας....


Ποιος είσαι, ο pirate-μπέης?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μήπως να αποφασίσει η ΓΣ ότι της ανοίκει και το δίκτυο ? Αμα είναι να μου το στείλετε σε πολλά αντίτυπα, τυπωμένα σε πολύ μαλακό και αποροφητικό χαρτί. Μην με γδέρνει κιόλας....
> 
> 
> Ποιος είσαι, ο pirate-μπέης?


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Συμφωνώ με τον foti και απ' ότι βλέπω η πλειοψηφία θέλει να επιστρέψουν οι αγγελίες στο forum.
Υπάρχουν όντως άπειρα sites με αγγελίες, όμως όλα αποκομμένα από το awmn

----------


## bedrock

Όχι, όχι και όχι! Πολύ καλύτερα χωρίς αγγελίες! + 1 vote. 

Ειλικρινά όλη αυτή την βαβούρα με τους παραεμπόρους την ξεχάσατε? To forum μας αυτή την στιγμή είναι μια χαρά και clean. Αφήστε το έτσι. Άμα θέλετε αγγελία shopping ύπάρχουν πολλά και διάφορα sites.....

----------


## PPZ

Προς τι το poll? Δεν σας ρωτησε κανενας οταν βαζανε αγγελιες, φισικα δεν σας ρωτησανε και οταν της βγαλανε.Αν θελει κανεις να αγωρασει κατι, υπαρχουν πολλα site.Εξ'αλλου, η αγγελιες ηταν το σημειο που ολοι τρωγοντουσαν, τωρα τουλαχιστον εχουμε ηρεμεια.Και δεν βλεπω το λογο να υπραχουν σε μορφη οπος ηταν μεχρι τωρα γιατι παλι θα εχουμε ομαδα προς και ομαδα αλλιως.Οποτε, there is one way, the highway....

Και εχετε ολοι λαβει το σπαμ του OFFAIR (  ::  ) και αν ψαχνετε κατι, βαλ'τε αγγελια στο δικο του site....  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

αγγελίες ΤΕΛΟΣ.......ΤΕΛΟΣ...ΤΕΛΟΣ......Αν θέλετε αγγελίες φτιάχτε εσείς μια σελίδα.........

----------


## mojiro

http://OiAggeliesTou.mojiro.awmn/forum/index.php

----------


## andreas

> http://OiAggeliesTou.mojiro.awmn/forum/index.php


http://www.aggelies.awmn
http://aggelies.skila.gr

----------


## houseclub

forum με αγοροπωλησίες υπάρχει και εδώ

----------


## DragonFighter

> αγγελίες ΤΕΛΟΣ.......ΤΕΛΟΣ...ΤΕΛΟΣ......Αν θέλετε αγγελίες φτιάχτε εσείς μια σελίδα.........


Μπράβο, δεν ήξερα ότι το awmn έχει κ φασίστες..

----------


## vmanolis

> forum με αγοροπωλησίες υπάρχει και εδώ


Έτσι μπράβο, να βλέπω και εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Όποιος θέλει εισηγείται και κλειδώνει όποια ενότητα κάτσει.  ::  
Άντε γιατί εδώ μέσα κάποια στιγμή θα μας χρεώνουν τα post με τις λέξεις, σαν τα τηλεγραφήματα δηλαδή.  ::  
Και ύστερα λέμε για φασισμό....  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Έχουμε πει χιλιάδες φορές ότι *το forum δεν ανήκει στον Σύλλογο αλλά στο δίκτυο*.  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτό από ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει εμπεδωθεί ακόμα από όλους.  ::  
Περαστικά μας.  ::

----------


## PPZ

Μαλλον εχεις μπερδεψει κατι.

Το forum ΑΝΗΚΕΙ στο συλλογο, και το δικτυο ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ στο συλλογο.Ο συλλογος ειναι ενα κοματι του δικτυου, αλλα οχι ολοκληρο το δικτυο.Ομως, το forum ειναι του συλλογου, και οχι του δικτυου  ::   ::  

Ελπιζω οτι τωρα το καταλαβες  ::  

Και δεν ξερω γιατι φασαρια.Αν θελεις να αγωρασεις κατι, η να πουλησεις, δεν σε σταματαει ουτε το forum, ουτε το δικτυο, ουτε ο συλλογος.Αρκει να μην το κανεις στο forum...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Το forum ΑΝΗΚΕΙ στο συλλογο, και το δικτυο ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ στο συλλογο.
> Ο συλλογος ειναι ενα κοματι του δικτυου, αλλα οχι ολοκληρο το δικτυο.
> Ομως, το forum ειναι του συλλογου, και οχι του δικτυου


Το forum αφορά όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου, είτε ανήκουν στον Σύλλογο είτε όχι.
Η ενότητα "Σύλλογος" ναι αφορά μόνο τον Σύλλογο και από αυτόν πρέπει να ελέγχεται.
Στα 1000 posts καθημερινά, άντε το πολύ 50 να αφορούν την ενότητα του Συλλόγου.
Αυτό δείχνει ότι το forum ανήκει στον Σύλλογο;  ::  

Μόνο και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έγινε κάτι που αφορά εκατοντάδες άτομα χωρίς να ερωτηθούν, δείχνει την κατά τα άλλα δημοκρατική διαδικασία που μας διέπει. (δημοκρατία... τώρα σωθήκαμε)  ::  
Επιπλέον, από την δημοσκόπηση φαίνεται ολοκάθαρα ότι η επιθυμία των πολλών όντως είναι να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί η ενότητα των αγγελιών. Ούτε αυτό γίνεται σεβαστό, άσχετα αν το forum αφορά τους πολλούς και όχι τους λίγους.
Αυτό κι αν είναι δημοκρατικό. Αλλά τι μιλάμε για δημοκρατία...  ::  
Άρα έγινε από λίγους κάτι που αφορά το σύνολο του δικτύου, χωρίς να γίνει μια έστω πρόχειρη δημοσκόπηση και παρόλο που εκ των υστέρων με δημοσκόπηση φαίνεται ότι δεν συμφωνεί με αυτή τη ενέργεια η πλειοψηφία. Ψιλά γράμματα θα μου πείτε.  ::  

Το τυπικό μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε. Μπορεί π.χ. να θεωρήσουμε ότι επειδή η λειτουργία του AWMN υπόκειται στις αρχές της ΕΕΤΤ από όπου και ελέγχεται, άρα και το forum που αφορά το δίκτυο ελέγχεται από την ΕΕΤΤ. Οπότε μπορεί κάλιστα μια μέρα κάποιος της ΕΕΤΤ να βρεθεί κάνει moderation σε κάποιες ενότητες και κάποιες άλλες να τις κλειδώσει. Με την δημοκρατία που υπάρχει τίποτα δεν είναι απίθανο τελικά.  ::  

Ξέρω ξέρω . . . 
Είμαι off-topic, λέω μπούρδες κι ότι μου κατέβει κλπ κλπ.
Μόνο οι moderators τελικά μιλάνε σωστά την "φωνή του λαού".

----------


## acoul

βρε άντε πάγενε να πιεις κανένα κρασάκι και καμιά ξεροψημένη πετσούλα οβελία μπας και ξεχάσεις τον πόνο και καημό με τις αγγελίες ... δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ότι ο Έλληνας πάει μπροστά μόνο όταν του βάλουν φρένο ??? γιατί νομίζεις έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο ασύρματο δίκτυο στον κόσμο? βέβαια υπάρχει και το MauVio θεώρημα βασισμένο στην θεωρία των φτηνιάριδων ...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Οχι στις αγγελιες, επιτελους ενα καθαρο φορουμ!

----------


## acoul

πως λέμε καθαρά σεντόνια ...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Γενικά πρέπει να το πάρουμε όλοι απόφαση, *δεν μας ανήκει ένα site μόνο και μόνο επειδή γράφουμε σε αυτό*. Πόσα site αλήθεια ξέρετε με ψηφοφορίες για τα όργανά του; Ναι το site δεν είναι του συλλόγου, απλώς το συντηρεί, το αναβαθμίζει, πληρώνει τα μηχανήματα που το φιλοξενούν (ναι και από την δική μου συνδρομή αγοράστηκαν) και το καθαρίζει. Μετρήστε εργατοώρες ή τρέξτε τώρα όλοι για τις μετοχές στο site που ανήκει σε όλους. Στα δικαιώματα πάντα πρώτοι, στις υποχρεώσεις; 
> 
> Οι αγγελίες ήταν πρόβλημα και αυτό είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο. Όταν λοιπόν έρθει με το καλό η αρχή να μας χώσει μέσα όλοι θα δηλώσουν αθώοι, εκτός από τον νομικά υπεύθυνο για το site. Μαντέψτε ποιοι θα τρέχουν να δικαιολογηθούν. Και πέρα από αυτό, δημοκρατικά αποφασίσαμε (με ομοφωνία μάλιστα αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ότι οι αγγελίες από καιρό δημιουργούν περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα λύνουν και δεν τις θέλουμε έτσι όπως είναι. Μάλιστα η θέση που στήριξα κι εγώ (αν και δεν πέρασε) ήταν να μην έχει καμία σχέση πλέον ο σύλλογος με αγγελίες. Να αναλάβει όποιος θέλει ιδιωτικά να φτιάξει ότι θέλει και να αναλάβει και να το συντηρεί και να το ξεβρομίζει. Μην μου πείτε τώρα ότι εμπιστεύεστε περισσότερο τον σύλλογο που βρίζετε (που αν ερχόσασταν καμιά φορά μπορεί και να αλλάζατε γνώμη γιατί πραγματικά υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που εργάζεται αφιλοκερδώς) από αυτόν που θα στήσει την εναλλακτική. Στην τελική στήστε το μόνοι σας. Εμείς αδυνατούμε να τρέχουμε για αυτό το σκοπό πλέον. Θα φτιάξουμε αγγελίες του συλλόγου αφού αποφασίστηκε αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κανένα μονοπώλιο. Τα κεφάλια μέσα και φτιάξτε εναλλακτικές.


Το ξαναγράφω, γιατί ο αντίλογος στα προηγούμενα που ειπώθηκαν είναι ο ίδιος και επιχειρήματα δεν άκουσα. Είναι και που βαριέμαι να γράψω γιατί μυρίζω από τώρα την τσίκνα. Καλό πάσχα!

----------


## SCOOBY

Αντε βρε παιδιά ανοιξτε τις αγγελίες έχω μια μτχ σουβλα και τα κόκαλα του οβελία σε τιμή ευκαιρίας  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αντε βρε παιδιά ανοιξτε τις αγγελίες έχω μια μτχ σουβλα και τα κόκαλα του οβελία σε τιμή ευκαιρίας


Έτσι μπράβο....  ::  




> δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ότι ο Έλληνας πάει μπροστά μόνο όταν του βάλουν φρένο ???


Ζήτω οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες του στυλ "αποφασίζω και διατάζω"  ::  
(κοινώς, κλείνω την ενότητα "Αγγελίες" εδώ και τώρα)  ::  
Αθάνατη Ελλάδα.  ::  

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ . . .

----------


## eufonia

> Ζήτω οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες του στυλ "αποφασίζω και διατάζω"  
> (κοινώς, κλείνω την ενότητα "Αγγελίες" εδώ και τώρα)  
> Αθάνατη Ελλάδα.


Έλεος πια με την φασαρία, κάτι άλλο δεν έχεις να πεις?
Τι σε χαλάει στο να χρησιμοποιήσεις την υπηρεσία που έστησε ο andreas? Άντε στο μεγάλο παζάρι όσοι θέλουν αγοραπωλησίες, εκεί είναι, και ασύρματα και internetικά.
Και αφήστε το forum εδώ να το διαβάζουμε με την ησυχία μας όλοι οι υπόλοιποι...

Ξεκολήστε λίγο το μυαλό σας...

----------


## commando

> Αντε βρε παιδιά ανοιξτε τις αγγελίες έχω μια μτχ σουβλα και τα κόκαλα του οβελία σε τιμή ευκαιρίας


Εχω και κατι ζαντες απο παπι εγω να δωσω,καλα αν τις ξανανοιξουν εχει να πεσει πολυ γλεντι.....!

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SCOOBY
> 
> Αντε βρε παιδιά ανοιξτε τις αγγελίες έχω μια μτχ σουβλα και τα κόκαλα του οβελία σε τιμή ευκαιρίας    
> 
> 
> Εχω και κατι ζαντες απο παπι εγω να δωσω,καλα αν τις ξανανοιξουν εχει να πεσει *πολυ γλεντι*.....!


Άντε ρε παιδιά, αφήστε κάποιους που *ενοχλούντε* να διαβάσουν το forum με την *ησυχία τους*.  ::  
*Τους ενοχλούμε* όλοι εμείς ...  ::  
Εμείς είμαστε από αλλού ... 
Μήπως και από άλλο δίκτυο; 

Τα τόσα χρόνια που ασχολούμαστε με το δίκτυο δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Δεν προσφέραμε άλλωστε και τίποτα...  ::  
Ενώ κάποιοι με λιγότερα από τα μισά μας χρόνια μέσα στο ΑΜΔΑ, κρίνουν εαυτούς μεγάλους ευεργέτες.  ::  
Ε ρε κάποιοι έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι για τα καλά . . .  ::  
Άντε μέρες που είναι . . .

----------


## acoul

> Ε ρε κάποιοι έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι για τα καλά . . .  
> . . .


δεν κατάλαβα τι ζόρι υπάρχει με τα καλάμια ... ειδικά τα χρυσά ... !! όσο για τις υπηρεσίες, ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ...

----------


## eufonia

> Τα τόσα χρόνια που ασχολούμαστε με το δίκτυο δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Δεν προσφέραμε άλλωστε και τίποτα...  
> Ενώ κάποιοι με λιγότερα από τα μισά μας χρόνια μέσα στο ΑΜΔΑ, κρίνουν εαυτούς μεγάλους ευεργέτες.  
> Ε ρε κάποιοι έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι για τα καλά . . .  
> Άντε μέρες που είναι . . .


1. Ποιά η λογική συσχέτιση του χρόνου ασχολίας στο δίκτυο με το θέμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί για τις αγγελίες?
2. Σε ποιό σημείο της δημοσίευσής μου ανακυρήσσω εαυτόν μεγάλο ευεργέτη και τι έχει να κάνει αυτό με τις αγγελίες?
3. Το σχόλιο για το καλάμι? Εσύ βγαίνεις και φωνάζεις για την "δημοκρατία" και ανακυρήσσεις, όσα μέλη του συλλόγου ψήσισαν στην ΓΣ υπέρ της απομάκρυνσης των αγγελιών στο forum, "φασίστες"...

----------


## vmanolis

Εδώ φαίνεται ότι το *60%* (μέχρι τώρα) που επιθυμεί την λειτουργία των Αγγελιών, δεν λέει τίποτα σε μερικούς...  ::  
Και σίγουρα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι από όσους τάχθηκαν υπέρ της παύσης των Αγγελιών στην ΓΣ.  ::  
Αυτό είναι δημοκρατία;  ::  
Όταν κάποιος παροτρύνει σαν εναλλακτική την τάδε λύση, ας ρωτήσει και λίγο τους άλλους οι οποίοι διαβάζουν και συμμετέχουν στα του forum αλλά και στο δίκτυο στο σύνολό του *πολύ περισσότερο καιρό*. Αυτό δεν μετράει;  ::  
Είναι *σαν να μην σέβομαι* εδώ μέσα π.χ. τον dti, τον acoul, τον papashark, τον smarag, τον mojiro, τον aangelis και γενικά άτομα με πολύ μεγαλύτερη σε βάθος χρόνων *προσφορά* από κάποιους άλλους η πλειοψηφία των οποίων πήραν απλά ένα Access Point (αν το έβαλαν μόνοι τους ζήτημα είναι) και έγιναν client και έκτοτε η προσφορά τους στο δίκτυο είναι να μουρμουράνε. 
Η νοοτροπία φταίει όχι η άνθρωποι. Αυτό ζητάω μόνο. Σεβασμό στην προσφορά του καθένα εδώ μέσα. Όχι νοοτροπίες του στυλ "Αν δεν σου αρέσει πήγαινε διάβαζε το τάδε forum και όχι αυτό" λες και το έφτιαξαν και ανέδειξαν οι ίδιοι.
Αλλά αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα για κάποιους.  ::  

Τετέλεσται...

----------


## acoul

> Εδώ φαίνεται ότι το *60%* (μέχρι τώρα) που επιθυμεί την λειτουργία των Αγγελιών, δεν λέει τίποτα σε μερικούς...  
> Και σίγουρα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι από όσους τάχθηκαν υπέρ της παύσης των Αγγελιών στην ΓΣ.  
> Αυτό είναι δημοκρατία;  
> Όταν κάποιος παροτρύνει σαν εναλλακτική την τάδε λύση, ας ρωτήσει και λίγο τους άλλους οι οποίοι διαβάζουν και συμμετέχουν στα του forum αλλά και στο δίκτυο στο σύνολό του *πολύ περισσότερο καιρό*. Αυτό δεν μετράει;


καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα !!

στην τηλεόραση μας ρώτησε κανείς τι σκουπίδια θα βάλουν; οι πολιτικοί τι κάνουν που πάμε ακάθεκτοι από το κακό στο χειρότερο μέρα με τη μέρα; τα παιδιά και τους νέους τους σκέφτεται κανείς; αν είναι κάτι να κάνουμε, ας το κάνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι με τα χέρια μας --> με κλάμα και ντομάτες (στα κρυφά μη μας δουν και εκτεθούμε στο σύστημα) δεν γίνεται τίποτε !!

το δίκτυο αποτελεί ζωντανό παράδειγμα. θέλαμε ευριζωνικότητα και την χτίσαμε εμείς οι ίδιοι !! άλλοι τρώνε τα κονδύλια, από τα παιδιά, τους νέους και το αύριο όπως τόνισα και πιο πάνω, και άλλοι παραδίδουν έργο !!!

όσο για τις γραβάτες της πληροφορικής τις γνωρίζω πολύ καλά από παλιά και σας διαβεβαιώ ότι ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με ταράτσες και τεχνολογία γενικότερα. Τα φράγκα καταστρέφουν και τα καλύτερα παιδιά!

σας μπέρδεψα; ταράτσες για ελεύθερα λινκ, φρέσκο αέρα και θέα --> λίγο πιο πέρα από την επόμενη τσιμεντένια πικραμένη ασχήμια !!

Χριστός Ανέστη !!

----------


## andreas

> Εδώ φαίνεται ότι το *60%* (μέχρι τώρα) που επιθυμεί την λειτουργία των Αγγελιών, δεν λέει τίποτα σε μερικούς...  
> Και σίγουρα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι από όσους τάχθηκαν υπέρ της παύσης των Αγγελιών στην ΓΣ.  
> Αυτό είναι δημοκρατία;


Εφοσον δεν δωσεις *συνδρομη*  και δεν πας στην ΓΣ (να δειχνουνε πολλοι) δεν ιδρωνει το αυτακι τους...

----------


## acoul

> ... δεν ιδρωνει το αυτακι τους ...


για αυτούς που τρέχουν ή για αυτούς που ρίχνουν ντομάτες στους λιγοστούς που τρέχουν μιλάς  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> Εφοσον δεν δωσεις *συνδρομη*  και δεν πας στην ΓΣ (να δειχνουνε πολλοι) δεν ιδρωνει το αυτακι τους...


Εμ βέβαια, συνδρομητικό έχει καταντήσει το awmn, από το κακό στο χειρότερο, εγώ αυτό βλέπω (κ όχι μόνο εγώ).
Για όσους ενοχλούνται από τις αγγελίες να μην μπαίνουν στο topic αγγελίες, απλά είναι τα πράγματα. Ενοχλούνται γιατί; Γιατί κοιτούσαν κ αυτό το topic συχνά!
Η κοινότητα ήταν κλειστή κ τώρα γίνεται πιο κλειστή. Κλειστοί κύκλοι αποφασίζουν για τους πολλούς (67% είναι υπέρ της επιστροφής του topic).
Το awmn κατάντησε Ελλάδα δυστυχώς

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Εφοσον δεν δωσεις *συνδρομη*  και δεν πας στην ΓΣ (να δειχνουνε πολλοι) δεν ιδρωνει το αυτακι τους...
> 
> 
> Εμ βέβαια, συνδρομητικό έχει καταντήσει το awmn, από το κακό στο χειρότερο, εγώ αυτό βλέπω (κ όχι μόνο εγώ).
> Για όσους ενοχλούνται από τις αγγελίες να μην μπαίνουν στο topic αγγελίες, απλά είναι τα πράγματα. Ενοχλούνται γιατί; Γιατί κοιτούσαν κ αυτό το topic συχνά!
> Η κοινότητα ήταν κλειστή κ τώρα γίνεται πιο κλειστή. Κλειστοί κύκλοι αποφασίζουν για τους πολλούς (67% είναι υπέρ της επιστροφής του topic).
> Το awmn κατάντησε Ελλάδα δυστυχώς


που βαδίζουμε ... ?? !!

----------


## vmanolis

> που βαδίζουμε ... ?? !!


http://www.liako.gr

*Καλοί μου άνθρωποι . . .* (βλέπε Θανάσης Βέγγος)  ::

----------


## SCOOBY

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Εφοσον δεν δωσεις *συνδρομη*  και δεν πας στην ΓΣ (να δειχνουνε πολλοι) δεν ιδρωνει το αυτακι τους...
> 
> 
> Εμ βέβαια, συνδρομητικό έχει καταντήσει το awmn, από το κακό στο χειρότερο, εγώ αυτό βλέπω (κ όχι μόνο εγώ).
> Για όσους ενοχλούνται από τις αγγελίες να μην μπαίνουν στο topic αγγελίες, απλά είναι τα πράγματα. Ενοχλούνται γιατί; Γιατί κοιτούσαν κ αυτό το topic συχνά!
> Η κοινότητα ήταν κλειστή κ τώρα γίνεται πιο κλειστή. Κλειστοί κύκλοι αποφασίζουν για τους πολλούς (67% είναι υπέρ της επιστροφής του topic).
> Το awmn κατάντησε Ελλάδα δυστυχώς


Δυστιχώς Ελλάδα δεν σου φταίει σε τίποτα ρε φιλαράκο αν θες να πουλήσεις το μπολ με τους κεφτέδες η το ραδιοcd που κέρδισες στην λοταρία, και άν δεν σου αρέσει η Ελλάδα γιατί κάθεσαι εδώ? οεο?

----------


## mojiro

> από παρέμπορους έχουν αγοράσει: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη
> από έμπορους έχουν αγοράσει: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη
> παρεμπόριο έκαναν: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη
> αγγελίες έγραφαν: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη
> από αγγελίες αγόραζαν: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη
> κατά των αγγελιών ήταν: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη
> υπέρ των αγγελιών είναι: μέλη του συλλόγου και μη


Ε κάποιος έπρεπε να πάρει την απόφαση για κάτι, ακόμη και εγώ που ήμουν υπέρ των αγγελιών, έτσι που τις κατάντησαν οι παρέμποροι ήταν απλώς ξεφτίλα...

Στο παλαιότερο φόρουμ υπήρχε μια επιλογή για εμφάνιση των αγγελιών ή όχι. Είχε γίνει και παλαιότερα θέμα (από μέλη του συλλόγου και μη) και οι Admins πρόσθεσαν αυτό το mod. Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω όμως ότι βελτιώθηκε με εκείνο η εικόνα του φόρουμ επειδή 10-20 άτομα δε βλέπανε τις αγγελίες...

Αφού θέλετε αγγελίες, φτιάξτε ένα άλλο site, και όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα/προκατάληψη με τον Σύλλογο, ακόμη καλύτερα να στήσετε κάτι δικό σας, μιας και δεν θα υπάρχει κάποιος moderator του Συλλόγου να φιλτράρει τις δημοσιεύσεις. Από πολλές πλευρές ίσως θα είναι καλύτερα να είναι ανεξάρτητο του Συλλόγου.

----------


## lakis

Με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα η δωρεάν διαφήμηση συγκεκριμένων μαγαζιών με πρόσχημα την κοπή της πίτας (πάσχα είχαμε πριν λίγες μέρες) παράλληλα με την διακοπή των αγγελιών.
Εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω ότι δεν πρόκειται να αγοράσω τίποτα από τους δωρέαν και εις βάρος μας διαφημιζόμενους.

Εκ του κόμβου Τιτάνας 
Ο Δ/νων σύμβουλος
Ύλας

----------


## acoul

> ... Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω όμως ότι βελτιώθηκε με εκείνο η εικόνα του φόρουμ ...


ποιος το κρίνει αυτό; οι “βελτιωτικές” παρεμβάσεις επιβαρύνουν την ελευθερία έκφρασης συνήθως και παραποιούν αυτό που πραγματικά είμαστε. 

όπως και να έχει η άποψη της δημοκρατίας που μπαίνει στον κόπο να μετέχει στα κοινά του συλλόγου, που συντηρεί το φόρουμ και άλλα, είναι πάντα σεβαστή και εφαρμόσιμη. από εκεί και πέρα η κλάψα και το μπούρου μπούρου επιδεικνύει αδυναμία έργου και ευθύνης και είναι κάτι που μας έχει μείνει ως κατάλοιπο από τον καιρό της Τουρκοκρατίας παρέα με τα σχετικά λαϊκά άσματα --> με εγκατέλειψες και τι θα απογίνω τώρα, βάη βάη βάη καημός ... και πάει λέγοντας ...

----------


## nvak

Η απόφαση της ΓΣ ήταν:
- να φύγουν οι Αγγελίες απο το forum για λόγους ευπεπούς εμφάνισής του.
- να παραμείνουν οι Αγγελίες υπό την φροντίδα του Συλλόγου
- να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στίς Αγγελίες, τόσο ασύρματα όσο και απο το Inet.

Αν κάτι δεν διευκρινίσθηκε, ήταν το αν η διακοπή στο forum θα προηγούνταν της διάδοχης κατάστασης ή όχι. 
Επιλέχθηκε απο τους διαχειριστές να προηγηθεί και έτσι έχουμε το κενό μέχρι την ετοιμασία της διάδοχης κατάστασης.
Σίγουρα πάντως η αποφάση δεν ήταν να φτιάξει site όποιος θέλει αγγελίες  ::

----------


## pkent79

Πάντως κατάλοιπα από άλλες εποχές βρίσκουμε στο: "το φόρουμ είναι των χρηστών του, όχι αυτού που το πληρώνει και το συντηρεί".  ::  
Δηλαδή ο στρατός είναι των φαντάρων και όχι του έθνους/κράτους;
Δεν είμαι του συλλόγου, πιθανότατα ποτέ να μη γραφτώ μέλος, αλλά καλά έκανε ο σύλλογος αφού αυτός φέρει την όποια ευθύνη, αυτός αποφασίζει.
Κάνετε λες και δεν υπάρχουν άλλα site ή αν μπει κάποιος νέος και του πείτε να κοιτάξει σε άλλο site για αγγελίες εξοπλισμού θα σας πέσει ο πισινούλης. Αν δεν μπορεί ο νέος να μπει σε άλλο site, τότε κακώς ενδιαφέρεται, είναι χόμπυ για άτομα που ψάχνονται, είτε έχουν είτε δεν έχουν οικονομική άνεση.

----------


## acoul

> Σίγουρα πάντως η αποφάση δεν ήταν να φτιάξει site όποιος θέλει αγγελίες


ώρες ώρες βρε Νίκο με τρελαίνεις ... είναι δυνατόν να αποφασίσει κανείς αν κάποιος άλλος θα κάνει σάητ ή όχι; συνήθως στο Ελλάντα κόβεις ένα κεφάλι και ξεφυτρώνουν τρία τέσσερα καινούργια, μόνο έτσι πάμε μπροστά ή πίσω, όπως το δει κανείς, με τρικλοποδιές ... έτσι και με τα σάητ των αγγελιών, ένα έκλεισε, δέκα ξεπήδησαν εδώ και εκεί. απλά είπαμε: γουή λάηκ κλάψα !!

πάμε όλοι μαζί: γιατί, γιατί γιατί ...

----------


## papashark

> Με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα η δωρεάν διαφήμηση συγκεκριμένων μαγαζιών με πρόσχημα την κοπή της πίτας (πάσχα είχαμε πριν λίγες μέρες) παράλληλα με την διακοπή των αγγελιών.
> Εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω ότι δεν πρόκειται να αγοράσω τίποτα από τους δωρέαν και εις βάρος μας διαφημιζόμενους.
> 
> Εκ του κόμβου Τιτάνας 
> Ο Δ/νων σύμβουλος
> Ύλας


Eμένα με ενοχλεί που όσοι δεν πήγαν δώρα τους έκραζαν.

Πάντως άμα θεωρείς την ευχαριστία για τα δώρα ως διαφήμιση, τότε τα δώρα παύουν να είναι δώρα, και αποτελούν πληρωμή της διαφήμισης, οπότε τσάμπα διαφήμιση δεν είναι..  ::  

Το πρόβλημα που το βλέπεις εκεί, είναι ότι ο ρυθμός υποβολής νέων στην κεντρική σελίδα, είναι ποιο αργός κι από τον ρυθμό που ανεβαίνω εγώ στις ταράτσες των κόμβων μου  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> Δυστιχώς Ελλάδα δεν σου φταίει σε τίποτα ρε φιλαράκο αν θες να πουλήσεις το μπολ με τους κεφτέδες η το ραδιοcd που κέρδισες στην λοταρία, και άν δεν σου αρέσει η Ελλάδα γιατί κάθεσαι εδώ? οεο?


Πρώτον δεν είμαι φιλαράκος σου κ δεύτερον γράφε σωστά ελληνικά αν θες να μιλάς για την Ελλάδα. Δυστυχώς γράφεται κ το αν δεν παίρνει τόνο.  ::  
Και εννοούσα πως "το awmn κατάντησε Ελλάδα *ως προς το ότι κλειστοί κύκλοι αποφασίζουν για τους πολλούς*".




> Η απόφαση της ΓΣ ήταν:
> - να φύγουν οι Αγγελίες απο το forum για λόγους ευπεπούς εμφάνισής του.
> - να παραμείνουν οι Αγγελίες υπό την φροντίδα του Συλλόγου
> - να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στίς Αγγελίες, τόσο ασύρματα όσο και απο το Inet.
> 
> Αν κάτι δεν διευκρινίσθηκε, ήταν το αν η διακοπή στο forum θα προηγούνταν της διάδοχης κατάστασης ή όχι. 
> Επιλέχθηκε απο τους διαχειριστές να προηγηθεί και έτσι έχουμε το κενό μέχρι την ετοιμασία της διάδοχης κατάστασης.
> Σίγουρα πάντως η αποφάση δεν ήταν να φτιάξει site όποιος θέλει αγγελίες


Οπότε λοιπόν θα επιστρέψουν οι αγγελίες και θα είναι προσβάσιμες από παντού.. Αυτό ήθελα να μάθω.
Δεν θέλω να τρέχω σε 20 διαφορετικά sites για να πουλήσω τους κεφτέδες μου και να αγοράσω το μπολ για να τους βάλω μέσα..  ::

----------


## dazyraby

> Nvak wrote
> Η απόφαση της ΓΣ ήταν:
> - να φύγουν οι Αγγελίες απο το forum για λόγους ευπεπούς εμφάνισής του.
> - να παραμείνουν οι Αγγελίες υπό την φροντίδα του Συλλόγου
> - να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στίς Αγγελίες, τόσο ασύρματα όσο και απο το Inet.
> 
> Αν κάτι δεν διευκρινίσθηκε, ήταν το αν η διακοπή στο forum θα προηγούνταν της διάδοχης κατάστασης ή όχι.


 Εμένα πάντως αυτό μου σκάει λίγο σπασμωδικό, άρπα κόλλα, μόνο και μόνο να τις φάμε (τις αγγελίες).... γιατί μπορεί (δεν αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα ..προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων) κάποιος να αισθάνεται ότι τον κουράζει !! Επίσης κατά την γνώμη μου είναι και μερικοί άλλοι που ανησυχούν για την εικόνα του φόρουμ. Σίγουρα όμως αυτό από μόνο του δεν είναι αρκετό για να παρθεί μια απόφαση.

Αφού η απόφαση πάρθηκε όμως αν και αντίθετος είμαι πρόθυμος να την ακολουθήσω από την στιγμή βέβαια που ψηφίστηκε με απαρτία.Απλά πρέπει να την σεβαστούμε.(Όσοι θέλουν συμμετοχή στα κοινά, συμμετέχουν και ενημερώνονται ...)
Και διευκρινίζω τις απόψεις μου:

Οι mods είναι εδώ και υπέβαλλαν υποψηφιότητα για αυτόν τον λόγο.Δηλαδή να κάνουν το moderation δεν πιάσαμε κανέναν από το λαιμό, δεν είναι έτσι ??? 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω ποια νομίζει ο καθένας ότι είναι η εικόνα μας, αλλά σίγουρα, το φτιάξτο μόνο σου και πάρ'το μεταχειρισμένο είναι κάτι που μας αντιπροσωπεύει.

Και σίγουρα μια μεγάλη πλειοψηφία που στήνει μηχανήματα με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση των υπηρεσιών (διαφόρων, από web servers μέχρι οτιδήποτε ...) δεν διαθέτει τα χρήματα, ή ψάχνει κάτι εξειδικευμένο.Και βέβαια ας μην μιλήσουμε για τους δανεισμούς μηχανημάτων, που μπορεί να αποδειχθεί σωτήριος για κάποιους.

Δεν νομίζω καταρχήν ότι το Προεδρείο δεν μπορεί τόσες μέρες να κάνει αυτά, που λέει ο Nvak παραπάνω (ούτε άσχετοι είναι ούτε, ούτε μη-υπεύθυνοι).

Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να ζητηθεί μια συγνώμη καταρχήν από τους χρήστες του φόρουμ, για τον λάθος τρόπο που χειρίστηκαν την υπόθεση, να επαναφέρουν τις αγγελίες, και να ξεκινήσουν να φτιάξουν (οι αρμόδιοι- και ως μέλος του συλλόγου πάντα θα προσφέρω τις υπηρεσίες μου, στην κοινότητα μας , αρκεί να μου ζητηθεί), αυτό που δεσμεύτηκαν.

Κύριοι ή μη προθυμία σας να κάνετε αυτά που δεσμευτήκατε είναι κατά της εικόνας, που θέλουμε όλοι, να υπάρχει για την κοινότητα μας.......

----------


## acoul

ο επόμενος !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανένας από όλους εδώ θα βρεθεί να ασχοληθεί και να φτιάξει κάτι σε χώρο και εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουμε ή θα σας ακούμε για πολύ?

Αποφάσεις ξέρετε να παίρνεται
Ιδέες ξέρετε να εκφράζετε 
Να διατάζετε ξέρετε
Να παραπονιέστε ξέρετε
Υπηρεσίες στους κομβούς σας έχετε
Σχόλια ξέρετε να κάνετε

*Καμιά δουλίτσα μπορείτε να κάνετε* για το θέμα? 

Το να αποφασίσει η ΓΣ το ΔΣ και όποιος άλλος δεν μου λέει κάτι αν δεν βρίσκονται άτομα να εκτελέσουν τις αποφάσεις. Το θέμα των αγγελιών ως είχαν ήταν σκουπιδότοπος και επίσης σκουπιδότοπο κάνετε το forum με τις συνεχείς αναφορές σε αυτό το θέμα την στιγμή που έχει λήξει.

Θα προτιμούσα να περάσετε τον χαραμισμένο χρόνο σας να στήσετε ένα MySQL, 2-3 open source αγγελιοsite και να συζητήσουμε ποιο να βάλουμε, παρά αυτή την παραφροσύνη.

Ποιος θα φτιάξει το Αγγελιοsite εγώ? 

Ο μόνος τρόπος να λήξει το θέμα αυτό (Ανάθεμα που δεν έχετε με τίποτα ποιο σοβαρό να ασχοληθείτε) είναι να στρώσετε τα οπίσθια σας και να βάλουμε ένα τέτοιο site εν λειτουργία. 

Αντε μπράβο να δω κανένα νέο εθελοντή...  ::

----------


## acoul

νάτος και ο μακαρόνι ... νέξτ !!

----------


## DrLO

> Κανένας από όλους εδώ θα βρεθεί να ασχοληθεί και να φτιάξει κάτι σε χώρο και εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουμε ή θα σας ακούμε για πολύ?
> 
> Αποφάσεις ξέρετε να παίρνεται
> Ιδέες ξέρετε να εκφράζετε 
> Να διατάζετε ξέρετε
> Να παραπονιέστε ξέρετε
> Υπηρεσίες στους κομβούς σας έχετε
> Σχόλια ξέρετε να κάνετε
> 
> ...


Η παραφροσύνη σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

Θα κάνω έναν παραλληλισμό (ή όπως αλλιώς γράφεται  ::  ), ίσως υπερβολικό, για να δώσω να καταλάβετε.

Το σύστημα υγείας μιας χώρας (καλή ώρα) είναι κάπως ... μπάχαλο. Η εικόνα του δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, υπάρχουν φακελάκια, δεν υπάρχουν κρεβάτια κλπ κλπ.
Οι πολίτες δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με αυτό. 
Τότε βγαίνει ο φωστήρας υπουργός υγείας ή δε ξέρω και εγώ ποιός άλλος και αποφασίζει να κλείσει να νοσοκομεία ώστε να μην υπάρχουν φακελάκια και οι ανθρώποι να μην ταλαιπορούνται σε ράντζα.
Στις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου ο φωστήρας απαντά ... *"Αντί να φωνάζετε δε φτιάχνετε κανα νοσοκομείο καλύτερα !"*

ελπίζω να έγινα αντιλυπτός.

----------


## dazyraby

> Κανένας από όλους εδώ θα βρεθεί να ασχοληθεί και να φτιάξει κάτι σε χώρο και εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουμε ή θα σας ακούμε για πολύ?
> 
> Αποφάσεις ξέρετε να παίρνεται
> Ιδέες ξέρετε να εκφράζετε
> Να διατάζετε ξέρετε
> Να παραπονιέστε ξέρετε
> Υπηρεσίες στους κομβούς σας έχετε
> Σχόλια ξέρετε να κάνετε
> 
> ...


φίλε ιωσήφ δεν πρόκειται να αναλάβει κανείς να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα που ανοιξε άλλος και μάλιστα ατσούμπαλα .....

όποιος αποφάσισε να κλείσουν τώρα - αύριο οι αγγελίες αυτός είναι και ο υπεύθυνος να αναλάβει να κλείσει την τρύπα που μόνος του έσκαψε !!!! 

Θα βοηθούσα πολύ ευχαρίστως σε οτιδήποτε εκτός από αυτό καθώς πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν ευθύνες .. σοβαρές , απέναντι τόσο στους παλιούς, όσο και στους νεούς, χρήστες που τους στέλνουμε να αγοράσουν εξοπλισμό καινούργιο που σίγουρα όλοι έχουμε σπίτι μας και μας περισσεύει !!! αυτή δεν είναι και η έννοια της κοινότητας ή κάνω λάθος...

Συνήθιζα να λέω γραπτή εγγύηση ΑΜΔΑ δεν παίρνεις ποτέ κάτι που δεν είναι αυτο που σου είπαν ή αυτό που ψάχνεις !!!!

Βέβαία πάει και αυτό .......... σχόλασε 

Που είσαι φανταστικό σίτε για τις αγγελίες .... έρχεσαι ???

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μα αφού υπάρχουν site αγγελιών του αντρεα του nickpan το wbay.awmn
προς τι τοσος θορυβος χαλασε το μαγαζι κανενος κολητου μας μηπως ? 
από ένα σκέτο μπ@@ρδελο που ήταν το φόρουμ μια χαρά καθάρισε
απορώ γιατί ασχολούμαστε ακόμα

δεν θελω αγγελιοσιτε μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι

----------


## pkent79

Είναι να μη συνηθίσει το μωρό να του δίνεις καραμέλα, μετά την έβαψες αν του την κόψεις για να μην του χαλάσουν τα δόντια.

----------


## dazyraby

Τι πιστεύω λέω και εκφράζω μόνο τις δικές μου απόψεις .

Όταν κάτι είναι υπό την αιγίδα του συλλόγου έχει και την ευθύνη ..... βάση πρακτικών φαίνεται , να αναλαμβάνει αυτήν την ευθύνη ο Σύλλογός.

Μήπως προσπαθεί έμμεσα να αποποιηθεί την ευθύνη ???

Πριν κλείσει η ενότητα δεν έπρεπε να έχει ανατεθεί και να έχει έστω και κατά το ήμισυ ολοκληρωθεί μια τέτοια διεργασία ????

Μήπως είμαστε όλοι καθηγητές-φιλόσοφοι-ποιητές..... και όχι άνθρωποι πρακτικοί ????
Πάντως δεν μου βγάζεις από το μυαλό με τίποτα ότι κρύβει δόλο η ενέργεια !!!
Προς αποφυγήν ευθυνών !!!!

Όταν όμως οι κύριοι που τώρα ξεχάσαν πως είναι να είσαι νέος και να ψάχνεις, σου έχουν έτοιμα τα πακέτα, στην υπογραφή τους, και μόνο από που θα τα αγοράσεις δεν σου βγάζουν (ελέγχεται αυτό)....

Και εννοείται ότι δεν στηρίζω το παρ εμπόριο από διαφόρους ... απλά να γίνεται η ανταλλαγή των αγαθών όπως γινόταν !!!

Το σίγουρο είναι όμως ένα, πως ο Σύλλογος έχει αναλάβει να στήσει το σίτε, και φυσικά να το διαχειρίζεται !!! 

Ιωσήφ πώς θα κάνεις moderation στο σίτε του Αndrea αφού δεν θα ανήκει στο σύλλογο, αλλά στον andrea ??? επί της ουσίας παρακαλώ ....

----------


## eufonia

> Το σύστημα υγείας μιας χώρας (καλή ώρα) είναι κάπως ... μπάχαλο. Η εικόνα του δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, υπάρχουν φακελάκια, δεν υπάρχουν κρεβάτια κλπ κλπ.
> Οι πολίτες δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με αυτό. 
> Τότε βγαίνει ο φωστήρας υπουργός υγείας ή δε ξέρω και εγώ ποιός άλλος και αποφασίζει να κλείσει να νοσοκομεία ώστε να μην υπάρχουν φακελάκια και οι ανθρώποι να μην ταλαιπορούνται σε ράντζα.
> Στις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου ο φωστήρας απαντά ... *"Αντί να φωνάζετε δε φτιάχνετε κανα νοσοκομείο καλύτερα !"*
> 
> ελπίζω να έγινα αντιλυπτός.





> φίλε ιωσήφ δεν πρόκειται να αναλάβει κανείς να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα που ανοιξε άλλος και μάλιστα ατσούμπαλα .....
> 
> όποιος αποφάσισε να κλείσουν τώρα - αύριο οι αγγελίες αυτός είναι και ο υπεύθυνος να αναλάβει να κλείσει την τρύπα που μόνος του έσκαψε !!!!


Ρε παιδιά, συγγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω πως ο σκοπός του παρόντος forum έχει παρεξηγηθεί κατά πολύ από ορισμένους. Ρωτάω λοιπόν, γιατί βρίσκεται αυτό το forum εδώ, για να ενημερωνόμαστε για τα θέματα του δικτύου ή για να γίνονται οι αγοραπωλησίες;

Στην αρχή, οι αγγελίες αποτελούσαν ένα μικρό τμήμα του forum, όπου μεταξύ μας μπορούσαμε να βρούμε κάτι μεταχειρισμένο ή ομαδικές παραγγελίες. Τον τελευταίο καιρό, το 80% των δημοσιεύσεων αφορούσε πωλήσεις, και *όχι μεταχειρισμένου εξοπλισμού* αλλά παραεισαγωγή. Προσωπικά, αυτό το φαινόμενο με προσέβαλε ως μέλος του παρόντος φόρουμ, θύμιζε κάτι από λαϊκή αγορά να το πω, εμποροπανίγυρη του χωριού να το πω... ο καθένας το αντιλαμβάνεται όπως θέλει. Έλεος δηλαδή, μην προσβάλετε την νοημοσύνη μας. 

Το παράδειγμα με το νοσοκομείο το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά ατυχές... εκτός αν φίλτατε DrLO θεωρείς πως ο μόνος σκοπός του "νοσοκομείου" ήταν οι αγοραπωλησίες και τώρα που αυτές "απαγορεύτηκαν" έκλεισε το μαγαζί... Ή μήπως τώρα που δεν υπάρχουν αγγελίες δεν μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε σωστά για τα δρώμενα του δικτύου?  ::  




> μα αφού υπάρχουν site αγγελιών του αντρεα του nickpan το wbay.awmn
> προς τι τοσος θορυβος χαλασε το μαγαζι κανενος κολητου μας μηπως ? 
> από ένα σκέτο μπ@@ρδελο που ήταν το φόρουμ μια χαρά καθάρισε
> απορώ γιατί ασχολούμαστε ακόμα
> 
> δεν θελω αγγελιοσιτε μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι


+1 !!!

----------


## dazyraby

> GoldenDragon
> δεν θελω αγγελιοσιτε μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι


Δεν μιλάω επιθετικά !!

Αλλά από την ψηφοφορία παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι είσαι από τους λίγους !!!

Αλήθεια πόσοι ψήφισαν υπέρ στην γενική ??? ήταν παραπάνω από αυτούς ?????

Δεν πιστεύω ότι μερικά άτομα απλά και μόνο για την ησυχία τους, μπορούν να επιβάλλουν στους πολλούς το δικό τους σωστό !!!

----------


## eufonia

> GoldenDragon
> δεν θελω αγγελιοσιτε μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι
> 
> 
> Δεν μιλάω επιθετικά !!
> 
> Αλλά από την ψηφοφορία παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι είσαι από τους λίγους !!!
> 
> Αλήθεια πόσοι ψήφισαν υπέρ στην γενική ??? ήταν παραπάνω από αυτούς ?????
> ...


Η ευθύνη του forum σε ποιόν ανήκει; Στους χρήστες του ή στον Σύλλογο; Έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι το δεύτερο.
Άρα ποιός αποφασίζει για την μορφή του forum; Οι χρήστες του ή ο Σύλλογος, μέσω των μελών του;

Στην παραπάνω ψηφοφορία που αναφέρεσαι ποιοί ψηφίζουνε; Οι χρήστες ή μόνον τα μέλη του Συλλόγου;

Νομίζω πως συγχέεις τις αρμοδιότητες...

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα βοηθούσα πολύ ευχαρίστως σε οτιδήποτε εκτός από αυτό καθώς πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν ευθύνες .. σοβαρές , απέναντι τόσο στους παλιούς, όσο και στους νεούς, χρήστες που *τους στέλνουμε να αγοράσουν εξοπλισμό καινούργιο που σίγουρα όλοι έχουμε σπίτι μας και μας περισσεύει !!!* αυτή δεν είναι και η έννοια της κοινότητας ή κάνω λάθος...


Το forum του δικτύου μας προφανώς δεν κρίνει σπουδαίο το θέμα εξεύρεσης εξοπλισμού των μελών του, παρότι ο εξοπλισμός είναι το ήμισυ του όλου εγχειρήματος που λέγεται ΑΜΔΑ. Προφανώς μας τρέχουν από τα μπατζάκια τα λεφτά.  ::  




> μα αφού υπάρχουν site αγγελιών του αντρεα του nickpan το wbay.awmn
> προς τι τοσος θορυβος . . . ?


Με το *75%* πλέον να τάσεται υπέρ της λειτουργίας της ενότητας των Αγγελιών και έχοντας αντιληπτό επίσης το ότι δεν βλέπουμε φως στην υπόθεση, μάλλον πρέπει όντως να υιοθετήσουμε την χρήση άλλων site εντός του ΑΜΔΑ για τον εξοπλισμό μας.  ::  

Δεν πειράζει. Θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας.  ::

----------


## dazyraby

δεν ήθελα να φανεί έτσι !!!

ναι ο Σύλλογος είναι αυτός που έχει την ευθύνη και κατ' επέκτασιν τα μέλη του !!!

άρα αυτός πρέπει να το διαχειρίζεται !!!!

Η ψηφοφορία διεξάγεται στα γενικότερα μέλη του ΑΜΔΑ, και σίγουρα δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τον σύλλογο.

Συμφωνώ ότι μια απόφαση πάρθηκε.

Και συνεχίζουμε, ποιό είναι το project πότε συζητήθηκε τελευταία φορά η κατασκευή σίτε ???

Εδώ έχουμε τον πρόεδρο (δεν είναι προσωπικό Ιωσήφ) και μας λέει ύστερα από 2-3 βδομάδες αν δεν κάνω λάθος... φτιάξτο μόνος σου, και ποιος θα το φτιάξει !!!

Είναι αυτή εικόνα συλλόγου, που απαρτίζεται από τεχνικούς και προγραμματιστές ???

εγώ σπίτι μου δεν κοιμάμαι αν κάτι δεν παίζει ....
μήπως εδώ δεν είναι το σπίτι μας ????

----------


## eufonia

> Με το *75%* πλέον να τάσεται υπέρ της λειτουργίας της ενότητας των Αγγελιών και έχοντας αντιληπτό επίσης το ότι δεν βλέπουμε φως στην υπόθεση, μάλλον πρέπει όντως να υιοθετήσουμε την χρήση άλλων site εντός του ΑΜΔΑ για τον εξοπλισμό μας.


Και το 95% των routers στο δίκτυο παίζει με μπρίκι. Επειδή λοιπόν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είμαστε του "κλικ-κλικ" θα βάλουμε με το ζόρι και το έτσι θέλω μπρίκι και στον router του Acinonyx (παράδειγμα...  ::  ). Ο καθένας στα χωράφια του ας κάνει το κουμάντο του... Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ελευθερία ενός τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζουν τα δικαιώματα του επόμενου.




> Και συνεχίζουμε, ποιό είναι το project πότε συζητήθηκε τελευταία φορά η κατασκευή σίτε ???
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε τον πρόεδρο (δεν είναι προσωπικό Ιωσήφ) και μας λέει ύστερα από 2-3 βδομάδες αν δεν κάνω λάθος... φτιάξτο μόνος σου, και ποιος θα το φτιάξει !!!
> 
> Είναι αυτή εικόνα συλλόγου, που απαρτίζεται από τεχνικούς και προγραμματιστές ???
> 
> εγώ σπίτι μου δεν κοιμάμαι αν κάτι δεν παίζει ....
> μήπως εδώ δεν είναι το σπίτι μας ????


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι *ευθύνη* του Συλλόγου να σηκώσει site με αγγελίες? Είναι δηλαδή υποχρεωμένοι από τι? Τα παιδιά *προσφέρθηκαν* να δημιουργήσουν κάτι, σε ανεξάρτητο χώρο από αυτόν του forum. Αλλά, δεν έχει κανείς το δικαίωμα να τους "κράζει" επειδή αυτό δεν είναι έτοιμο από... εχθές. Best effort, hobby κάνουμε. Όποτε έχουν όρεξη και κουράγιο θα το στήσουνε. Και αν δεν το κάνουνε τελικά, δεν θα τους κατηγορήσω, γιατί από την μύτη ξυνό θα τους το βγάλετε. Θέλετε κάτι *άμεσα*? Εμπρός, joomla και καλά κουράγια... Και αναλάβετε και την διαχείρησή του μετά και την συντήρηση του...

----------


## DrLO

> Το παράδειγμα με το νοσοκομείο το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά ατυχές... εκτός αν φίλτατε DrLO θεωρείς πως ο μόνος σκοπός του "νοσοκομείου" ήταν οι αγοραπωλησίες και τώρα που αυτές "απαγορεύτηκαν" έκλεισε το μαγαζί... Ή μήπως τώρα που δεν υπάρχουν αγγελίες δεν μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε σωστά για τα δρώμενα του δικτύου?


- Καλώς ή κακώς το τμήμα των αγγελιών αξυπηρετούσε κάποια ανάγκη μερικών όπως εξυπηρετεί το σύστημα υγείας. 
- Μπορεί να είχε παρεκτραπεί και να το "εκμεταλλευόνταν" διάφοροι όπως και το σύστημα υγείας.
- Για το τμήμα των αγγελιών μπορώ να δεχθώ ότι "υπέυθηνος" είναι ο σύλλογος (αν και αυτό χωράει μεγάλη κουβέντα) όπως για το σύστημα υγείας υπέυθυνο είναι το κράτος. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι για να "γλυτώσει" από την "ευθύνη" του (ώς προς την επικράτηση μπάχαλου) το κράτος μπορεί να καταργήσει τα νοσοκομεία. Η ανάγκη ύπαρξη αγγελιών, όπως η ανάγκη παροχής υπηρεσιών υγείας παραμένει, και όσο υπάρχουν μέλη του AWMN που εξυπηρετούνται (όσον αφορά στη λειτουργία του κόμβου τους) από αυτές, πιστέυω ότι είναι χρέος του forum να τις φιλοξενεί.
- Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορύσαν να υπάρξουν ενδιάμεσα βήματα πριν το κλείδωμα (θα ήθελα να υπήρχε ένα topic συζήτησης "περιοριστικών" μέτρων για τις αγγελίες πριν την κατάργησή τους).

Όχι δε πιστύεω ότι με τη κατάργηση των αγγελιών "έκλεισε το μαγαζί" και φυσικά μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε για τα δρώμενα. Αν το κράτος κλείσει τα νοσοκομεία αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι διαλύεται ως κράτος. Με κλειστά νοσοκομεία το κράτος μπορεί να καλύπτει μια σειρά από άλλες ανάγκες των πολιτών του (ίως καλύτερα αφού πλεόν θα έχει περισσότερους πόρους) όπως η παροχή υπηρεσιών παιδείας, ασφάλειας, κοινωνικής πρόνοιας κλπ κλπ. Τα νοσοκομεία όμως θα είναι κλειστά. Έτσι θα έχεις ασφαλείς, μορφωμένους πολίτες ... αν όμως κρυώσουν την γ@[email protected] !!!

Κατά την ίδια λογική του ότι το forum πρέπει να "κρατηθεί" καθαρό από πράγματα που δεν έχουν να συμβάλλουν στο AWMN θα ήθελα να καταργηθεί το "Γενική συζήτηση". ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ λόγος να συντηρείται ένα forum όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι άσχετο θέλει, ο σύλλογος να αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη "φιλοξενίας" των απόψεων αυτών χωρίς μάλιστα να υπάρχει προσφορά στην ανάπτυξη του AWMN. Γιατί να μην υπάρχει ανεξάρτητο Forum ΚΑΙ για αυτή την ανάγκη (της χαλαρής επικοινωνίας των μελών) και θα πρέπει η ανάγκη αυτή να εξυπηρετείται από τον σύλλογο ? Θα περίμενα πρώτα να καταργηθεί το τμήμα αυτό του forum και μετά οι Αγγελίες.

----------


## dazyraby

Ναί αλλά, εδώ τίθεται το ερώτημα το μεγάλο !!!

Να ανοίξω και εγώ το μεγάλο παζάρι στον κόμβο μου ... και ότι κάτσει ????

Να βάλω και διαφημίσεις !!!! 

Και μετά θα πηγαίνω στις εμπορικές εταιρίες και τα ινετ καφέ να τους συνδέω επί πληρωμή, καθώς θα τους παρέχω και ιστοσελίδα για ονλινε αγορές από το ΑΜΔΑ - θα στήσω και έναν αστερισκ και θα πουλάω τηλέφωνα !!!


Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι επικίνδυνα !!!!

Μπορεί ο καθένας να ανοίγει σιτε για αγοραπωλησίες ?? 

Υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευσή στο ΑΜΔΑ ???

----------


## vmanolis

> - Η *ανάγκη ύπαρξης αγγελιών*, όπως η ανάγκη παροχής υπηρεσιών υγείας παραμένει, και όσο υπάρχουν μέλη του AWMN που εξυπηρετούνται (όσον αφορά στη λειτουργία του κόμβου τους) από αυτές, πιστέυω ότι είναι χρέος του forum να τις φιλοξενεί.
> - Πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν *ενδιάμεσα βήματα πριν το κλείδωμα* (θα ήθελα να υπήρχε ένα topic συζήτησης "περιοριστικών" μέτρων για τις αγγελίες πριν την κατάργησή τους).





> Να ανοίξω και εγώ το μεγάλο παζάρι στον κόμβο μου ... και ότι κάτσει ????
> . . .
> Μπορεί *ο καθένας να ανοίγει σιτε για αγοραπωλησίες ??*


Δυστηχώς είναι προφανές ότι εδώ ισχύει το "πονάει κεφάλι, κόψε κεφάλι". 
Για θεραπεία δεν γίνεται δεκτή καμία συζήτηση. Για πρόληψη δε, άστο καλύτερα.  ::  
Καταλάβετε επιτέλους ότι το forum δεν είναι για να εξυπηρετεί και να βοηθάει το σύνολο του δικτύου μας (βλέπε επέκταση της ευρυζωνικότητας κλπ κλπ). Υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα.  ::  




> Υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει εμπορική εκμετάλλευσή στο ΑΜΔΑ ???


Υπάρχουν πιο "μεγάλες δυνάμεις" από αυτές του κύριου σκοπού του δικτύου τελικά από το σύνολο των εκατοντάδων κόμβων που το συνθέτουν.  ::  
Μην το παιδεύετε άδικα...  ::

----------


## andreas

> μα αφού υπάρχουν site αγγελιών του αντρεα του nickpan το wbay.awmn
> προς τι τοσος θορυβος χαλασε το μαγαζι κανενος κολητου μας μηπως ? 
> από ένα σκέτο μπ@@ρδελο που ήταν το φόρουμ μια χαρά καθάρισε
> απορώ γιατί ασχολούμαστε ακόμα
> 
> δεν θελω αγγελιοσιτε μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι


Δεν ειναι το θεμα του μαγαζιου! 

- Ειναι το οτι κλεινει ενα κομαμτι του φορυμ "με το ετσι θελω" ενω εξυπηρετουσε καποιοες αναγκες *του δικτυου* και που η πλειοψηφια του το θελει!

- Επειδη καποιοι νομιζουν οτι τους ανηκει το φορουμ και καλα "αναλαμβανουν" την ευθυνη του να μας την πεσει καποιος για τις αγγελιες....

----------


## papashark

> Κανένας από όλους εδώ θα βρεθεί να ασχοληθεί και να φτιάξει κάτι σε χώρο και εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουμε ή θα σας ακούμε για πολύ?
> 
> Αποφάσεις ξέρετε να παίρνεται
> Ιδέες ξέρετε να εκφράζετε 
> Να διατάζετε ξέρετε
> Να παραπονιέστε ξέρετε
> Υπηρεσίες στους κομβούς σας έχετε
> Σχόλια ξέρετε να κάνετε
> 
> ...






> μα αφού υπάρχουν site αγγελιών του αντρεα του nickpan το wbay.awmn
> προς τι τοσος θορυβος χαλασε το μαγαζι κανενος κολητου μας μηπως ? 
> από ένα σκέτο μπ@@ρδελο που ήταν το φόρουμ μια χαρά καθάρισε
> απορώ γιατί ασχολούμαστε ακόμα
> 
> δεν θελω αγγελιοσιτε μια χαρα ειμαστε και ετσι



Οπως γράφει ο προλαλίσταντας, υπάρχουν ήδη 3 ενναλακτικές λύσεις.

1) aggelies.awmn - aggelies.skila.gr Forum αγγελειών από τον andreas
2) wbay.awmn Site δημοπρασιών από τον NetTraptor
3) sos.awmn Forum ανταλλαγών από τον Νickpangr 
4) 5ghz.gr-5ghz.awmn Forum γενικού ενδιαφέροντος από τον Cha0s

Πιστεύω ότι το πρώτο καλύπτει την ανάγκη πλήρως, _το μόνο που του λείπει είναι πρόσβαση από το ίντερνετ για τους ασύνδετους. Εάν θέλει καταρχάς ο andreas να έχει πρόσβαση από το Internet, τότε ας το φροντίσει εκείνος, ή όποιος μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει (μπορεί ο σύλλογος να προσφέρει λίγο inet, ή απλά κάποιος με adsl με καλό upload). Aν και έχω την γενική εντύπωση ότι οι νέοι αγοράζουν συνήθως από μαγαζιά, οι ήδη ασύρματα συνδεδεμένοι προτιμούν το παραεμπόριο και το κουλουβάχατα που υπήρχε (και ναι θεωρώ ότι είναι θέμα "εκπαίδευσης" του κόσμου).
_
Mε 4 ενναλακτικές πλέον δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ συζήτηση για την διάδοχο κατάσταση, γιατί αυτή υπάρχει ήδη. Μπορώ να δεχτώ κουβέντα για το κατά πόσο το παρών φόρουμ αποτελεί εργαλείο του δικτύου, αλλά το δίκτυο δεν αποφασίζει γι' αυτό (υπόψιν είμαι κατά του πλήρους κλεισίματος αγγελειών αν και μου αρέσει το φόρουμ χωρίς, είμαι κατά της τακτικής λήψης τέτοιων αποφάσεων από τον σύλλογο, αλλά δέχομαι ο σύλλογος ότι μπορεί για κάποια θέματα στο φόρουμ να θέτει "βέτο" όπου "κρίνει"/"υπάρχει" κίνδυνος να έχει κυρώσεις/μπλεξίματα), μπορώ να δεχτώ κουβέντα για το αν οι 4 παραπάνω λύσεις έχουν θετικά η αρνητικά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πλέον το "κανείς δεν κάνει κάτι"...

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τίποτα την παρέμβαση του κ. Πάρεδρου, αν και οι παλαιές τακτικές μου δίνουν διάφορες ιδέες για το γιατί ακολουθεί αυτή την τακτική.

Οπότε :

όποιος θέλει να γκρινιάξει για τον τρόπο διαχείρισης του φόρουμ από τον σύλλογο, εγώ μαζί του
όποιος θέλει να γκρινιάξει για το δικαίωμα του συλλόγου να θέτει βέτο εκεί που κινδυνεύει, εγώ πάλι μαζί του.

Για όλα τα άλλα η απάντηση και προτροπή μου είναι απλά : *www.aggelies.awmn - aggelies.skila.gr*


_Edited : Προστέθηκε η ιντερνετική δνση του φόρουμ του Andreas, και μειώθηκε το μέγεθος σχόλιων που πλέον έχουν απαντηθεί._

----------


## vmanolis

(Πάντα χωρίς παρεξήγηση Πάνο μου)




> Δεν ειναι το θεμα του μαγαζιου! 
> 
> - Ειναι το οτι κλεινει ενα κομαμτι του φορυμ "με το ετσι θελω" ενω εξυπηρετουσε καποιοες αναγκες *του δικτυου* και που η πλειοψηφια του το θελει!
> 
> - Επειδη καποιοι νομιζουν οτι τους ανηκει το φορουμ και καλα "αναλαμβανουν" την ευθυνη του να μας την πεσει καποιος για τις αγγελιες....


Φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω...  ::  




> όποιος θέλει να γκρινιάξει για τον *τρόπο διαχείρισης του φόρουμ από τον σύλλογο*, εγώ μαζί του


Αυτό ακριβώς λέμε, αφού οι Αγγελίες τόσα χρόνια αποτελούν (ή μάλλον αποτελούσαν) μέρος του forum μας.  ::   ::  




> όποιος θέλει να γκρινιάξει για *το δικαίωμα του συλλόγου να θέτει βέτο* εκεί που κινδυνεύει, εγώ πάλι μαζί του.


Η αλήθεια για την οποία "γκρινιάζουμε" : Άλλο το "*θέτω βέτο*" για κάτι και άλλο *το κόβω*.  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Και συνεχίζουμε, ποιό είναι το project πότε συζητήθηκε τελευταία φορά η κατασκευή σίτε ???
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε τον πρόεδρο (δεν είναι προσωπικό Ιωσήφ) και μας λέει ύστερα από 2-3 βδομάδες αν δεν κάνω λάθος... φτιάξτο μόνος σου, και ποιος θα το φτιάξει !!!
> 
> Είναι αυτή εικόνα συλλόγου, που απαρτίζεται από τεχνικούς και προγραμματιστές ???
> 
> εγώ σπίτι μου δεν κοιμάμαι αν κάτι δεν παίζει ....
> μήπως εδώ δεν είναι το σπίτι μας ????


  ::  

Κοίτα ξέσπασμα ο dazy...  ::  

Καλά το είπες το τελευταίο αλλά αμφιβάλω...... διότι το hotspotaki εκεί κάτω δεν παίζει όπως θα έπρεπε παρά τα χίλια μύρια βάσανα και το χεράκι που έχουμε βάλει όλοι (including me)...  ::  Για ρίξε μια ματιά. Πριν λίγο ήμουν εκεί κάτω... Αααα και θέλω να το κοιτάξεις τώρα όχι αύριο αλλά ούτε σε 2-3 εβδομάδες... Ελπίζω να έπιασες τον παραλληλισμό...

Μην παραποιείς αυτά που λέω... Δεν είπα να φτιάξει όποιος θέλει ότι θέλει με ότι domain θέλει. Αφήσαμε το ένα πρόβλημα να δημιουργήσουμε άλλο... μπααα.. Αν και δεν μου πέφτει λόγος αν θέλει κάποιος να το προσπαθήσει…

Άρα μάλλον υπέδειξα ότι βοήθεια και έργο είναι το ζητούμενο όχι αποποίηση ευθυνών... 

Και συνεχίζοντας απευθύνομαι σε όλους...Το θέμα είναι ότι μιλάμε για σύλλογο και όχι για τον Ιωσήφ, τον Νίκο, τον Γιάννη, τον Σπύρο.... ξέρετε τους γνωστούς.. Πρέπει και άλλοι να καλύπτουν όταν κάποιοι έχουν μερικές υποχρεώσεις ή όταν δικαιωματικά μπορεί και να βαριούνται να ασχοληθούν με τις ζημιές και τα μπαλάκια που βγάζουν στην φόρα άλλοι. Αυτά για τον Σύλλογο...
Και στην τελική αν αυτή είναι η εικόνα του δικτύου… (Γιατί εγώ δεν είπα να μην ασχοληθεί όποιος θέλει… ποιος σύλλογος και κουραφέξαλα) … μάλλον θα πρέπει να αρχίσετε να κοιταζόσαστε και να ανησυχείτε. 

Ανησυχείτε? Είναι το επόμενο ερώτημα.. μπα μάλλον λέμε για να λέμε…Κάνουμε όλοι την επανάσταση μας με τον ποιο εύκολο τρόπο…. Αμ δε… η Επανάσταση γίνετε με δουλειά και υπηρεσίες όχι με το πληκτρολόγιο... 

Με το στανιό και με το έτσι θέλω γράφοντας σε 15 thread για αυτό το θέμα δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξει πάλι αυτό το χάος αγγελιών που είχαμε. Τσάμπα χαλάμε τον χρόνο μας...

----------


## spirosco

Οι αγγελιες δημιουργουσαν -οπως εξελιχθηκαν- προβλημα στη λειτουργια του forum, και δικαιολογιες οπως το να κυνηγουν οι συντονιστες τον καθενα που εχει ορεξη να κανει του κεφαλιου του, ειναι απλα ατοπες.

Βλεπεις αν βρισει καποιος εδω μεσα, ο συντονιστης μπορει να του κανει μια επιπληξη για αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα ή ακομη παραπερα να του περιορισει την προσβαση αν το παρακανει.

Αν καποιος αποφασισει ομως να πουλησει το πλυντηριο του γιατι επιασε αλατα και δεν καθαριζει καλα, τι πρεπει να κανει ο συντονιστης?
Να του ριξει επιπληξη επειδη επιασε αλατα?
Να του προτεινει καλγκονιτ?
Κι αν ο αδικημενος πωλητης κανει ενσταση επειδη γνωστος του χρηστης παλαιοτερα πουλησε μεσω αυτου του forum το ψυγειο του, τι απανταει ο συντονιστης? Οτι το ψυγειο ηταν RoHS ενω το πλυντηριο δεν ειναι?

Το πλυντηριο στο παραδειγμα μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε. Απο μια σουκο πριζα μεχρι και οτι βαζει ο νους μας.

Παρτε χαμπαρι επιτελους πως η ενοτητα αγγελιων εχει ξεφυγει εδω και και πολυ καιρο απο το πλαισιο λειτουργιας μεσα στο οποιο οφειλε να λειτουργει, και διαχειριστικα δεν γινοταν αλλο να συντηρηθει σε αυτο το forum, εκτος κι αν απαιτουσαμε πτυχιο νομικης απο τους υποψηφιους συντονιστες.

Οσο για καποια ατυχη σχολια περι καταστηματων, να θυμισω πως χαρη και σε αυτα τα καταστηματα ορισμενα εκ των οποιων οι ιδιοκτητες τους συντηρουν και κομβο στο δικτυο, συνισφερουν εμεσα με τις χορηγιες τους στα λειτουργικα εξοδα υπηρεσιων οπως αυτο το forum ή και αλλες των οποιων το hardware βρισκεται υπο την αιγιδα του σωματειου.

my 2 cents

----------


## nikpanGR

με λόγια χτίζουμε ανώγια και κατώγια........................το sos είναι εδω όποιος θέλει αγγελίες και τόσα άλλα site εδω πού τα λέμε..
1) aggelies.awmn Forum αγγελειών από τον andreas
2) wbay.awmn Site δημοπρασιών από τον NetTraptor
3) sos.awmn Forum ανταλλαγών από τον Νickpangr 
4) 5ghz.gr-5ghz.awmn Forum γενικού ενδιαφέροντος από τον Cha0s
....(άσχετως εαν μερικοί από τον σύλλογο δεν τα παίζουν...  ::  )οι σελίδες όμως είναι εδώ και ενεργές.........και χωρίς αυστηρό moderation....///τι ψαχνόσαστε λοιπόν?

----------


## spirosco

Και καποια που μου ξεφυγαν πριν.



> Το σύστημα υγείας μιας χώρας ...


DrLo η συγκριση νοσοκομειων με τις αγγελιες ειναι τελειως αστοχη γιατι τις αγγελιες τις θελουμε επειδη μας εξυπηρετουν ενω τα νοσοκομεια τα εχουμε αναγκη γιατι σωζουν ζωες.
Ας μην μπλεκουμε την εξυπηρετηση με την αναγκη γιατι στο τελος δεν θα καταλαβαινουμε για τι συζηταμε.
Και ναι, αν λειπουν τοσο πολυ απο καποιον οι αγγελιες, ας σηκωσει δικο του site ή ας χρησιμοποιησει καποιο απο τα ηδη ετοιμα.




> Όταν κάτι είναι υπό την αιγίδα του συλλόγου έχει και την ευθύνη ..... βάση πρακτικών φαίνεται , να αναλαμβάνει αυτήν την ευθύνη ο Σύλλογός.
> 
> Μήπως προσπαθεί έμμεσα να αποποιηθεί την ευθύνη ???


Οχι δεν προσπαθει εμμεσα να αποποιηθει τιποτα. 
Η αποποιηση ευθυνων για τις αγγελιες αποφασισθηκε επισημα πριν 2 χρονια απο το προηγουμενο ΔΣ και μπορει να το δει οποιοσδηποτε στα πρακτικα.
Πολυ απλα το σωματειο επισημα δεν εφερε ευθυνη για το περιεχομενο των αγγελιων.
Μαλιστα για καποιο διαστημα ειχαμε ησυχασει μεχρι που εφτασε να γινει τσιρκο.
Απο την μια λοιπον δεν φερει ευθυνη για το περιεχομενο των αγγελιων, αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορει να συντηρειται μια ενοτητα που καθε λιγο και λιγακι θυμιζε καζανι που εβραζε (φαυλος κυκλος) αφου αυτο ξεπερνουσε τα ορια των συντονιστων.

Αντι να παραπονιεστε ή να βγαζετε βαθυστοχαστα συμπερασματα, ξεκινηστε να χρησιμοποιειτε τα εναλλακτικα sites.
Μπορει ΑΝ βρεθει χρονος και ΑΝ βρεθει πρακτικος τροπος να αντιμετωπιστουν τα σημερινα προβληματα, να σηκωθει καποιο site αποκλειστικα για αγοραπωλησιες, αλλα και παλι μην θεωρειτε τιποτε δεδομενο.

----------


## fengi1

τι το κουραζετε ;
andreas δες να ετοιμαστει το forum αψογα και ειναι η λυση.

----------


## papashark

> Αν καποιος αποφασισει ομως να πουλησει το πλυντηριο του γιατι επιασε αλατα και δεν καθαριζει καλα, τι πρεπει να κανει ο συντονιστης?
> Να του ριξει επιπληξη επειδη επιασε αλατα?
> Να του προτεινει καλγκονιτ?
> Κι αν ο αδικημενος πωλητης κανει ενσταση επειδη γνωστος του χρηστης παλαιοτερα πουλησε μεσω αυτου του forum το ψυγειο του, τι απανταει ο συντονιστης? Οτι το ψυγειο ηταν RoHS ενω το πλυντηριο δεν ειναι?
> 
> Το πλυντηριο στο παραδειγμα μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε. Απο μια σουκο πριζα μεχρι και οτι βαζει ο νους μας.


Καλά ρε Σπύρο, που έμαθες ότι μου χάλασε το πλυντήριο στο Πόρο...

Σοβαρά τώρα, ξέρεις καθόλου από πλυντήρια ? Ο κάδος άμα έχει μέσα ρούχα δεν γυρίζει, κάνει μερικά δεξιά αριστερά, αλλά ολόκληρο κύκλο δεν κάνει.... 

Οταν όμως είνια άδειος τον βλέπω να γυρνάει κανονικά, και στο κυρίως πλύσιμο, και στο στήψιμο (με ρούχα μέσα, ούτε λόγος για στίψιμο...)

Τι λες να φταίει ?


(αν κάποιοι θεωρούν τα παραπάνω άσχετα και ασυνάρτητα με το θέμα, το ίδιο θεωρώ και όλα αυτά που γράφει ο Nettraptorας.....)




> Μην παραποιείς αυτά που λέω... Δεν είπα να φτιάξει όποιος θέλει ότι θέλει με ότι domain θέλει. Αφήσαμε το ένα πρόβλημα να δημιουργήσουμε άλλο... μπααα.. Αν και δεν μου πέφτει λόγος αν θέλει κάποιος να το προσπαθήσει…
> ...
> ...
> Και συνεχίζοντας απευθύνομαι σε όλους...Το θέμα είναι ότι μιλάμε για σύλλογο και όχι για τον Ιωσήφ, τον Νίκο, τον Γιάννη, τον Σπύρο.... ξέρετε τους γνωστούς.. Πρέπει και άλλοι να καλύπτουν όταν κάποιοι έχουν μερικές υποχρεώσεις ή όταν δικαιωματικά μπορεί και να βαριούνται να ασχοληθούν με τις ζημιές και τα μπαλάκια που βγάζουν στην φόρα άλλοι. Αυτά για τον Σύλλογο...
> Και στην τελική αν αυτή είναι η εικόνα του δικτύου… (Γιατί εγώ δεν είπα να μην ασχοληθεί όποιος θέλει… ποιος σύλλογος και κουραφέξαλα) … μάλλον θα πρέπει να αρχίσετε να κοιταζόσαστε και να ανησυχείτε.


Δηλαδή ποια η διαφορά του Andreas όταν το κάνει κάτω από την ταμπέλα Andreas, και όταν το κάνει κάτω από την ταμπέλα "σύλλογος" ?

Μήπως η επιμονή όλα να είναι του συλλόγου καταλήγει να δημιουργεί αυτήν την εικόνα του συλλόγου, όπου όλοι τα περιμένουν από την οντότητα "σύλλογος" ξεχνώντας ότι και αυτοί είναι μέρος της ?

Κάπως έτσι είναι κα η φιλοσοφία του ελληνικού κράτους, "που είναι το κράτος φωνάζουμε" και δεν κουνάμε το χεράκι για τίποτα παραπάνω.

Εδώ όμως κάποιοι το κούνησαν, και το κράτος έρχετε και λέει "δεν μας ενδιαφέρετε εσείς, εδώ μιλάμε για εμάς το κράτος" και φυσικά το ίδιο το κράτος δεν κάνει και πάλι τίποτα, απλά φροντίζει να ψωφίσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα...

Ιωσήφ, σπείρατε ανέμους, θα θερίσετε θύελλες....

Κάπου δεν τα βλέπετε καλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## spirosco

Κοιτα, βασικα δεν εχει παγιο το πλυντηριο, αρα δουλευει μια χαρα κι εσυ βλεπεις εφιαλτες πως δεν δουλευει.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Κάπου δεν τα βλέπετε καλά τα πράγματα.


Αυτό λέω και εγώ. Και συνεχίζω ξέροντας ότι γράφοντας εδώ χάνω τον χρόνο μου αλλά πρέπει τελικά να δίνουμε και μια εικόνα του είναι τι εδώ μέσα. Δεν είμαστε τίποτα κοντά στο "κράτος". Δεν ήμαστε και τίποτα κοντά σε μια Εταιρεία. Ενα ερασιτεχνικό σωμάτιο συμμετοχικού χαρακτήρα είμαστε... χωρίς συμμετοχή... χρηματικές αμοιβές... bonus... απολύσεις.... με νόμους που δεν αγγίζουν κανένα κτλ κτλ. εγώ μάλιστα προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το όλο σύστημα είναι πολύ κοντά στην αναρχία ασχέτως αν φαινομενικά υπάρχει ένα υποτυπώδες κανονιστικό πλαίσιο λειτουργίας. Κανείς δεν αναλαμβάνει ευθύνες, κανείς δεν μπορεί να πιεστεί από κανένα και κανείς δεν αφοσιώνεται διότι αυτό εδώ είναι hobby και όχι βιοπορισμός. 

Αυτο εδώ το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι της κοινότητας είναι για να εκφράζουμε τεχνικές απόψεις και στο πολύ παρατραβηγμένο δημοκρατικό ορισμό του για να εκφράζουμε τι γνώμη μας για ότι μας καπνίσει. Για αγγελίες υπό την μορφή που πήραν πάντως δεν είναι. Για αυτό και έφυγαν άμεσα!

Επίσης το ποτέ και το αν θα φτιαχτεί κάτι δεν είναι στο χέρι μου, διότι επικρατεί η εικόνα που σου παρέθεσα ποιο πάνω (δεν είναι κακό ούτε καλό... έτσι είναι). Θα γίνει μπορώ να πω, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρω, δεν είναι δική μου βιοποριστική ευθύνη όπως και κανενός. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνω διότι εμμέσως διαχειρίζομαι τους πόρους του σωματείου (με τους οποίους κανόνες εχω στην διάθεση μου και μπορώ να τους εφαρμόσω) είναι να παρέχω τα μέσα ώστε να γίνει. Αυτά είναι στην θέση τους εδώ και πολύ καιρό. 4 XEN Hosts με άπλετο χώρο για υπηρεσίες και πειραματισμό. Αν χρειαστεί θα φτιάξουμε και άλλα. 
Άλλωστε εσύ σαν δαιμόνιος επιχειρηματίας (πσσσστ μην δουλευόμαστε κιόλας... ξέρεις τώρα) θα ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι για να κάνεις κάτι έχεις μοχλούς πίεσης (δυστυχώς εκεί έχει φτάσει ο Έλληνας... ζούγκλα Law). εμένα που είναι αυτοί? Να μαστιγώσω? Να απολύσω? Να μην πληρώσω? Να Φωνάξω? Να εκθέσω? Να κινήσω διαδικασίες ιεραρχίας και στρατιωτικό νόμο? ... Για ποιο ουσιαστικό λόγο να σκίσω τα ιμάτια μου...

Για να μην το αναλύουμε άλλο ... έγιναν κάποια beta site από τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους ξανά και ξανά. Ακόμα και αυτά τα ελευθέρας βοσκής από τους ίδιους είναι πάλι... από αυτούς που ουσιαστικά πάντα βάζουν τα Mbyte μέσα στα λινκ σας.
Μαζί με τα παραπάνω site παίξαμε και με αυτό http://www.awmn/aggelies αλλά και πάλι οι ίδιοι... και με αυτό aggelies.nettraptor.awmn. Δεν ξέρω τι σας αρέσει περισσότερο από όλα αυτά να το βάλουμε επίσημα κάτω από το /aggelies. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι όλος αυτός ο ντόρος..? Για να ανοίξουν οι αγγελίες...? Μπα *δεν θα γίνει* έτσι όπως εξελίχθηκε θέλει ΓΣ δεν είναι ποια στο χέρι μου  ::  . Αν σας αρέσει κάτι από αυτά να το βάλουμε.
Οποιος από όλους που έχει απαιτήσεις, διατάζει, κράζει, χάνει λεφτά και θέλει κάτι άμεσα ας πάρει ένα Virtual Machine στον σύλλογο ή στην altec και ας βάλει μερικές προτάσεις του εκεί. Οι προτάσεις εδώ δεν θα φτιάξουν αγγελίες... μόνο ότι να ναι αναγγελίες

----------


## papashark

Το human resourcing στους συλλόγους είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο.

Πλην όμως εδώ έχεις την λύση στο πιάτο, απλά δεν σου αρέσει ότι το έχει μαγιρέψει άλλος....

----------


## NetTraptor

Acoulizeis  ::

----------


## andreas

> Οπως γράφει ο προλαλίσταντας, υπάρχουν ήδη 3 ενναλακτικές λύσεις.
> 
> 1) aggelies.awmn Forum αγγελειών από τον andreas
> 2) wbay.awmn Site δημοπρασιών από τον NetTraptor
> 3) sos.awmn Forum ανταλλαγών από τον Νickpangr 
> 4) 5ghz.gr-5ghz.awmn Forum γενικού ενδιαφέροντος από τον Cha0s
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι το πρώτο καλύπτει την ανάγκη πλήρως, το μόνο που του λείπει είναι πρόσβαση από το ίντερνετ για τους ασύνδετους. Εάν θέλει καταρχάς ο andreas να έχει πρόσβαση από το Internet, τότε ας το φροντίσει εκείνος, ή όποιος μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει (μπορεί ο σύλλογος να προσφέρει λίγο inet, ή απλά κάποιος με adsl με καλό upload). Aν και έχω την γενική εντύπωση ότι οι νέοι αγοράζουν συνήθως από μαγαζιά, οι ήδη ασύρματα συνδεδεμένοι προτιμούν το παραεμπόριο και το κουλουβάχατα που υπήρχε (και ναι θεωρώ ότι είναι θέμα "εκπαίδευσης" του κόσμου).


http://aggelies.skila.gr
Παιζει πανω απο μια dsl αλλα στο μελλον (20/5 και μετα) θα δουμε τι μπορει να γινει....

----------


## papashark

> Acoulizeis


Αcoulίζω ?

Εσένα η εξαιρετικά κακή τακτική σου να διαχωρίζεις τον κόσμο σε μέλη και μη μέλη, και να απορίπτεις ότι είναι εκτός συλλόγου, τι πρέπει να σου πω ? Ότι Κλαδακίζεις ? Η' να το πω ότι Κλαδ-εύης ? (το κλαδί που κάθεσε)....

Λύσεις υπάρχουν έτοιμες.

Ο Andreas στο παραπάνω μόλις ποστ, έδωσε και την λύση στο πρόβλημα της πρόσβασης από το διαδίκτυο. Τώρα μπορείς απλά να επιλέξεις είτε να μποϋκοτάρεις την καλύτερη υπάρχουσα λύση για να αποδείξεις για ακόμα μία φορά ότι βλέπετε δύο δίκτυα, δύο κατηγορίες μελών στο awmn, ή να σοβαρευτείς, να ξεπεράσεις τα συλλογο-κόμπλεξ σου, και το στηρίξεις...


www.aggelies.awmn/ - aggelies.skila.gr

----------


## NetTraptor

Ποιος θα κόψει τι... ? Πως ? Ποιον Που ποτε?  ::   ::   ::  

Το θέμα είναι να διαχειριστείς κάτι τέτοιο... αν θέλει να το modarei αυτός το σηκώνουμε και στην altec. 

Θα πάρουμε την μια ενότητα από εδώ να την πάμε σε άλλο forum...?  ::  Φανταστικό πως δεν το σκέφτηκα.....  ::  

ότι να ναι...  ::

----------


## papashark

"_Οτι να ναι_" είναι μάλλον η απόφαση "_κόβουμε τις αγγελείες από το κυρίο φόρουμ και τις σηκώνουμε αλλού_" που πήρατε στην ΓΣ.

Δηλαδή ποια η διαφορά (πλέον της εικαστικής) να έχει ο σύλλογος και στις 2 περιπτώσεις τις αγγελείες υπό την ευθήνη του, απλά σε διαφορετικά σημεία ?

Δηλαδή η απόφαση της ΓΣ (αν και δεν την έχω δει πουθενά για να μπορώ να την σχολιάσω σωστά), προβλέπει απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα σου _"Ποιος θα κόψει τι... ? Πως ? Ποιον Που ποτε?"_




> Θα πάρουμε την μια ενότητα από εδώ να την πάμε σε άλλο forum...?  Φανταστικό πως δεν το σκέφτηκα.....


Mπορείς σε παρακαλώ πολύ να εξηγήσεις στα μη μέλη του συλλόγου καθώς και σε όσα μέλη ΔΕΝ παρευρέθηκαν στην ΓΣ, τι ακριβώς αποφάσισε η ΓΣ ? Γιατί από όσα έχω ακούσει, αυτό ακριβώς αποφάσισε η ΓΣ....

Σε παρακαλώ Ιωσήφ, σώσε με από την παραπληροφώρηση, και πες μου τι αποφάσισε η ΓΣ τελικά !

----------


## NetTraptor

διάβασε ποιο πάνω...

Επίσης ψάξε και ποια είναι τα requirement της υπηρεσίας... κάπου τα εχω ποσταρει...

----------


## papashark

> διάβασε ποιο πάνω...
> 
> Επίσης ψάξε και ποια είναι τα requirement της υπηρεσίας... κάπου τα εχω ποσταρει...


Ψάχνω αλλά δεν βρίσκω.

Να σε ξαναπαρακαλέσω να ξαναποστάρεις την απόφαση της ΓΣ.

----------


## NetTraptor

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36933&p=506405#p506405

----------


## papashark

> Η απόφαση της ΓΣ ήταν:
> - να φύγουν οι Αγγελίες απο το forum για λόγους ευπεπούς εμφάνισής του.
> - να παραμείνουν οι Αγγελίες υπό την φροντίδα του Συλλόγου
> - να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στίς Αγγελίες, τόσο ασύρματα όσο και απο το Inet.
> 
> Αν κάτι δεν διευκρινίσθηκε, ήταν το αν η διακοπή στο forum θα προηγούνταν της διάδοχης κατάστασης ή όχι.
> Επιλέχθηκε απο τους διαχειριστές να προηγηθεί και έτσι έχουμε το κενό μέχρι την ετοιμασία της διάδοχης κατάστασης.
> Σίγουρα πάντως η αποφάση δεν ήταν να φτιάξει site όποιος θέλει αγγελίες


Mάλιστα, η απόφαση ήταν καθαρά εικαστική παρέμβαση, και η απόφαση στην ουσία, ήταν να βάλουμε στο πίσω δωμάτιο το ζαβό παιδί μας, μην το δει η κοινωνία και γίνουμε ρεζίλι. To ειχα διαβάσει το παραπάνω, αλλά βλέπεις ο Nvak είναι ένα απλό μέλος και όχι αξιωματούχος, περίμενα να υπάρχει κάτι ποιο επίσημο ως ανακοίνωση, αλλά....

Λυπάμαι Ιωσήφ, αλλά με τέτοια απόφαση είσαι πέρα για πέρα offsite, και έχουν δίκιο όλοι όσοι γκρινιάζουν εδώ μέσα ακόμα κι αν γκρινιάζουν για διαφορετικούς λόγους... (ναι τόσο τραγικά τα καταφέρατε).




> Θα πάρουμε την μια ενότητα από εδώ να την πάμε σε άλλο forum...?  Φανταστικό πως δεν το σκέφτηκα.....


Γι' αυτό υπάρχει ο σύλλογος βρε, εδώ φαίνετε η συλλογική προσπάθεια, δεν έφτασε η δική σου φαντασία, και όλοι μαζί προσπάθησαν και το φαντάστηκαν εκείνοι για σένα....


Τελικά Ιωσήφ, ο "ότι να 'ναι" είσαι εσύ εδώ μέσα. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά τις προυποθέσεις (εκτός του να είναι στην αιγίδα σας και να υπάρχει πρόσβαση ασύρματα & inet), η απόφαση δείχνει ξεκάθαρα ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν αγγελείες στον σύλλογο, αλλά οι πράξεις σας οδήγησαν στο ακριβώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα...

Αυτό που εσύ κοροϊδεύεις ως "ότι να 'ναι", είναι τελικά η απόφαση της ίδιας τη ΓΣ.

Και σε αυτό το κουλουβάχατα που κάνατε μεταξύ ΓΣ, admins, ΔΣ, και λοιπόν αξιωματούχων του συλλόγου, ήρθαν κάποιοι να δώσουν μια λύση, αλλά βλέπεις προέχει πάντα ο σύλλογος και όχι οι ανάγκες των μελών του δικτύου.

Γι' αυτό σας λέω ότι σκ@τ@ τα κάνετε κάθε φορά με τον σύλλογο, γιατί τον βάζετε πάνω από το δίκτυο.

Σε ευχαριστώ που δυστιχώς με επιβαιβέωσες για ακόμα μια φορά....


(με την ευκαρία, για να έχεις αντιστοιχεία του Nickname σου με τα γραφόμενα σου, μπορείς να το αλλάξεις σε "NetOtiNaNaiTraptor"....)

----------


## mojiro

[ΖΗΤΗΤΑΙ] Πλυντήριο με Atheros

----------


## nvak

Εγώ βλέπω σαν πιό πρακτικό το http://www.awmn.net/aggelies
Τα άλλα, έχουν το στήσιμο το παλιό που σε αναγκάζει να φέρνεις κάθε λίγο την αγγελία στην επιφάνεια και επί πλέον θέλουν μεγαλύτερη υποστήριξη.
Πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της προσθήκης εικόνων pdf κλπ

Θα πρότεινα να υιοθετηθεί για διάστημα ενός μηνός και στο τέλος να αποφασίσουμε αν είναι πρακτικό. 
Ούτως η άλλως, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να χαθεί το ιστορικό με τις αγγελίες.

Πρίν όμως ξεκινήσει, καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργηθεί πρώτα η ομάδα που θα το υποστηρίζει. 
Ερασιτεχνιό ή όχι, χρειάζονται 3-4 άτομα για την υποστήριξη οποιασδήποτε αναγκαίας υπηρεσίας.
Το αν αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν μιά υπηρεσία είναι η όχι μέλη του Σωματείου δεν έχει σημασία. 
Σημασία έχει, οι κρίσιμες υπηρεσίες, να μην εξαρτώνται απο ένα άτομο, αλλά απο 3 και πάνω.

----------


## dazyraby

> Καλά το είπες το τελευταίο αλλά αμφιβάλω...... διότι το hotspotaki εκεί κάτω δεν παίζει όπως θα έπρεπε παρά τα χίλια μύρια βάσανα και το χεράκι που έχουμε βάλει όλοι (including me)...  Για ρίξε μια ματιά. Πριν λίγο ήμουν εκεί κάτω... Αααα και θέλω να το κοιτάξεις τώρα όχι αύριο αλλά ούτε σε 2-3 εβδομάδες... Ελπίζω να έπιασες τον παραλληλισμό...


Με συγχωρείς Ιωσήφ για την αργοπορία στην απάντηση!!!

Το τηλέφωνο μου το έχεις όποτε ξανά παρατηρήσεις πρόβλημα ευχαρίστως, να σε βοηθήσω να λύσεις ότι σε απασχολεί, εγώ είμαι πάντα εκεί μόλις κάποιος με καλέσει.
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=30664

Ευχαριστώ και για την βοήθεια ..... είδες τελικά ... κάπου χρειάστηκε....

Φιλέ μου, δυστυχώς δεν είναι ξέσπασμα αυτό .... τα ξεσπασματά μου έτσι και αλλιώς τα γνωρίζεις ....

Εδώ ξανά λέω τίθεται θέμα. Πρώτον μη σωστής αντίδρασης .. τουλάχιστον μπορείς να παραδεχθείς σαν πρόεδρος ότι ενεργήσατε λάθος. Σίγουρα ήταν μια κακή κίνηση όπως φαίνεται και από τα γραφόμενα (και από τις σελίδες).

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο εγωισμός του να μην παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου, ακόμα και αν αυτά φέρνουν τόσες αντιρρήσεις από την πλειοψηφία μιας κοινότητας. Το θέμα είναι η κοινότητα. Επιτρέπεις εσύ λοιπόν σας σύλλογος σε κάποιον μη εκλεγμένο, προφανώς μέλος του Συλλόγου (δεν το γνωρίζω) να κατασκευάσει-μοντάρει, έναν κομμάτι εν μέρη εμπορικό? καθώς έχει να κάνει με αγοραπωλησίες εντός του δικτύου.
Μπορεί αυτό το παράλληλο forum όπως θα εξελιχθεί, πχ να βάλει δικές του διαφημίσεις ?
Να βάλει συνδρομή αργότερα? υπό ποιο καθεστώς επιτρέπεις μια τέτοια ενέργεια?

Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει κάτι εμπορικό ?? παύει να είναι μια κοινότητα ο Σύλλογος ? είμαστε πλέον εμπορικοί ?

Δεν αναφέρομαι στα μαγαζιά και στους ιδιοκτήτες .. τα μαγαζια, καλά κάνουν και υπάρχουν και προσπαθούν για το καλό τους, και δεν έχω τίποτα με αυτά. Η αναφορά μου δεν ήταν στην κοπή της πίττας προφανώς ...

----------


## dazyraby

Πρόταση

Κατασκευή φόρυμ στο http://www.awmn.net/aggelies/ με link στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρυμ του Συλλόγου κοινή βάση δεδομένων με του κεντρικού φόρυμ (ίδιους χρήστες).

Και παράλληλα οριοθέτηση της λειτουργίας των αγγελιών από τον Σύλλογο.Με παράλληλο μοντάρισμα από τους moderators.Αν θέλει ο Σύλλογος και για να μην είμαστε σκληροπυρηνικοί μπορούμε, να αφιερώσουμε εκεί μια σελίδα σχετικά με τα μαγαζία τις σελίδες τους και τα σχετικά στοιχεία ... χωρίς κατάλογους, και τα σχετικά. να προσφέρουμε και τις δύο λύσεις ... αυτό κρίνω εγώ σωστό .....

και εδώ τελειώνω το κατα άλλους ξέσπασμα μου σε αυτό το θέμα , ευχαριστώ που με διαβάσατε....


Φιλικά σε όλους 

Πανταζής

----------


## andreas

> Ποιος θα κόψει τι... ? Πως ? Ποιον Που ποτε?    
> 
> Το θέμα είναι να διαχειριστείς κάτι τέτοιο... αν θέλει να το modarei αυτός το σηκώνουμε και στην altec. 
> 
> Θα πάρουμε την μια ενότητα από εδώ να την πάμε σε άλλο forum...?  Φανταστικό πως δεν το σκέφτηκα.....  
> 
> ότι να ναι...


οχι. Δεν θελουμε να σηκωσουμε ουτε το leechers.awmn ουτε το aggelies.awmn σε μηχανηματα του συλλογου! Εχουμε και εμεις μηχανηματα.... Αν θελετε μπορειτε να φερετε τα μηχανηματα του συλλογου σε εμας (κανενα storage θα μας βολευε για αρχη)  ::   ::  
Τοσο απλα. Δεν θελουμε να το modaroyme, να το δημιουργησουμε θελουμε  ::

----------


## papashark

> Επιτρέπεις εσύ λοιπόν σας σύλλογος σε κάποιον μη εκλεγμένο, προφανώς μέλος του Συλλόγου (δεν το γνωρίζω) να κατασκευάσει-μοντάρει, έναν κομμάτι εν μέρη εμπορικό? καθώς έχει να κάνει με αγοραπωλησίες εντός του δικτύου.
> Μπορεί αυτό το παράλληλο forum όπως θα εξελιχθεί, πχ να βάλει δικές του διαφημίσεις ?
> Να βάλει συνδρομή αργότερα? υπό ποιο καθεστώς επιτρέπεις μια τέτοια ενέργεια?
> 
> Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει κάτι εμπορικό ?? παύει να είναι μια κοινότητα ο Σύλλογος ? είμαστε πλέον εμπορικοί ?


Ωπα.....

Αν οι αγγελείες είναι εμπορική υπηρεσία, τότε να κωπούν παντελώς, ασχέτος του ποιος τις σηκώνει/hostάρειi/modάρει

Αν όμως δεν είναι, τότε το κάθε μέλος του ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ, έχει δικαίωμα να σηκώσει ότι (μη εμπορική) υπηρεσία θέλει.

Υπόψιν ότι ο μόνος που μας έχει μπλέψει μέχρι σήμερα με εμπορικές υπηρεσίες, είναι ο ίδιο ο σύλλογος με το icall....


Οπότε λοιπόν, αυτά τα "επιτρέπεις", να τα ξεχάσεις. Αυτός ο συγκεντρωτισμός που καταλήγει σε έναν μικρό "φασισμό" που ότι υπηρεσία θέλει η άρχουσα τάξη των 50€ θα δημιουργείτε μόνο, είναι πράξη κοινότητας μεν αλλά όχι για την κοινότητα του δικτύου, αλλά για την περιορισμένη κοινότητα του συλλόγου....


Εγώ θα πρώτεινα οι παρικούντες στον σύλλογο να κοιταχτούν λίγο στον καθρέπτη και να ξανασκεφτούν λίγο που είναι τα όρια του συλλόγου και οι σχέσεις του με το δίκτυο....

----------


## dazyraby

> Αν οι αγγελείες είναι εμπορική υπηρεσία, τότε να κωπούν παντελώς, ασχέτος του ποιος τις σηκώνει/hostάρειi/modάρει



Δεν είναι ??? Πωλούνται ή αγοράζονται δεν έχει σχέση με λεφτά ???




> Υπόψιν ότι ο μόνος που μας έχει μπλέψει μέχρι σήμερα με εμπορικές υπηρεσίες, είναι ο ίδιο ο σύλλογος με το icall....
> 
> 
> Οπότε λοιπόν, αυτά τα "επιτρέπεις", να τα ξεχάσεις. Αυτός ο συγκεντρωτισμός που καταλήγει σε έναν μικρό "φασισμό" που ότι υπηρεσία θέλει η άρχουσα τάξη των 50€ θα δημιουργείτε μόνο, είναι πράξη κοινότητας μεν αλλά όχι για την κοινότητα του δικτύου, αλλά για την περιορισμένη κοινότητα του συλλόγου....


Στο Σύλλογο γράφτηκα πιστεύοντας ότι μας είναι ένα όργανο το οποίο δουλεύει για το δίκτυο.
Και σίγουρα απολαμβάνω, υπηρεσίες όπως το VPN σαν έξτρα της συνδρομής μου .. αλλά στο Σύλλογο θα γραφόμουν έτσι και αλλιώς !!!

Φασισμός δεν είναι όταν υπάρχει απαρτία .Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο είναι νομιμό.

Αν κάποιος θέλει μπορεί να εμπλακεί, δηλαδή να γραφτεί και να μετέχει στις αποφάσεις. Εγγραφείτε μετέχετε στα κοινά. Ψηφίστε ....700 ΒΒ και 200 μέλη είναι το αποτέλεσμα.Αυτοί αποφασίζουν για όλους. Θες συμμετοχή και όχι φασισμό ? Μπες στο σύστημα και πολέμα το από μέσα. Ετσί δεν λένε ?

----------


## nvak

> ... Εδώ ξανά λέω τίθεται θέμα. Πρώτον μη σωστής αντίδρασης .. τουλάχιστον μπορείς να παραδεχθείς σαν πρόεδρος ότι ενεργήσατε λάθος. Σίγουρα ήταν μια κακή κίνηση όπως φαίνεται και από τα γραφόμενα (και από τις σελίδες).
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο εγωισμός του να μην παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου, ακόμα και αν αυτά φέρνουν τόσες αντιρρήσεις από την πλειοψηφία μιας κοινότητας. Το θέμα είναι η κοινότητα. Επιτρέπεις εσύ λοιπόν σας σύλλογος σε κάποιον μη εκλεγμένο, προφανώς μέλος του Συλλόγου (δεν το γνωρίζω) να κατασκευάσει-μοντάρει, έναν κομμάτι εν μέρη εμπορικό? καθώς έχει να κάνει με αγοραπωλησίες εντός του δικτύου.
> Μπορεί αυτό το παράλληλο forum όπως θα εξελιχθεί, πχ να βάλει δικές του διαφημίσεις ?
> Να βάλει συνδρομή αργότερα? υπό ποιο καθεστώς επιτρέπεις μια τέτοια ενέργεια?
> 
> Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει κάτι εμπορικό ?? παύει να είναι μια κοινότητα ο Σύλλογος ? είμαστε πλέον εμπορικοί ?...


Πρώτον δεν είναι ενέργειες του ΔΣ αλλά απόφαση της ΓΣ. Έχει διαφορά. Απο όσο θυμάμαι το ΔΣ δεν ανακατεύτηκε καθόλου. Ούτε καν πρόταση πρός ψήφιση δεν κατέβασε.

Δεύτερον το Σωματείο δεν ελέγχει το δίκτυο, ούτε έχει τα εργαλεία να το κάνει. Απλά το υπηρετεί. Ως εκ τούτου δεν έχει εξουσία στο τί θα κάνει ο κάθε κόμβος. 
Αν κάποιοι ανεβάσουν εμπορικά site, το σωματείο δεν έχει τρόπο να τους το απαγορέψει. Οί μόνοι που μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι είναι οι κόμβοι που συνδέονται άμεσα με το επίμαχο site και όχι το σωματείο.

Τρίτον το μοντεράσιον των αγγελιών είχε καταργηθεί πρό πολλού, γιατί υπήρξε αφορμή πολλών αντιδράσεων. 
Σε περίπτωση που απαιτήσουμε να γίνει τώρα, βλέπω ότι το πιθανότερο είναι, να φύγουν τελείως οι αγγελίες απο το σωματείο, μιάς και κανένας δεν θέλει να μπλέξει ξανά με το μοντεράσιον τους.

----------


## NetTraptor

Crystal Clear ... Nvak
[Αρτέμης mode on] Η πρόταση κατέβηκε από τον Nickpangr [/Αρτέμης mode off] και ψηφίστηκε...  ::   ::   ::  Βαράτε τον...  ::

----------


## mojiro

εγώ λέω να ετοιμάσει ο Σύλλογος σε συνεργασία με τον Andrea (καρά-λολ) ένα Casino Site, να τζογάρουμε λιγάκι βρε παιδί μου  ::

----------


## dazyraby

> Πρώτον δεν είναι ενέργειες του ΔΣ αλλά απόφαση της ΓΣ. Έχει διαφορά. Απο όσο θυμάμαι το ΔΣ δεν ανακατεύτηκε καθόλου. Ούτε καν πρόταση πρός ψήφιση δεν κατέβασε.


και τι με αυτό ?

δηλαδή ? δεν σέβεται το ΔΣ τις αποφάσεις μια συνέλευσης?

Μια απόφαση πάρθηκε ... τώρα μένει το όργανο να κάνει αυτό που πρέπει !

όπως πρέπει !




> [Αρτέμης mode on] Η πρόταση κατέβηκε από τον Nickpangr [/Αρτέμης mode off] και ψηφίστηκε...


δεν είναι λίγο περιέργο αυτό ? μήπως τα έχετε βρεί εσεις οι δύο και είναι κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού, τα θέματα με τις μυνήσεις και τα σχετικά ???

----------


## NetTraptor

1. Ναι OK τώρα πάω να φτιάξω *εγώ* τις αγγελίες... μην κουνηθείς... πάω..  ::  
Και 2. Οι μηνύσεις έγιναν (ναι καλά) μεταξύ άλλων... 

Καλά που είσαι?... earth calling !!! Σταμάτα να γράφεις για να γράφεις...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αν οι αγγελείες είναι εμπορική υπηρεσία, τότε να κωπούν παντελώς, ασχέτος του ποιος τις σηκώνει/hostάρειi/modάρει
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι ??? Πωλούνται ή αγοράζονται δεν έχει σχέση με λεφτά ???
> 
> [quote:1dc0fosm]Υπόψιν ότι ο μόνος που μας έχει μπλέψει μέχρι σήμερα με εμπορικές υπηρεσίες, είναι ο ίδιο ο σύλλογος με το icall....
> 
> 
> Οπότε λοιπόν, αυτά τα "επιτρέπεις", να τα ξεχάσεις. Αυτός ο συγκεντρωτισμός που καταλήγει σε έναν μικρό "φασισμό" που ότι υπηρεσία θέλει η άρχουσα τάξη των 50€ θα δημιουργείτε μόνο, είναι πράξη κοινότητας μεν αλλά όχι για την κοινότητα του δικτύου, αλλά για την περιορισμένη κοινότητα του συλλόγου....


Στο Σύλλογο γράφτηκα πιστεύοντας ότι μας είναι ένα όργανο το οποίο δουλεύει για το δίκτυο.
Και σίγουρα απολαμβάνω, υπηρεσίες όπως το VPN σαν έξτρα της συνδρομής μου .. αλλά στο Σύλλογο θα γραφόμουν έτσι και αλλιώς !!!

Φασισμός δεν είναι όταν υπάρχει απαρτία .Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο είναι νομιμό.

Αν κάποιος θέλει μπορεί να εμπλακεί, δηλαδή να γραφτεί και να μετέχει στις αποφάσεις. Εγγραφείτε μετέχετε στα κοινά. Ψηφίστε ....700 ΒΒ και 200 μέλη είναι το αποτέλεσμα.Αυτοί αποφασίζουν για όλους. Θες συμμετοχή και όχι φασισμό ? Μπες στο σύστημα και πολέμα το από μέσα. Ετσί δεν λένε ?[/quote:1dc0fosm]

Αυτά που γράφεις είναι απλά τραγικά....

Οχι, οι μικρες αγγελίες δεν είναι εμπορικές πράξης. Οταν εγώ θα πουλήσω 2 cisco AP 350, μεταχειρισμένα που έχω βαρεθεί να τα βλέπω, δεν είναι εμπορική πράξη. Οταν όμως εισάγω 1000 cm9 για να τις πουλήσω σε μέλη του δίκτυου και να βγάλω χαρτζιλίκι, ναι είναι εμπορική πράξη.

Οπότε με λίγα λόγια, οι αγγελίες του awmn αν ήταν αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είναι, δεν ήταν εμπορικές πράξεις, οπότε δεν ήταν και εμπορική η υπηρεσία γενικότερα, το πως είχαν καταντήσει με την ανοχή και συνοχή των περισσοτέρων είναι κάτι που μας έφερε σε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.

Φασισμός δεν είναι άμα υπάρχει απαρτία ?

Πας καλά ?

Να ψηφίσουμε να σε κόψουμε από το δίκτυο, θα έχουμε απαρτία στην λήψη απόφασης, θα την λάβουμε κιόλας με πλειοψηφία..... Και βέβαια δεν θα έχουμε καν κάποιο λόγο που θα σε κόψουμε, απλά μυρίζαν τα πόδια σου !  ::  

Δηλαδή πρέπει να αναγκαστουν οι υπόλοιπο 500 να γραφτούν σε κάτι που δεν τους εκφράζει, για να αποκτήσουν ίσα δικαιώματα στην λήψη αποφάσεων ? Μόνο και μόνο η διατύπωση αυτών που γράφεις, δείχνει έλλειψη δημοκρατίας, ισότητας αλλά και σεβασμού.

Αν οι διοικούντες τον σύλλογο ήταν σοβαροί και μάγκες, θα κοίταγαν πως θα μετείχε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο και κυρίως τα ΒΒς στην λήψη αποφάσεων και δεν κράταγαν την λήψη αποφάσεων σε συγκεντρώσεις των 100 ατόμων, όπου αποφάσεις πέρνονται πολλές φορές χωρίς να υπάρχει ώριμη σκέψη (βλέπε τι έγινε στο θέμα των αγγελειών).

Να κάνετε δικό σας δίκτυο dazyraby, όπου θα συνδέονται μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου, και όποιος δεν ανανεώνει την συνδρομή του θα τον κόβετε. Για την ώρα ο σύλλογος έχει δικαίωμα να πέρνει αποφάσεις μόνο για ότι του ανήκει, δηλαδή τον κόμβο του και τις υπηρεσίες που hostάρει (παρότι τα έχει κάνει επανηλημένως σκ@τ@ στο φόρουμ), και αυτό υπό την αίρεση ότι ο σύλλογος είναι ανεξάρτητος από το δίκτυο, και όχι όπως κάποιοι το βλέπαμε στο παρελθόν (σύλλογος=εργαλείο του δικτύου).


Και επειδή η κουβέντα έχει παρεκτραπεί, αν θέλετε τα μέλη του συλλόγου να κάνετε κριτική στο ΔΣ για το ότι δεν έχει φτιάξει ή δεν έχει φροντίσει κάποιος να φτιάξει το νέο site/φόρουμ/whatever αγγελειών, τότε να πάτε να κάνετε τα παράπονα σας στην ενότητα του συλλόγου, γι' αυτό φτιάχτεικε άλλωστε...

Οι υπόλοιποι, στην για μένα λανθασμένη απόφαση της ΓΣ να καταργήσει παντελώς τις αγγελίες ("πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι"), την λύση την έδωσε ο Αντρέας....

*www.aggelies.awmn - aggelies.skila.gr*

----------


## acoul

> Μια απόφαση πάρθηκε ... τώρα μένει το όργανο να κάνει αυτό που πρέπει !
> 
> όπως πρέπει !


και άμα δεν το κάνει; θα του κάνουμε μήνυση;  ::  ο σύλλογος δεν είναι εταιρία, δηλαδή το Δ.Σ. --> ατάλαντο, άκεφο, παρεΐστικο μπορεί να είναι, δεν λέω ότι είναι, αλλά αν δεν κάνει δουλειά τι θα κάνουμε, θα το απολύσουμε; να το δούμε και αυτό ... !!

----------


## badge

Ας μου επιτραπεί να πω κι εγώ την άποψή μου, αφού έφαγα το σχετικό 20λεπτο να διαβάσω όλο το thread.



> Οταν εγώ θα πουλήσω 2 cisco AP 350, μεταχειρισμένα που έχω βαρεθεί να τα βλέπω, δεν είναι εμπορική πράξη. Οταν όμως εισάγω 1000 cm9 για να τις πουλήσω σε μέλη του δίκτυου και να βγάλω χαρτζιλίκι, ναι είναι εμπορική πράξη.


Και ποιος είναι αυτός που θα τραβήξει τη διαχωριστική γραμμή; Ποιος θα πει ότι οι 1000 CM9 θεωρούνται παραεμπόριο ενώ οι 999 είναι δείγμα υγιούς χρήσης; Κι αν ένας χρήστης δείξει κάποιον άλλο που έχει φέρει 998, δε θα μπορεί μετά να πει _"Σιγά μωρέ, πως κάνετε έτσι για 2 CM9;"_.

Για να μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, οι Αγγελίες ήταν πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα έτσι όπως είχε φτάσει να γίνεται. Ήμουνα ο πρώτος που σήκωσε και τα δύο χέρια στην κατάργησή τους, και πανηγύρισα έξαλλα την απόφαση της ΓΣ (όσοι ήταν τριγύρω με είδαν). Και το θέμα για μένα ΔΕΝ ήταν το ότι γινόταν παραεμπόριο. Το θέμα ήταν ότι αποτελούσε σοβαρό σημείο προστριβής μεταξύ των χρηστών. Ο οποιοσδήποτε δεν είχε ξυπνήσει από τη σωστή μεριά του κρεβατιού, δεν είχε πιεί καφέ, είχε πάσας φύσης πρόβλημα, το μόνο που είχε να κάνει για να του πάει καλά η μέρα ήταν να μπει στην ενότητα και να αρχίσει :_

- Φιλαράκο, στα μαγαζιά έχει τόσο, εσύ γιατί ζητάς τόσα;
- Τιμολόγιο αποδειξούλα υπάρχει; ΦΠΑ θα κοπεί;
- Ξέρεις πόσα post έχεις στις Μικρές Αγγελίες;_

.... και άλλα πανέμορφα, και στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων μπορεί και να είχαν δίκιο.

Και να οι καυγάδες. Και να τα split lock delete purge. Και ποιοι φταίγανε ως συνήθως για όλη την κατάσταση; Οι άχρηστοι οι mods που δεν ξέρανε να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, και δε μπορούσαν να χωρίσουν δυο βοδιών άχυρο. Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν είναι έτσι. Και δεν είναι έτσι για τον λόγο που έγραψα ανωτέρω. Ο mod δεν αποτελεί τη φυσική υλοποίηση της τσιμπίδας του νόμου. Δε μπορεί να ερμηνεύει τη νομοθεσία κατά γράμμα, ούτε μπορείς να τον φωνάξεις να σου πει αν ο άλλος είναι παραέμπορος ή αθώος χρήστης, και αν κόβει αποδείξεις ή όχι.

Κι αν θέλετε παράδειγμα Αγγελιών, μπορείτε πολύ άνετα να επισκεφτείτε το http://www.retromaniax.gr, του οποίου τυγχάνω τακτικός θαμώνας. Θέλετε να δείτε τους κανόνες; http://www.retromaniax.gr/vb/showthread.php?t=3786 και από όσο ξέρω τηρούνται αυστηρότατα.




> Η συνεννοηση, οι τυχον αποριες και η ολη εξελιξη της Αγγελιας θα γινεται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ με pms - εκτος αν ο πωλητης εχει δωσει καποιο τηλεφωνο.
> Με αλλα λογια το thread της Αγγελιας εκτος του αρχικου post θα ειναι ΚΕΝΟ.
> Σχολια οποιουδηποτε ειδους, σχετικα ή ασχετα με την αγγελια δεν επιτρεπονται.
> Η τιμη πωλησης ειναι υποχρεωτικη και ως εκτουτου οι Δημοπρασιες απαγορευονται.
> Υποχρεωση του δημιουργου της Αγγελιας ειναι και να ενημερωνει οτι η αγγελια ολοκληρωθηκε - ωστε να κλειδωθει.
> Επισης μιας και οι Αγγελιες απευθυνονται απο χρηστες σε χρηστες - θα πρεπει να υπαρχει μια "λογικη" ροη posts απο πλευρας των πωλητων. Δεν θα μεταφερθει εδω κανενα "μαγαζι" και απο κανεναν.


Εκεί βέβαια, οι mods δεν ψηφίζονται. Εκεί αν τυχόν δεν έχεις βγάλει τα παπούτσια προτού μπεις ή κάνεις το παραμικρό, ο Aeon_Flux ή ο telamonas.stokos θα σου δείξουν ευγενικότατα ομολογουμένως την έξοδο. Και δεν θα δώσουν λογαριασμό σε κανέναν και πουθενά. Και είναι στη διακριτική τους ευχέρεια να ερμηνεύσουν τους ανωτέρω κανόνες, και να επιβάλλουν την άποψή τους ετσιθελικά. Το καθεστώς είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάπου εδώ θα αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τα background ηχητικά _"Φασισμός"_ _"Αναρχία"_ και τα άλλα τα σχετικά. ΟΚ, πάω πάσο.

ΥΓ. Η τελευταία παράγραφος έχει μπει επίτηδες εκεί για να μην ακουστούν φωνές του στυλ _"Ωραία! Να επαναφέρουμε τις Αγγελίες με ένα τέτοιο καθεστώς!"_.

----------


## nikpanGR

badge +++++++++++++++++++++++++
Tόσο απλά...

----------


## vmanolis

> Το θέμα ήταν ότι αποτελούσε σοβαρό σημείο προστριβής μεταξύ των χρηστών. Ο οποιοσδήποτε δεν είχε ξυπνήσει από τη σωστή μεριά του κρεβατιού, δεν είχε πιεί καφέ, είχε πάσας φύσης πρόβλημα, το μόνο που είχε να κάνει για να του πάει καλά η μέρα ήταν να μπει στην ενότητα και να αρχίσει :_
> 
> - Φιλαράκο, στα μαγαζιά έχει τόσο, εσύ γιατί ζητάς τόσα;
> - Τιμολόγιο αποδειξούλα υπάρχει; ΦΠΑ θα κοπεί;
> - Ξέρεις πόσα post έχεις στις Μικρές Αγγελίες;_


Όντως έτσι γινόταν...  ::  
Λύση καμία δεν ακούστηκε για αυτό το πρόβλημα πάντως.  ::  




> Η συνεννοηση, οι τυχον αποριες και η ολη εξελιξη της Αγγελιας θα γινεται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ με pms - εκτος αν ο πωλητης εχει δωσει καποιο τηλεφωνο.
> Με αλλα λογια το thread της Αγγελιας εκτος του αρχικου post θα ειναι ΚΕΝΟ.
> Σχολια οποιουδηποτε ειδους, σχετικα ή ασχετα με την αγγελια δεν επιτρεπονται.
> Η τιμη πωλησης ειναι υποχρεωτικη και ως εκτουτου οι Δημοπρασιες απαγορευονται.
> Υποχρεωση του δημιουργου της Αγγελιας ειναι και να ενημερωνει οτι η αγγελια ολοκληρωθηκε - ωστε να κλειδωθει.
> Επισης μιας και οι Αγγελιες απευθυνονται απο χρηστες σε χρηστες - θα πρεπει να υπαρχει μια "λογικη" ροη posts απο πλευρας των πωλητων. Δεν θα μεταφερθει εδω κανενα "μαγαζι" και απο κανεναν.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Η τελευταία παράγραφος έχει μπει επίτηδες εκεί για να μην ακουστούν φωνές του στυλ "Ωραία! Να επαναφέρουμε τις Αγγελίες με ένα τέτοιο καθεστώς!".


 Γιατί άραγε αυτή η περίπτωση δεν συζητήθηκε στην Γ.Σ. σαν πρόληψη πριν το "κόψιμο" των Αγγελιών;  ::  
Δεν το σκέφτηκε κανείς ή απλά είχε σιωπηλά προαποφασιστεί να κοπεί και έψαχναν κάποιοι μια αφορμή;  ::  
Είπαμε ότι η πρόληψη (κοινώς η λήψη μέτρων) είναι καλύτερη από την θεραπεία (βλέπε κλείσιμο της ενότητας).  ::  
Φασισμός πάντως έμεσα είναι και το "πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι" χωρίς να αναζητηθούν λύσεις.  ::

----------


## pkent79

Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω περι φασισμού και βλακείες.

Αν σας φιλοξενώ στο σπίτι μου, μου κάνετε ζημιές (με βρίζετε, κάνετε παράνομο εμπόριο κλπ) και κάποια στιγμή σας βγάλω έξω, είναι φασισμός ή αναμενόμενο γεγονός;
Όταν είσαι υπεύθυνος για τη φασαρία μη ζητάς μετά και τα ρέστα γιατί σε πέταξαν έξω.
Υποχρεωμένος δεν είμαι να σου προσφέρω στέγη, δεν είμαι το μόνο σπίτι στον κόσμο, ούτε ελέγχω ή μου ανήκουν τα άλλα σπίτια.
Αν θες μπορείς να μείνεις αλλού.
Και το να λες οτι είμαι το κέντρο του κόσμου επειδή δεν γνώρισες άλλο σπίτι, αυτό είναι λάθος.

----------


## DragonFighter

Για να μην ανακυκλώνω τα ίδια πράγματα, θα πω ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το τελευταίο post του vmanolis

----------


## acoul

δεν βλέπω πολύ κίνηση στο θρεντ και ανησυχώ !! Δεν πιστεύω να ξεχαστεί μετά από λίγο καιρό το όλο θέμα γιατί είναι σοβαρό !! 

μήπως τελικά ήρθε η ώρα να φτιαχτεί ένας αντισυλλογικός σύλλογος που θα προστατεύει και θα προασπίζει τα δικαιώματα και κεκτημένα των αντισυλλογικών; μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να οργανωθούν οι ανοργάνωτοι; δεν βρίσκω και τον jason, πάλι για ψάρεμα πρέπει να έχει κατέβει ... !!

επίσης, με το αίτημα φρη πίτσα έχει γίνει τίποτα;

----------


## vmanolis

> Όταν *είσαι υπεύθυνος για τη φασαρία* μη ζητάς μετά και τα ρέστα γιατί *σε πέταξαν έξω*.


*Συμφωνώ* υπό μία προϋπόθεση: Ότι έχει προηγηθεί ενημέρωση-προειδοποίηση και δεν με πετάς στο ξαφνικό-απροειδοποίητο, ούτε παίρνει η μπάλα όλους τους ενοίκους (αν υποτεθεί ότι μιλάμε π.χ. για μία πολυκατοικία).  ::  
Δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις αναφέρει δηλαδή ότι σε ενοχλεί η φασαρία και να έρθεις έτσι "στην ψύχρα" να μου πεις "ξεκουμπήσου". Ούτε αν υποτεθεί ότι βάζω δυνατά την μουσική να κατεβάσεις τον γενικό όλης της πολυκατοικίας. Οι υπόλοιποι σε τι φταίνε;  ::  
Δεν μπορεί να μην ήρθες ποτέ να πεις να μην κάνω φασαρία και ξαφνικά να στέλνεις "εξώδικο". (βλέπε... Κούγια)  ::  

*Αυτό λέμε*. Δεν προηγήθηκε καμία προειδοποίηση και δεν πάρθηκε κανένα μέτρο, ειδικά προς αυτούς που έκαναν κάτι μεμπτό (βλέπε κάποιους των οποίων στα 5 posts τα 4 ήταν για πώληση υλικών).  ::  
Όπως όταν κάποιος λέει πράγματα που θίγουν άτομα, του γινόταν προειδοποίηση και αν δεν συμορφωνόταν έτρωγε ban, έτσι να γινόταν και για αυτούς που "το παράκαναν" και χρησιμοποιούσαν την ενότητα των Αγγελιών για εμπόριο χωρίς την παραμικρή άλλη προσφορά-παρουσία στο ΑΜΔΑ.  ::  

Αν νομίζει ότι γίνεται κάτι το οποίο δεν θα έπρεπε, ας κλείσει και όλο το forum ο Σύλλογος αφού "του ανήκει".
*Αλλά* : Να ενημερώσει αρχικά αυτούς που ευθύνονται, να πάρει κάποια μέτρα και όχι να τους πάρει όλους η μπάλα.
Θέλει πολύ σοφία;

----------


## pkent79

Νομίζω οτι το όλο κλίμα πριν την απόφαση ήταν ξεκάθαρο για το τι θα γινόταν.
Δεν χρειάζεται μαντικές ικανότητες.

----------


## badge

> *Αλλά :* Να ενημερώσει αρχικά αυτούς που ευθύνονται, να πάρει κάποια μέτρα και όχι να τους πάρει όλους η μπάλα.
> Θέλει πολύ σοφία;


viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36628
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=36480
viewtopic.php?f=55&t=35522
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30247
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=36428
viewtopic.php?f=55&t=21074
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35088
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11429
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12212

Να συνεχίσω ή φτάνουν; Απλά θέλω να αποδείξω ότι το θέμα ήταν στην επιφάνεια εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό, γράφονταν από 5 έως και 10 σελίδες κάθε φορά που ήταν υπό συζήτηση, ήταν θέμα καυγά και στην ημερήσια διάταξη για μήνες και χρόνια και ζαμάνια. Τώρα, κάποιοι οι οποίοι δεν σχολίαζαν σε όλα τα ανωτέρω threads, είχαν την πεποίθηση και την ελπίδα ότι η κατάσταση θα διαιωνιστεί και δε θα αλλάξει ποτέ.

Well, guess what, they were wrong  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> *Αλλά :* Να ενημερώσει αρχικά αυτούς που ευθύνονται, να πάρει κάποια μέτρα και όχι να τους πάρει όλους η μπάλα.
> Θέλει πολύ σοφία;
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36628
> . . . . .
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12212
> ...


Αναφέρθηκε σε διάφορα post το θέμα (όπως και τόσα άλλα). Το καταλάβαμε αυτό.
Και τι μέτρα (τελικά) πάρθηκαν για να ελλατωθεί ή/και να παύσει το πρόβλημα;  ::  
Απλά... "*το θέμα ήταν στην επιφάνεια εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό*" (όπως ανέφερες πιο πάνω).  ::  
Προφανώς όπως ειπώθηκε πολύ παραστατικά προηγουμένως από τον συνAWMNίτη pkent79, "Νομίζω οτι το όλο κλίμα πριν την απόφαση ήταν ξεκάθαρο για το τι θα γινόταν."
Δηλαδή απλά στην Γ.Σ. οι παρόντες συμφώνησαν στο μέτρο του κλειδώματος της ενότητας.  ::  
Για να δοθεί ban σε κάποιον που έθιξε κάποιο άτομο, γίνεται με την μία. Για να ληφθεί απόφαση στο θέμα των Αγγελιών, δεν γίνεται τίποτα *για μήνες και χρόνια και ζαμάνια* (όπως επίσης ανέφερες πιο πάνω), μέχρι που "φτάνει ο κόμπος στο χτένι" και διαφαίνεται σαν μόνη "εδώ και τώρα" λύση το κλείδωμα της ενότητας.
Από την μία δηλαδή απραξία μακράς διαρκείας και από την άλλη εδώ και τώρα λύση. Εξαίσια...  ::  


Υ.Γ. : Δεν έχω προφανώς κάτι μαζί σου, ούτε με οποιονδήποτε εδώ μέσα. Όλοι θέλουμε το καλύτερο.

----------


## acoul

Μάνο σταμάτα να απαιτείς και ξεκίνα να προσφέρεις --> κάνε ένα workshop για το πως θα πρέπει να παίρνονται οι όποιες αποφάσεις !! <-- και μετά ετοιμάσου να ακούσεις τα κάλαντα !! 

χόμπι κάνουμε, το όλο εγχείρημα είναι βασισμένο σε best effort και ο κάθε ένας ότι έχει διάθεση και κέφι να προσφέρει το προσφέρει με τον τρόπο του. κριτική και ροκάνισμα σε αυτή την εθελοντική και ελεύθερη προσφορά θυμίζει τις όρνιθες του Αριστοφάνη και χαλάει το κέφι και την διάθεση των λιγοστών --> είδος προς εξαφάνιση <-- που προσφέρουν σε αυτή τη παιδική χαρά !!

ο σύλλογος δεν είναι μαγαζί ούτε Telco/ISP να ζητάμε πίσω τα λεφτά που δεν έχουμε δώσει στην τελική. λέμε σεμνά ευχαριστώ στα όσα ελεύθερα και εγκάρδια μας προσφέρει. θα έλεγα τέλος αλλά είμαστε ατελείωτοι !! 

αν θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε το AWMN μετέχουμε, στηρίζουμε και σεβόμαστε τις αποφάσεις του συλλόγου που με ομαδικό πνεύμα και δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες μπορεί και υλοποιεί πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω από ότι άναρχα όλοι εμείς. Το να πετάμε πέτρες και κεφτεδάκια εκ του ασφαλούς από την κερκίδα είναι ένα κουσούρι, όπως και το ρουσφέτι, που μας έχει μείνει κατάλοιπο από την συμβίωσή μας με την ανατολίτικη κουλτούρα !!

και επειδή ο υπερρεαλισμός ποτέ δεν έβλαψε, το παρακάτω RoofTop τραγουδάκι αφιερωμένο για όλα τα ταρατσόπαιδα !! <-- η χαρά και ο ρυθμός είναι το μυστικό συστατικό της καλής ζωής !!

----------


## vmanolis

> Μάνο σταμάτα να απαιτείς και ξεκίνα να προσφέρεις --> *κάνε ένα workshop για το πως θα πρέπει να παίρνονται οι όποιες αποφάσεις !!* <-- και μετά ετοιμάσου να ακούσεις τα κάλαντα !!


Αλέξανδρε καλημέρα σου. Σιγά μην κάνουμε και workshop με τίτλο "Πως να μιλάτε ευπρεπώς στο forum".
Τα ευκόλως εννούμενα (λέμε) παραλείποντε. Δεν απαιτούν άλλωστε γνώσεις ή εμπειρία, ούτε τεχνική κατάρτιση.  ::  




> *χόμπι κάνουμε*, το όλο εγχείρημα είναι βασισμένο σε best effort και ο κάθε ένας ότι έχει διάθεση και κέφι να προσφέρει το προσφέρει με τον τρόπο του. *κριτική και ροκάνισμα σε αυτή την εθελοντική και ελεύθερη προσφορά* θυμίζει τις όρνιθες του Αριστοφάνη και χαλάει το κέφι και την διάθεση των λιγοστών --> είδος προς εξαφάνιση <-- που προσφέρουν σε αυτή τη παιδική χαρά !!


Συμφωνώ ξεκάθαρα ότι κάνουμε χόμπυ. Αυτό όμως το "ροκάνισμα της εθελοντικής και ελεύθερης προσφοράς" μήπως σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει ο Σύλλογος ο οποίος μας εκπροσωπεί να σέβεται και αυτός με την σειρά του ότι όλοι όσοι ανήκουν στο δίκτυό μας επίσης κάνουν "εθελοντική και ελεύθερη προσφορά" ;  ::  





> ο σύλλογος δεν είναι μαγαζί ούτε Telco/ISP να ζητάμε πίσω τα λεφτά που δεν έχουμε δώσει στην τελική. λέμε σεμνά ευχαριστώ στα όσα ελεύθερα και εγκάρδια μας προσφέρει. θα έλεγα τέλος αλλά είμαστε ατελείωτοι !!


Συμφωνώ και με αυτό υπό την προϋπόθεση να ισχύει και αντίστροφα, δηλαδή (ξαναλέω) ο Σύλλογος ο οποίος μας εκπροσωπεί να σέβεται και αυτός με την σειρά του ότι όλοι όσοι ανήκουν στο δίκτυό μας επίσης κάνουν "εθελοντική και ελεύθερη προσφορά". Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι Σύλλογος είναι κάποια άτομα από εμάς τους ίδιους. Οπότε είναι ειρωνία να μην σεβόμαστε εαυτούς.  ::  





> αν θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε το AWMN μετέχουμε, στηρίζουμε και σεβόμαστε τις αποφάσεις του συλλόγου που με ομαδικό πνεύμα και δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες μπορεί και υλοποιεί πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω από ότι άναρχα όλοι εμείς. Το να πετάμε πέτρες και κεφτεδάκια εκ του ασφαλούς από την κερκίδα είναι ένα κουσούρι, όπως και το ρουσφέτι, που μας έχει μείνει κατάλοιπο από την συμβίωσή μας με την ανατολίτικη κουλτούρα !!
> και επειδή ο υπερρεαλισμός ποτέ δεν έβλαψε, το παρακάτω RoofTop τραγουδάκι αφιερωμένο για όλα τα ταρατσόπαιδα !! <-- η χαρά και ο ρυθμός είναι το μυστικό συστατικό της καλής ζωής !!


Ας ελπίσουμε ο ύψιστος λοιπόν να δίνει φώτιση στους όποιους λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

επιστροφή με αυστηρούς περιορισμούς....ξέρεις εσύ.ΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ μιλάω που τα συζητάγαμε...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> επιστροφή με αυστηρούς περιορισμούς....


+ + + + +

Μην ξεχνάμε και το 89 % (ως τώρα) που τάσοντε υπέρ της λειτουργίας των Αγγελιών.  ::  
Λογικά η επαναλειτουργία τους με αυστηρότητα επιβάλεται.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> επιστροφή με αυστηρούς περιορισμούς....
> 
> 
> + + + + +
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε και το 89 % (ως τώρα) που τάσοντε υπέρ της λειτουργίας των Αγγελιών.  
> Λογικά η επαναλειτουργία τους με αυστηρότητα επιβάλεται.


68% ,89 είναι τα άτομα..

----------


## gRooV

Αφού κανείς δεν σας ρώτησε όταν αγοράστηκαν οι servers, όταν μεταφέρθηκε το hosting, όταν μπήκε το banner, όταν κλείδωσαν τις ομαδικές, όταν απαγόρευσαν τις υπογραφές σε κάποια μέλη, όταν τώρα κλείδωσαν τις αγγελίες, όταν σε λίγο καιρό αλλάξουμε routing πρωτόκολλο, απορώ γιατί γεμίζετε τόσες σελίδες με γκρίνια. Αφού κατά βάθος το μόνο που σας ενδιάφερει είναι να παίζει το vpn σας, όλοι οι άλλοι να....  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... απορώ γιατί γεμίζετε τόσες σελίδες με γκρίνια.


γιατί η κλάψα είναι ζάμπα !! τα έργα έχουν κόστος  ::  από τη μια λέμε ότι ο σύλλογος δεν μπορεί να εκφράζει και εκπροσωπεί το AWMN στο σύνολό του, αλλά από την άλλη ότι πρέπει να αφουγκράζεται και να υπηρετεί την άναρχη διάθεση του AWMN και το ερώτημα που προκύπτει: 



> τι είναι το AWMN; μην είναι οι κάμποι, τα βουνά; τα δάση; ο αέρας; ...


μέχρι στιγμής πάντως ο σύλλογος αφουγκράζεται και ευθυγραμμίζεται πλήρως με την γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας που μπαίνει στον κόπο να ασχολείται και να μετέχει ενεργά με τα του συλλόγου !!

τελικά οι αντισυλλογικοί έχουν κάποιο δικό τους φόρουμ; αυτό το news.awmn.gr θα ξανανοίξει ποτέ να βλέπουμε και πάλι την άλλη όψη του νομίσματος  ::  επίσης καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξουν και τα ακόλουθα:

http://www.gossip.awmn
http://www.rumors.awmn

----------


## mojiro

Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα...

----------


## nmout

και τωρα που η πλειοψηφια θελει αγγελιες, τι θα γινει;
οτι εγινε και με τα 3 εκατομυρια υπογραφων για το θρησκευμα στις ταυτοτητες;

----------


## Wiz

> και τωρα που η πλειοψηφια θελει αγγελιες, τι θα γινει;
> οτι εγινε και με τα 3 εκατομυρια υπογραφων για το θρησκευμα στις ταυτοτητες;


εγώ λέω να πάμε την υπόθεση στο CAS.

----------


## fotis

Εγώ πάντως νόμιζα οτι έφταιγε η νηστεία... τελικά ούτε το αρνάκι έκανε το θαύμα του ...  ::  

Ότι και να λέμε το δίκιο είναι με του συλλόγου αφού αυτός συντηρεί το forum και είναι το θεσμικά κατοχυρομένο όργανο να παίρνει αποφάσεις για τη κοινότητα και οτι αυτό συννεπάγεται. Όλοι εμείς που δεν συμμετέχουμε "ενεργά" μάλλον μόνο ατομικά μπορούμε να δρούμε, φωνάζοντας για τις απόψεις μας μπας και πείσουμε κάποιο "ενεργό" μέλος. Όμως ακόμα και υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες οποιαδήποτε πολιτισμένη ομάδα θα είχε δώσει μια εξήγηση στους υπολοίπους, ενεργούς και ανενεργούς , μαυρους και λευκούς, φτωχούς και πλούσιους ... ποιοί ήταν οι λόγοι που έγινε ο συγκεκριμμένος αποκλεισμός.

Για μένα, μετα απο ώρες διαβάσματος του τοπικ αυτού δεν έχει δωθεί ακόμα ικανοποιητική εξήγηση. To ότι έγινε το forum μπάχαλο δεν μου κάθετε και δεν πρόκειτε να πείσει κανέναν. Δώστε μου κάποιος το πραγματικό λόγο , που ίσως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω (ανέλυσα το τεχνικό του θέματος για λύση με επιλεκτική εμφάνισης των αγγελιών σε προηγούμενο post), και θα γίνω full extra fanatic με την απόφαση του συλλόγου.

Ας μην υποτιμούμε το 69% που ψηφίζει τις αγγελίες γιατί μάλλον για το καλό του forum το κάνει και όχι για να αγοραπωλήσει την επόμενη cm9 του.

----------


## acoul

> Για μένα, μετα απο ώρες διαβάσματος του τοπικ αυτού δεν έχει δωθεί ακόμα ικανοποιητική εξήγηση. To ότι έγινε το forum μπάχαλο δεν μου κάθετε και δεν πρόκειτε να πείσει κανέναν. Δώστε μου κάποιος το πραγματικό λόγο , που ίσως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω (ανέλυσα το τεχνικό του θέματος για λύση με επιλεκτική εμφάνισης των αγγελιών σε προηγούμενο post), και θα γίνω full extra fanatic με την απόφαση του συλλόγου.
> 
> Ας μην υποτιμούμε το 69% που ψηφίζει τις αγγελίες γιατί μάλλον για το καλό του forum το κάνει και όχι για να αγοραπωλήσει την επόμενη cm9 του.


ο σύλλογος είναι υπόλογος μόνο στα μέλη του, τα μέλη έδωσαν ρητή εντολή, το θέμα έληξε. δεν αρέσει στο 69% του λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ ?? ας μετέχει τότε ενεργά και δημοκρατικά στις αποφάσεις, χρέος όλων όσων θέλουν να έχουν αξιώσεις και φωνή στις εξελίξεις και δρόμενα από το κάθε τι συλλογικό. 

αν βάλω μια ψηφοφορία, να καταργηθούν οι φόροι και πιάσει 99% θα πρέπει η πολιτεία να υλοποιήσει το μέτρο; αρ γουη νατς άη γουόντερ; άη σέη κομιούνιτι !!

----------


## papashark

> ο σύλλογος είναι υπόλογος μόνο στα μέλη του, τα μέλη έδωσαν ρητή εντολή, το θέμα έληξε. δεν αρέσει στο 69% του λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ ?? ας μετέχει τότε ενεργά και δημοκρατικά στις αποφάσεις, χρέος όλων όσων θέλουν να έχουν αξιώσεις και φωνή στις εξελίξεις και δρόμενα από το κάθε τι συλλογικό.


Θα μπορούσες να απαντήσεις χωρίς να προσβάλεις τον κόσμο.

Ελεος με αυτή την Μ Α Λ Α Κ Ι Α του όποιος δεν είναι στον σύλλογο είναι "λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ"

Πότε επιτέλους θα μάθετε να ΣΕΒΕΣΤΕ όσους για τον οποιαδήποτε λόγο ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να γραφτούν στον σύλλογο ?

Ποιοί νομίζετε ότι είσαστε εσείς τελικά στον σύλλογο ? Τα 100-150-200 άτομα που ήσασταν πέρσυ τι προσέφεραν όλα αυτά στον σύλλογο και στο δίκτυο ? Η μήπως τελικά και εκεί το 80% είναι "λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ", και ένα 20% εργάζετε για κάτι ?

Αμάν με αυτή την ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ των "ενεργών και δημοκρατικών", δώστε δικαίωμα ψήφου και συμμετοχής στην λήψη αποφάσεων και στα μη μέλη του συλλόγου, αλλά μέλη του δικτύου, να έχουμε τότε ποιο αντιπροσωπευτικές αποφάσεις.







> αν βάλω μια ψηφοφορία, να καταργηθούν οι φόροι και πιάσει 99% θα πρέπει η πολιτεία να υλοποιήσει το μέτρο; αρ γουη νατς άη γουόντερ; άη σέη κομιούνιτι !!


Και τώρα τι εξυπνάδα μας είπες ?

Οτι όταν ψηφίζουν ο απλός λαός ψηφίζει με βάση το βραχυπρόθεσμο συμφέρον ακόμα και ας είναι ενάντια του μακροπρόθεσμου και συλλογικού καλού ? Ωραία, ας καταργήσουμε τις ψηφοφορίες. 

Εκτός αν θες να πεις ότι εμείς στο δίκτυο είμαστε ο λαουτζίκος, και τα μέλη του συλλόγου είναι η κυβέρνηση....



Ελεος ποια με τους διαχωρισμούς σας....

----------


## andreas

> ο σύλλογος είναι υπόλογος μόνο στα μέλη του, τα μέλη έδωσαν ρητή εντολή, το θέμα έληξε. δεν αρέσει στο 69% του λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ ?? ας μετέχει τότε ενεργά και δημοκρατικά στις αποφάσεις, χρέος όλων όσων θέλουν να έχουν αξιώσεις και φωνή στις εξελίξεις και δρόμενα από το κάθε τι συλλογικό. 
> 
> αν βάλω μια ψηφοφορία, να καταργηθούν οι φόροι και πιάσει 99% θα πρέπει η πολιτεία να υλοποιήσει το μέτρο; αρ γουη νατς άη γουόντερ; άη σέη κομιούνιτι !!


Εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειος!!


Εξαλλου οταν ο συλλογος παει και βγαινει στα περιοδικα λεει οτι εχει 4000 κομβους,οχι 150 μελη!Οποτε μαζεψου λιγουλακι!  ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε το πρόβλημα με το σύλλογο είναι οτι η συνεισφορά του είναι ελάχιστη στη όλη κοινότητα, δεν υπάρχει η οργάνωση, η διάθεση, το πνεύμα.. οπως θες πέστω να κάνει το κάτι παραπάνω και για αυτό δεν ασχολείται ούτε το 5% των μελών του awmn. Αισθησή μου είναι οτι καλό έχει γίνει εως σήμερα (υπο το πέπλο του συλλόγου) οφείλεται σε μεμονομμένα άτομα, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και σένα, και όχι σε συλλογική δράση. Αντί λοιπόν αντι να ασχολείστε με το ποια τοπικ θα κλειδώνουν, ποια είναι τα ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη, αν συμπληρώνεται επάρκεια στις ψηφοφορίες κλπ, καλό θα ήταν να αφοσιωθείται σε σπουδαιότερα θέματα ώστε και ουσία να υπάρχει αλλά και συλλογικό αποτέλεσμα, δημιουργώντας έτσι τις συνθήκες για ολοένα περισσότερους να αξίζει το κόπο να ασχοληθούν "ενεργότερα" κατα την δική σου πάντα έννοια. Για μένα, η κατάθεση απόψεων στο φορουμ είναι η μεγαλύτερη ενασχόληση που μπορούμε να αξιώνουμε απο κάποιον.

----------


## nmout

ποσοι εχουν καταστηματα πωλησεων ηλεκτρονικων απο αυτους που αποφασιζουν για το αν θα εχουμε αγγελιες?

----------


## NetTraptor

Και πάλι μόνο μια ψήφο έχει/είχε ... τι κρίμα που κάποιοι δεν έχουν ούτε μια  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ....


Τα λόγια σου φανερώνουν ότι θες ξενάγηση στον σύλλογο. Γιατί δεν περνάς αύριο να τα πούμε.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ο σύλλογος είναι υπόλογος μόνο στα μέλη του, τα μέλη έδωσαν ρητή εντολή, το θέμα έληξε. δεν αρέσει στο 69% του λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ ?? ας μετέχει τότε ενεργά και δημοκρατικά στις αποφάσεις, χρέος όλων όσων θέλουν να έχουν αξιώσεις και φωνή στις εξελίξεις και δρόμενα από το κάθε τι συλλογικό. 
> 
> αν βάλω μια ψηφοφορία, να καταργηθούν οι φόροι και πιάσει 99% θα πρέπει η πολιτεία να υλοποιήσει το μέτρο; αρ γουη νατς άη γουόντερ; άη σέη κομιούνιτι !!
> 
> 
> Εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειος!!
> 
> ...


+++++ Andreas

----------


## septic

ναι αλλα μονο οτι εξοπλισμος ειναι των χρηστων του awmn που δεν εχουμε καταστηματα και δεν εχουνε σκοπο το "ξεπουλημα/αδειασμα της αποθηκης" τους.

----------


## acoul

> ... η συνεισφορά του είναι ελάχιστη στη όλη κοινότητα, δεν υπάρχει η οργάνωση, η διάθεση, το πνεύμα.. οπως θες πέστω να κάνει το κάτι παραπάνω ...


εδώ βλέπω μια διάθεση αυτοκριτικής αφού σύλλογος είναι όσοι *ΔΕΝ* περιορίζονται στο να ασκούν απλά και μόνο κριτική αλλά καταθέτουν έργο με ενεργή συμμετοχή και στήριξη σε κάτι το συλλογικό !! 

σαν να λέμε: ας χτιστεί πρώτα το σπίτι και αν μου αρέσει θα μπω μέσα ... το ζήτημα είναι ότι κάποιος – κάποιοι πρέπει να το χτίσουν. αν θέλουμε να μετέχουμε στη διαμόρφωση του σπιτιού, δεν μας εμποδίζει κανείς, απλά πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί. το να ασκούμε όμως κριτική στα έργα από τα οποία με επιλογή μας απέχουμε είναι μάλλον αφελές.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειος!!
> 
> 
> Εξαλλου οταν ο συλλογος παει και βγαινει στα περιοδικα λεει οτι εχει 4000 κομβους,οχι 150 μελη!Οποτε μαζεψου λιγουλακι!  
> 
> 
> +++++ Andreas


το να διεκδικούμε και να έχουμε αξιώσεις από κάτι που δεν αναγνωρίζουμε και στηρίζουμε είναι μάλλον οξύμωρο.

----------


## mojiro

> το να διεκδικούμε και να έχουμε αξιώσεις από κάτι που δεν αναγνωρίζουμε και στηρίζουμε είναι μάλλον οξύμωρο.


κάνεις λάθος!

Ο κόσμος θέλει ένα Σύλλογο, αλλά όχι με τη μορφή που έχει τώρα. Σίγουρα όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέει... αλλά και όσοι είμαστε μέσα πρέπει να ακούμε τι λένε οι έξω και να πραγματοποιούμε τουλάχιστον ένα από αυτά. Αντίθετα κάνουμε πράματα που μας φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση.

Όσο αφορά το θέμα με τις αγγελίες και ότι τις έκοψε ο Σύλλογος επειδή έχει το μαχαίρι είναι ανώφελο να λέγεται μιας και δεν ήταν μόνο άτομα του Συλλόγου που δεν τις ήθελαν! Μάλιστα το θέμα ανοίχτηκε δύο φορές (νομίζω) από τον JollyRoger.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> το να διεκδικούμε και να έχουμε αξιώσεις από κάτι που δεν αναγνωρίζουμε και στηρίζουμε είναι μάλλον οξύμωρο.
> 
> 
> κάνεις λάθος!


όλοι θέλουμε το φαγητό στο πιάτο και μάλιστα καλομαγειρεμένο, αλλά κανείς δεν κάθεται να το μαγειρέψει !! για αυτό οι “μάγειροι” λιγοστοί και ανάρπαστοι !! όλοι προτιμούμε να τσιμπολογούμε γύρω από την πιατέλα ώσπου να αδειάσει και μετά στον επόμενο πλανήτη για μια από τα ίδια ... λεηλασία !!

τώρα αν οι μπάκΜπόνερς θα θέλαμε να στήσουμε ένα πιο ελεύθερο και άναρχο φόρουμ, αυτό φαντάζει σαν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός μεν αλλά όλα μπορούν να συμβούν σε αυτόν τον μαγευτικό τόπο !!

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ο σύλλογος είναι υπόλογος μόνο στα μέλη του, τα μέλη έδωσαν ρητή εντολή, το θέμα έληξε. δεν αρέσει στο 69% του λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ ?? ας μετέχει τότε ενεργά και δημοκρατικά στις αποφάσεις, χρέος όλων όσων θέλουν να έχουν αξιώσεις και φωνή στις εξελίξεις και δρόμενα από το κάθε τι συλλογικό.
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσες να απαντήσεις χωρίς να προσβάλεις τον κόσμο.
> 
> Ελεος με αυτή την Μ Α Λ Α Κ Ι Α του όποιος δεν είναι στον σύλλογο είναι "λιτς καναπέ - φραπέ - κερκίδα - ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι - θέλω - θέλω - θέλω κράουντ"
> 
> ...


συμφωνώ αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξουν πράγματα και από τις 2 πλευρές... και οι συλλογικοί πρέπει να βάλετε μυαλό (και γω μέσα) και να αλλάξετε πράγματα που δυσαρεστούν πολλούς και σεις πλέον οι απέξω πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι για να δουλέψει το ρημάδι χρειάζεται σχέδιο και οργάνωση...δεν μπορούμε να βγαίνουμε να φωνάζουμε για ότι μας καπνίσει....

----------


## acoul

> συμφωνώ αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξουν πράγματα και από τις 2 πλευρές... και οι συλλογικοί πρέπει να βάλετε μυαλό (και γω μέσα) και να αλλάξετε πράγματα που δυσαρεστούν πολλούς και σεις πλέον οι απέξω πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι για να δουλέψει το ρημάδι χρειάζεται σχέδιο και οργάνωση...δεν μπορούμε να βγαίνουμε να φωνάζουμε για ότι μας καπνίσει....


προτασούλες;

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> συμφωνώ αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξουν πράγματα και από τις 2 πλευρές... και οι συλλογικοί πρέπει να βάλετε μυαλό (και γω μέσα) και να αλλάξετε πράγματα που δυσαρεστούν πολλούς και σεις πλέον οι απέξω πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι για να δουλέψει το ρημάδι χρειάζεται σχέδιο και οργάνωση...δεν μπορούμε να βγαίνουμε να φωνάζουμε για ότι μας καπνίσει....
> 
> 
> προτασούλες;


Έχω μία: Από την στιγμή που η πλειοψηφία των μελών δεν είναι αργόσχολοι (βλέπε *έχουμε και δουλειές-οικογένειες*), να γίνονται αποδεκτές οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες μέσα από το forum μας. Εκτός και αν θεωρούμαστε κοινότητα αργόσχολων ή ανέργων. Προφανώς ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για χόμπυ, άρα *ενασχόληση στον όποιο ελεύθερο χρόνο*.  ::  
Επειδή δηλαδή π.χ. δεν ευκαιρώ (όπως και τόσοι άλλοι) να ανέβω στο γραφείο του Συλλόγου μας κάποια Τετάρτη, σημαίνει ότι αποφασίζουν (για εμένα και όσους είναι στην ίδια θέση) όσοι μπορούν και "τύχει" να πάνε εκεί;  ::  
Πρέπει δηλαδή να αφήνουμε δουλειές, οικογένειες και όποιες υποχρεώσεις για να ψηφίσουμε την *Χ* Τετάρτη;  ::  
Εδώ με χίλια ζόρια *ξεκλέβουμε λίγο χρόνο* από οικογένειες για εξορμήσεις σε ταράτσες δικές μας ή άλλων.  ::  
Αυτό είναι το μπράβο; Αυτό λέγεται ψηφοφορία κοινότητας για το ποιο είναι προτιμότερο για το παρόν και το μέλον της;  ::  
Μάλλον για διαγωνισμό του στυλ "όποιος έρθει κερδίζει" μου φαίνεται.  ::  
Άρα Σύλλογος και κατ' επέκταση δίκτυο και forum είναι όσοι "ευκαιρούν" να ανέβουν στο Σύνταγμα; 
Οι υπόλοιποι που δεν έχουν την ευκαιρία να ανέβουν εκεί; Δεν πρόσφεραν ούτε προσφέρουν; 
Αν δηλαδή ένας "νέοπας" εγγεγραμένο μέλος του Συλλόγου μένει εκεί κοντά και έχει άφθονο διαθέσιμο χρόνο, σημαίνει ότι θα υπολογιστεί η άποψή του, ενώ κάποιων άλλων πολύ "παλιότερους" και με ιστορία προσφοράς στο δίκτυό *μας*, τίποτα; 
Εκτός βέβαια και αν δεν θεωρείται *έγκυρη* η όποια ψηφοφορία λόγω... δολιοφθοράς ή αν δεν συμφέρει κάποιους αυτό.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> ...


Μανώλη το θέμα εχει γίνει λάστιχο....¨ολοι έχουν δίκιο ό καθένας από την μεριά του..έλα όμως που οι servers toy awmn έχουν καταντήσει servers του netraptora και του spirosco και κανά δυό άλλων και δεν έχει κανείς άλλος πρόσβαση σε αυτούς να φτιάξει οτιδήποτε,ουτε vmware ουτε κολοκύθια..όλα παραμύθι.....και κανείς δεν κανει τίποτε γι αυτό...γιατί λοιπόν να γίνω εγώ ο κακός?αρκετά δεν έχω γίνει?φτάνει νομίζω.......άστους στην ησιχία τους λοιπόν να παίζουν με ότι έχουν και μπορούν.....εμείς παίζουμε με καλύτερα πράγματα σ αυτή την ζωή.....δεν νομίζεις?  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Απλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μιλάμε για *το δίκτυό μας*, το δίκτυο των πολλών, όχι των "κοντινών" (υπό όποια έννοια).  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Καταρχάς αρχικά συμφωνώ με τον vmanoli, εγώ προσωπικά μου δόθηκε μία φορά η ευκαιρία να πάω στον σύλλογο και αυτό με τα κόπων και βασάνων.
Τι σημαίνει λοιπόν αυτό; 
Ο καθένας απο εδώ μέσα καταλαβαίνει πολύ καλά εάν Σύλλογος και κατ' επέκταση δίκτυο και forum είναι όσοι "ευκαιρούν" να ανέβουν στο Σύνταγμα, γιατί πραγματικά εάν είναι έτσι λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ.
Η προσφορά του καθενός στο δίκτυο ήδη έχει καταγραφεί. Δεν θα γράψω άλλα γιατί αυτή η κουβέντα ήδη με στενοχωρεί. Δυστηχώς σε όλα τα πράγματα υπάρχουν και οι δύο πλευρές του νομίσματος.

----------


## acoul

> Από την στιγμή που η πλειοψηφία των μελών δεν είναι αργόσχολοι (βλέπε *έχουμε και δουλειές-οικογένειες*), να γίνονται αποδεκτές οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες μέσα από το forum μας. Εκτός και αν θεωρούμαστε κοινότητα αργόσχολων ή ανέργων.


οι μη αργόσχολοι --> οι πολυάσχολοι δηλαδή ή πολυASSχολ που έλεγε και ένας φίλος, θα αποφασίζουν και οι "αργόσχολοι" θα τρέχουν και υλοποιούν ... μάλιστα σκεφτόμαστε να τους στέλνουμε και στο σπίτι για έξτρα δουλειές !! αυτό που μάθαμε σήμερα είναι ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν αργόσχολοι δεν θα υπήρχαν σύλλογοι και σωματεία!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
>  Από την στιγμή που η πλειοψηφία των μελών δεν είναι αργόσχολοι (βλέπε *έχουμε και δουλειές-οικογένειες*), να γίνονται αποδεκτές οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες μέσα από το forum μας. Εκτός και αν θεωρούμαστε κοινότητα αργόσχολων ή ανέργων.
> 
> 
> οι μη αργόσχολοι --> οι πολυάσχολοι δηλαδή ή πολυASSχολ που έλεγε και ένας φίλος, θα αποφασίζουν και οι "αργόσχολοι" θα υλοποιούν ... μάλιστα σκεφτόμαστε να τους στέλνουμε και στο σπίτι για έξτρα δουλειές !! αυτό που μάθαμε σήμερα είναι ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν αργόσχολοι δεν θα υπήρχαν σύλλογοι και σωματεία!


oxi φιλε δεν είναι ετσι όπως τα λές,δεν μπορείς να τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα.....είπαμε , αλλά όχι και ισοπέδωση.....Το άλλο άκρο...Μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει μόνο κατηφόρα η ανηφόρα? Ο ίσιος δρόμος?Δεν μας κάνει?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

1. ΓΣ κάνουμε μία φορά τον χρόνο.. Ε, δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό μια φορά τον χρόνο να συμμετέχει κανείς...
2. Οι ψηφοφορίες για να έχουν ισχύ πρέπει να είναι ονομαστικές. Και όχι μόνο ονομαστικές από πλευράς nicknames, γιατί αλλιώς μέσα σε μια νύχτα σου φτιάχνω 300 ψήφους και γυρίζω όποια ψηφοφορία χρειαστεί. Επώνυμα και δεχόμενοι και την ευθύνη των αποφάσεων. 
3. Πέρα από τις αποφάσεις στις γενικές συνελεύσεις στην ενότητα του συλλόγου (όπου όλοι έχουν 1 account και το όνομά τους στο βιβλίο μελών) έχουν υπάρξει κάμποσες ψηφοφορίες. Πρώτο παράδειγμα οι εκλογές για Moderators.

----------


## NetTraptor

Διευκρίνηση.... Στα μηχανήματα, κόμβους και/ή στο admin κομμάτι υπηρεσιών στο σύνολο τους ή και επιμέρους έχουν access οι παρακάτω.

Winner 
Cirrus 
Netsailor 
Spirosco 
Sokratisg
Nettraptor
Socrates
mojiro
Badge
ysam
Kyros
JB172
Igna
Neuro
Antonisk7

Είναι λίγοι παραπάνω από όσους αναφέρθηκαν (ίσως να μου ξεφεύγουν και μερικοί ακόμα... βλ nagios και άλλα μπιχλιμπίδια) και αξίζει να ξέρει ο κόσμος ποιοι είναι. Οι υπόλοιποι ή δεν εκλέχθηκαν η/και δεν είχαν κάτι σοβαρό να προσφέρουν η/και δεν ενδιαφέρονται, δεν ξερουν, δεν δεν δεν. 

Απαντώντας direct μιας και αναφέρθηκε το όνομα πολύτιμου AWMN συνεργάτη αλλά και εμού του ιδίου... Ταπεινά Νομίζω ότι εξοπλισμός σωματείου αξίας περίπου 10ΚEuro> Δεν είναι για dating sites, εμπεριέχουν πολύτιμο υλικό, δουλειά και εργατοώρες όλων των παραπάνω, θέλουν ευλάβεια και δεν είναι για πολλά παιχνίδια από εντελώς άπειρους, άστατους και κυκλοθυμικούς χρήστες.

----------


## vmanolis

> Ταπεινά Νομίζω ότι εξοπλισμός σωματείου αξίας περίπου 10ΚEuro> Δεν είναι για dating sites, εμπεριέχουν πολύτιμο υλικό, δουλειά και εργατοώρες όλων των παραπάνω, θέλουν ευλάβεια και δεν είναι για πολλά παιχνίδια από εντελώς άπειρους, άστατους και κυκλοθυμικούς χρήστες.


Εννοείται...
Δεν είπαμε να έρθουμε να παίζουμε παιχνίδια στα μηχανήματα του Συλλόγου μας. Δεν είμαστε τόσο κουτοί (δυστηχώς) ...  ::  
Για την διαχείρηση μιλάμε και κυρίως το "υπολογίσιμο" των μελών του δικτύου στο σύνολό του.  ::  

Όσο για τον Αλέξανδρο... ομολογώ ότι είναι ισοπεδωτικός.  ::  




> αυτό που μάθαμε σήμερα είναι ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν αργόσχολοι δεν θα υπήρχαν σύλλογοι και σωματεία!


Άρα όλοι που δεν είναι αργόσχολοι εδώ μέσα, δεν πρόσφεραν ούτε προσφέρουν...  ::  
Μάλιστα. Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Αλήθεια: Τελικά, η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αααα και μην το ξεχάσω μιας και αυτό το thread είναι καλό για διαφήμιση...  ::  Το εχω πει πολλές φορές τελευταία αλλά τίποτα...  ::  

Κάτω στον σύλλογο έχει ένα μηχάνημα τελείως άδειο από υπηρεσίες. We got openings. Show me what you got!... 

P.S. μήνυμα Για ολίγους...αν δεν μπορείτε να στήσετε κάτι... μην φοβάστε θα το κάνουμε εμείς για εσάς και μετά θα βάλουμε τον ετικετογράφο να βγαλει μια ετικέτα με το ονοματάκι σας... έπειτα μπορείτε να αναλάβετε το κώλυμα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Κάτω στον σύλλογο έχει ένα μηχάνημα τελείως άδειο από υπηρεσίες. We got openings. Show me what you got!...


σειρά για ένα proxy για τα μέλι του συλλόγου (το ορθογραφικό εσκεμμένο) !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Inet from where?

----------


## vmanolis

> σειρά για ένα proxy για τα *μέλι* του συλλόγου (το ορθογραφικό εσκεμμένο) !!


Προσοχή Αλέξανδρε. Θα πλακώσουν οι *μέλισσες* (βλέπε κυφήνες).  ::

----------


## fotis

Έχετε ξεφύγει απο το θέμα, απάντηση δεν έχει δωθεί στο γιατί κλειδώθηκε το τοπικ των αγγελιών.
Εφόσον λοιπόν κανείς δε θέλει να απαντήσει αφήστε το 69% να βγάλει τα συμπεράσμάτα του. 
Σεβαστή η όποια απόφαση , αλλά η ιστορία έχει ξεφύγει απο κάθε λογική συζήτησης και 
επιχειρημάτων γιατί απλά η μια πλευρά δεν έχει κανένα. 
Δεν το κλειδώνεται και αυτό καλύτερα να μην αρχίσουν και βάζουν αγγελίες..  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Δεν το κλειδώνεται και αυτό καλύτερα να μην αρχίσουν και βάζουν αγγελίες..


Βάζεις ιδέες...  ::

----------


## commando

> Διευκρίνηση.... Στα μηχανήματα, κόμβους και/ή στο admin κομμάτι υπηρεσιών στο σύνολο τους ή και επιμέρους έχουν access οι παρακάτω....


Προτεινω σε ολα να εχει access μονο ο John70.
Ενταξει 95% του AWMN δεν γραφει κωδικα so what,5 γαιδαρων αχυρα ηταν οι αγγελιες να μοιραστουν και ενα paste των rules που εχει σαν παραδειγμα το adslgr,εδω επισημα ο συλλογος μπερδεψε την ομιλια της ΕΘΕΜ και ετσι εγινε μπαχαλο κ δεν πατησε κανεις 2 βδομαδες στο συλλογο,ασε οργανωτικα σκιζει η ομαδα.
Απλα καποιοι ταχουν γραψει ολα στα μπικικινια τους,εκτος και παιζουν τιποτα παρασκηνια για αλλαγη εδρας κλπ πρακτορικα που δεν ξερω.
Συνεχιστε ακαθεκτοι,αλλα η ουσια ειναι μια no money-only honey.
Oσοι βλεπατε το AWMN παραμαγαζο,τον ηπιατε.Επισης δικαιολογιες του τυπου wireless εξοπλισμος κλπ,εχουν 5 αλλα site και 15 αλλα meetings να τα πουλησετε.Τι κακαριζετε σαν τις κοτες?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
>  Από την στιγμή που η πλειοψηφία των μελών δεν είναι αργόσχολοι (βλέπε *έχουμε και δουλειές-οικογένειες*), να γίνονται αποδεκτές οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες μέσα από το forum μας. Εκτός και αν θεωρούμαστε κοινότητα αργόσχολων ή ανέργων.
> 
> 
> οι μη αργόσχολοι --> οι πολυάσχολοι δηλαδή ή πολυASSχολ που έλεγε και ένας φίλος, θα αποφασίζουν και οι "αργόσχολοι" θα τρέχουν και υλοποιούν ... μάλιστα σκεφτόμαστε να τους στέλνουμε και στο σπίτι για έξτρα δουλειές !! αυτό που μάθαμε σήμερα είναι ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν αργόσχολοι δεν θα υπήρχαν σύλλογοι και σωματεία!


Για ακόμα μια φορά δείχνεις ότι δεν σέβεσε τον κόσμο και τους τσουβαλιάζεις όλους μαζί.

Ο Μανώλης που τα χώνεις για παράδειγμα, δουλεύει αρκετά χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το σπίτι του, και μεγαλώνει 2 παιδιά, που μιας και τα έχω γνωρίσει, είναι μια χαρά συγκροτημένα παιδιά.

Εσύ από την άλλη που είσαι το τόσο καλό μέλος που προσφέρει τόσα πολλά (γέλια από το ακροατήριο), το μόνο που μεγαλώνεις είναι πεταλούδες στην φαντασία σου, και για το πόσο είσαι ο ίδιο συγκροτημένος, ας μην το πιάσουμε καλύτερα (γέλια και χειροκροτήματα από το ακροατήριο, τίτλοι τέλους)

----------


## acoul

> Εσύ από την άλλη που είσαι το τόσο καλό μέλος που προσφέρει τόσα πολλά (γέλια από το ακροατήριο), το μόνο που μεγαλώνεις είναι πεταλούδες στην φαντασία σου, και για το πόσο είσαι ο ίδιο συγκροτημένος, ας μην το πιάσουμε καλύτερα (γέλια και χειροκροτήματα από το ακροατήριο, τίτλοι τέλους)


έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζουμε

----------


## mojiro

> Έχετε ξεφύγει από το θέμα, απάντηση δεν έχει δοθεί στο γιατί κλειδώθηκε το τοπικ των αγγελιών.
> Εφόσον λοιπόν κανείς δε θέλει να απαντήσει αφήστε το 69% να βγάλει τα συμπεράσμάτα του. 
> Σεβαστή η όποια απόφαση , αλλά η ιστορία έχει ξεφύγει από κάθε λογική συζήτησης και 
> επιχειρημάτων γιατί απλά η μια πλευρά δεν έχει κανένα. 
> Δεν το κλειδώνεται και αυτό καλύτερα να μην αρχίσουν και βάζουν αγγελίες..


Το κλείδωσαν γιατί τους έστειλα εξώδικο ότι άμα δε τις κλειδώσουν θα πάω και θα στήσω περίπτερο μέσα στην έδρα. Μου πρότειναν να τους δίνω και το 50% από τα κέρδη του wireless περιπτέρου. Στο περίπτερο έλεγα να πουλάω από ασύρματες τσίχλες έως και πράματα του nc, smarag, nettraptor, zabounis, από τις αγγελίες του andreas, του onair. Από όλα δηλαδή.

Άντε βγάλε συμπέρασμα από αυτή την απάντηση...

Μάθε όταν κατηγορείς τους άλλους για κάτι (πχ. παρωπίδες) να κοιτάς άμα το έχεις πρώτα εσύ!

Τόσες σελίδες και ακόμη δεν έχεις καταλάβει γιατί έχουν κλειδωθεί, το μόνο που σκέφτεσαι ότι έγινε για πονηρό σκοπό... και επειδή ο σύλλογος έχει το πάνω χέρι. Ένα όριο στη παράνοια δε θα έβλαπτε...

Το γεγονός ότι είχε καταντήσει μπάχαλο το forum από τις αγγελίες δε το βλέπεις! μόνο ότι τις κλείδωσαν αυτοί οι κακοί του συλλόγου... είπα κάτι πριν για παρωπίδες;

----------


## vmanolis

> *Το κλείδωσαν γιατί τους έστειλα εξώδικο* ότι άμα δε τις κλειδώσουν *θα πάω και θα στήσω περίπτερο* μέσα στην έδρα.


Έγινες ο Κούγιας του ΑΜΔΑ;  ::  
Ελπίζω να υπήρξε διαγωνισμός και προκύρηξη για το περίπτερο. Μέσω ΑΣΕΠ να υποθέσω έτσι;  ::  
Αν πήγες να βάλεις περίπτερο στον Σύλλογο από την πίσω πόρτα χωρίς "διαφανείς διαδικασίες", θα δεχτείς εσύ εξώδικα.  ::  
Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε, αλλά "είμαστε μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα".  ::  
Άστα Μιχαλιό μου... το χάνουμε το forum.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι ακόμα και τώρα οι αγγελίες δημιουργούν προβλήματα.

Επίσης βλέπω τον άνθρωπο που το έθεσε επίσημα ως θέμα στην ΓΣ εδώ και πάρα πολλά Post *να κάνει την πάπια* μιας και απέναντι είναι φίλος του. Μόνο κάτι μπηχτές για τον traptor είδα, που την ψήφισε την πρότασή του και μικροπαρατηρήσεις. 

Για βγείτε μπροστά.
Για μπείτε κι εσείς στην σφαγή να υπερασπιστείτε την θέση σας, όχι να βάζουμε μπροστά μόνο τους συνήθεις κακούς συλλογικούς...

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ βλέπω ότι πιάνουν οι ζέστες και χρειαζόμαστε ένα beach party επειγόντως να... ενισχύσει τους δεσμούς μας.  ::

----------


## DrLO

> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι ακόμα και τώρα οι αγγελίες δημιουργούν προβλήματα.


Καλέ μου κομβούχε, θα σου κάνω μόνο μερικές ερωτήσεις ...

- Είχες βάλει ποτέ αγγελία εδώ ? (= είχες)
- Νομίζεις ότι δημιούργησες πρόβλημα στο forum ? (=δε νομίζω)
- Εξυπηρέτησες κάποιον άλλο που ήθελε να πάρει αυτό που πούλαγες ?
- Αν θέλήσεις τώρα να πουλήσεις κάτι ή να αγοράσεις κάτι άλλο δε θα σε διευκόληνε (και άρα τους πελάτες σου, τους bb-linkούχους σου και το δίκτυο γενικότερα) αν είχες μια επιλογή περισσότερη ?

----------


## nikpanGR

Εγω είμαι κατά των αγγελιών αγοροπωλησίας αλλά δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε μια σελίδα ανταλαγών και προσφορών δωρεάν.Άλλωστε έχω φτιάξει όπως επανηλειμένα έχω πέι στο http://www.sos.awmn μια περιοχή για ανταλαγές προιόντων.Είμαι κάθετος στην πώληση προιόντων χωρίς τιμολόγιο και εγγυηση απο ιπτάμενους πωλητές πού δεν δίνουν καμμία εγγυηση και τιμολόγιο....Πληρώνω πάντα κάτι παραπάνω για να έχω εγγυηση και τιμολόγιο αγοράς......Για όσους θέλουν λοιπόν αγοροπωλησίες εδώ μέσα υπάρχει και το e-bay.....kai τόσα άλλα ελληνικα sites γι αυτή την δουλειά.....Δεν είναι μαγαζάκι κανενός εδω μέσα......

----------


## commando

> Εγω είμαι κατά των αγγελιών αγοροπωλησίας αλλά δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε μια σελίδα ανταλαγών και προσφορών δωρεάν.Άλλωστε έχω φτιάξει όπως επανηλειμένα έχω πέι στο http://www.sos.awmn μια περιοχή για ανταλαγές προιόντων.Είμαι κάθετος στην πώληση προιόντων χωρίς τιμολόγιο και εγγυηση απο ιπτάμενους πωλητές πού δεν δίνουν καμμία εγγυηση και τιμολόγιο....Πληρώνω πάντα κάτι παραπάνω για να έχω εγγυηση και τιμολόγιο αγοράς......Για όσους θέλουν λοιπόν αγοροπωλησίες εδώ μέσα υπάρχει και το e-bay.....kai τόσα άλλα ελληνικα sites γι αυτή την δουλειά.....Δεν είναι μαγαζάκι κανενός εδω μέσα......


Iπταμενος πωλητης εδω....
Η αποδειξη που θα μου ζητησεις ε μην εχουμε και παρεξηγησεις


```
CORDLESS TELECOM ALADINO WI-FI NUOVO GARANZIA WIP-6000 1 19.90 EUR 19.90 EUR 
 

Shipping & Handling via Standard Delivery to 173XX
(includes any seller handling fees) €15.00 EUR 
Shipping Insurance (optional): -- 
 
Total: €34.90 EUR
```

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Εγω είμαι κατά των αγγελιών αγοροπωλησίας αλλά δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε μια σελίδα ανταλαγών και προσφορών δωρεάν.Άλλωστε έχω φτιάξει όπως επανηλειμένα έχω πέι στο http://www.sos.awmn μια περιοχή για ανταλαγές προιόντων.Είμαι κάθετος στην πώληση προιόντων χωρίς τιμολόγιο και εγγυηση απο ιπτάμενους πωλητές πού δεν δίνουν καμμία εγγυηση και τιμολόγιο....Πληρώνω πάντα κάτι παραπάνω για να έχω εγγυηση και τιμολόγιο αγοράς......Για όσους θέλουν λοιπόν αγοροπωλησίες εδώ μέσα υπάρχει και το e-bay.....kai τόσα άλλα ελληνικα sites γι αυτή την δουλειά.....Δεν είναι μαγαζάκι κανενός εδω μέσα......
> 
> 
> Iπταμενος πωλητης εδω....
> Η αποδειξη που θα μου ζητησεις ε μην εχουμε και παρεξηγησεις
> 
> 
> ...


ρε συ commando δεν σου ζητησα απόδειξη,εσυ μια εξυπηρέτηση μου έκανες επειδη δεν έχω πιστωτική κάρτα για το e-bay,δεν εισαι πουληταρας εξ επαγγέλματος,όπώς πολλοί στις αγγελίες.......μην τρελαθούμε κι όλας....και εξ άλλου αυτά τα τηλέφωνα δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελληνική αγορά.....ούτε εγγύηση έχουν......το γνωρίζω.....η αγορά αυτη είναι απο τις λίγες εξερέσεις στον κανόνα πού έχω βάλει όταν αγοράζω κάτι..........
και δεν το έχω μετανοιώσει ειλικρινά που ότι αγοράζω είναι με τιμολόγιο και εγγυηση,αυτό με έχει σώσει άπειρες φορές.......τώρα αν κάνεις πλάκα,αλλό κόλπο....  ::

----------


## senius

Επειτα απο πολλές ακροάσεις..... , υπομονή ...... και μελέτη, ορισμένοι υποδείξατε το σταθερό καθεστώς σας σαν ζώα,

Ουτε καν αξίζει να ασχολείται και να σχολιάζει για εσάς.

ΑΣΤΕ βρε παίδες, πουλήστε αλλού.
Ουτε καν ασχολήθηκα να πουλήσω κάτι, ουτε καν μπήκα ποτέ στις αγγελίες να διαβάσω κάτι.

*Το αρνί στην σφαγή σαν μέλος του internet και το ρεζίλι με εσάς όμως, θα το φάω εγω κι όσοι το διαβάζουν διεθνώς.*

Αστε το χόμπι του ΑWMN, να το έχουν οι παρθένοι.

Οποιος δεν κατάλαβε, να του το επεξηγήσω παρακάτω.....

----------


## fotis

τι έγινε ρε παιδιά.. που κρύβεστε οι υπόλοιποι "αντι-αγγελικοί" ? .. αντε βγείτε να δούμε τι τελικά σας έπεισε να κόψετε το "shopping" μας... Ε αυτο το τόπικ τελικά... ούτε τσιγάρο να ταν..  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Εγω είμαι κατά των αγγελιών αγοροπωλησίας αλλά δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε μια σελίδα ανταλαγών .....


Λοιπόν συμφωνώ. Ανταλλάσω ένα ρούτερ με 50 Ευρώ. Αντε βάλτε τώρα που γυρίζει......

----------


## klarabel

> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι ακόμα και τώρα οι αγγελίες δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
> 
> Επίσης βλέπω τον άνθρωπο που το έθεσε επίσημα ως θέμα στην ΓΣ εδώ και πάρα πολλά Post *να κάνει την πάπια* .....


Πά πα πα πα πα πα πα ?
Απα πα πα πα πα !!!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

> τι έγινε ρε παιδιά.. που κρύβεστε οι υπόλοιποι "αντι-αγγελικοί" ? .. αντε βγείτε να δούμε τι τελικά σας έπεισε να κόψετε το "shopping" μας... Ε αυτο το τόπικ τελικά... ούτε τσιγάρο να ταν..


Και εγώ κατά είμαι.

Κατά από το χάλι που είχε γίνει.

Μου άρεσαν να υπήρχαν πραγματικές μικρές αγγελείες για μεταχειρισμένα πράγματα που πουλάει ο καθένας μας. Αλλά έτσι όπως είχε γίνει, δεν άξιζαν τον κόπο.


Από την άλλη δεν μου αρέσει και ο τρόπος που λαμβάνει ο σύλλογος τις αποφάσεις. Αν τις είχε κόψει γιατί τις θεωρούσε παράνομες, εγώ θα τον στήριζα. Αλλά να τις κόψει για να τις σηκώσει αλλού μετά, κοινώς για την μόστρα και μόνο, είμαι κατά. Ειδικά την στιγμή που δεν εφαρμόστηκε για Χ-Υ λόγους η απόφαση ολοκληρωμένα....

----------


## badge

> τι έγινε ρε παιδιά.. που κρύβεστε οι υπόλοιποι "αντι-αγγελικοί" ?


Βασικά εγώ περιμένω πότε θα σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση και πού θα είναι το επόμενο σημείο μαζικής εισροής αγγελιών. Μόλις βρεθεί αυτό, θα βάλω μια αγγελία ότι πουλάω 100 CM9 προς 11 ευρώ τη μία. Θα δεχτώ εικονικές παραγγελίες από κολλητούς μου, εκ των οποίων ένας θα αγοράσει εντός λιγότερης από μίας ώρας τα 95 κομμάτια. Μετά θα βγω ως νέος ευαγγελιστής να παραδεχτώ ότι όλα ήταν ένα scam προκειμένου να σας γυρίσω στον ίσιο δρόμο του Κυρίου. Και φυσικά δε θα παραλείψω να σας υποδείξω το επόμενο σημείο στο οποίο να μπορείτε να βάλετε την αγγελία σας (το τρίτο θα είναι), και φυσικά θα φροντίσω ώστε αυτό να είναι οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός από το Σύλλογο, τον οποίο φυσικά και θα έχω αποκηρύξει μετά βδελυγμίας.

Παρεπιπτόντως, δε θα παραλείψω, παρόλο που έχουν περάσει τα threads με τις εικοσάδες με θέματα όπως _"Το παραμάγαζο του AWMN" "Οξω οι αγγελίες και στον αγύριστο"_ και _"Το παραεμπόριο στην άνθησή του και με γεια μας"_ να μην έχω πει κουβέντα κάνοντας την κορόιδα, και μόλις αλλάξει η κατάσταση να απορώ να εξίσταμαι και να σκίζω τα ιμάτια μου πώς μας βρήκε ετούτο το κακό και ποιοι είναι οι διαβολικοί εγκέφαλοι που πήραν τέτοιες αποφάσεις.

Δε θα αργήσω....

----------


## klarabel

> Δε θα αργήσω....


Να διορθώσω. Δεν θα γυρίσω πολύ να ..αργήσω !!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

UP  ::

----------


## JB172

> UP


Δικό μου!!!
Εχεις pm.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> τι έγινε ρε παιδιά.. που κρύβεστε οι υπόλοιποι "αντι-αγγελικοί" ?
> 
> 
> Βασικά εγώ περιμένω πότε θα σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση και πού θα είναι το επόμενο σημείο μαζικής εισροής αγγελιών. Μόλις βρεθεί αυτό, θα βάλω μια αγγελία ότι πουλάω 100 CM9 προς 11 ευρώ τη μία. Θα δεχτώ εικονικές παραγγελίες από κολλητούς μου, εκ των οποίων ένας θα αγοράσει εντός λιγότερης από μίας ώρας τα 95 κομμάτια. Μετά θα βγω ως νέος ευαγγελιστής να παραδεχτώ ότι όλα ήταν ένα scam προκειμένου να σας γυρίσω στον ίσιο δρόμο του Κυρίου. Και φυσικά δε θα παραλείψω να σας υποδείξω το επόμενο σημείο στο οποίο να μπορείτε να βάλετε την αγγελία σας (το τρίτο θα είναι), και φυσικά θα φροντίσω ώστε αυτό να είναι οπουδήποτε αλλού εκτός από το Σύλλογο, τον οποίο φυσικά και θα έχω αποκηρύξει μετά βδελυγμίας.


Μιας και αναφέρθηκες τέκνο μου σε 'μένα, έχω ένα να προσθέσω μοναχά....


*ΜΕΤΑΝΟΗΣΤΕ ΑΜΑΡΤΩΛΟΙ, ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ

ΜΕΤΑΝΟΗΣΤΕ !!!*


Πάτερ (papa) Καρχαρίας

Κατά κόσμον γνωστός και ως Παν-αγιώτης Θεο-χάρης (η ημερομηνία γεννήσεως μου συμπληρώνει την θεία τριαδικότητα μου).

Κατά μεγάλο τηγάνι γνωστός και ως μπάμπης ο σουγιάς, πεταλουδόγαυρος, κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## mojiro

> *Η ΚΙΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΓΓΟΛΟΣΛΑΒΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ "VARDARSKA" (ΣΚΟΠΙΑ) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - ΑΔΙΑΣΕΙΣΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ*


Πηγή: http://www.e-e-e.gr (τι In.gr και μπούρδες  :: )

----------


## acoul

> Από την άλλη δεν μου αρέσει και ο τρόπος που λαμβάνει ο σύλλογος τις αποφάσεις.


όταν δεν μας αρέσει κάτι του κόβουμε το κεφάλι! και ο σύλλογος που κάποιοι από μας μαίνονται εναντίον του χρόνια τώρα να σημειωθεί ότι είναι πνευματικό τους παιδί ... λες να φτιάξουμε στην πορεία ... ?? άη ντάουτ ιτ !! θέλω θέλω θέλω <-- το χαρακτηριστικό της εποχής μας !!

----------


## DragonFighter

Όλο λόγια είστε...
Εγώ προτείνω να μαζευτούμε οι 2 αντίπαλες παρατάξεις σε ένα σημείο στην Αθήνα που να μας βολεύει όλους και όποια παράταξη σπάσει τα περισσότερα κεφάλια, θα υπερισχύσει η δική της απόφαση!
Αυτό είναι δημοκρατία!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Όλο λόγια είστε...
> Εγώ προτείνω να μαζευτούμε οι 2 αντίπαλες παρατάξεις σε ένα σημείο στην Αθήνα που να μας βολεύει όλους και όποια παράταξη σπάσει τα περισσότερα κεφάλια, θα υπερισχύσει η δική της απόφαση!
> Αυτό είναι δημοκρατία!


άμα σου φέρω κανένα Εβραιοσλαβοκινέζο θα σου πω εγώ  ::

----------


## cirrus

Κανένα cisco από αυτά θα μου φέρει κανείς;

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread350381/pg1

----------


## acoul

για ΜπακΝτορ ξέρει τα πάντα ο thelaz !!

----------


## vmanolis

> Εγώ προτείνω να μαζευτούμε οι 2 αντίπαλες παρατάξεις σε ένα σημείο στην Αθήνα που να μας βολεύει όλους και όποια παράταξη σπάσει τα περισσότερα κεφάλια, θα υπερισχύσει η δική της απόφαση!


Καλύτερα τουρτοπόλεμος...  ::  

Εγώ λέω να κάνουμε ομαδική για παγωτά.  ::  
Λέτε να περάσει;  ::

----------


## Bestknight

+1
δήλωνω ενδιαφέρον για Nirvana

----------


## vmanolis

> +1
> δήλωνω ενδιαφέρον για Nirvana


Αυτό με τα κομμάτια σοκολάτας;  ::

----------


## Bestknight

όχι  ::  η ομάδικη θα αφορά μονο Pralines & Cream  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> όχι  η ομάδικη θα αφορά μονο Pralines & Cream


Έχουμε κάποιον από εδώ μέσα που να εργάζεται στην... παρασκευάστρια εταιρία;  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι ακόμα και τώρα οι αγγελίες δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> Καλέ μου κομβούχε, θα σου κάνω μόνο μερικές ερωτήσεις ...
> 
> - Είχες βάλει ποτέ αγγελία εδώ ? (= είχες)
> - Νομίζεις ότι δημιούργησες πρόβλημα στο forum ? (=δε νομίζω)
> ...


- Να πω την αλήθεια δεν θυμάμαι με βεβαιότητα, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως όχι. Ένα πράγμα θυμάμαι να πούλησα μέσω awmn (το παλιό μου routerboard) και το έδωσα χωρίς αγγελία. Αγόρασα όμως μερικά πράγματα από εδώ (λιγοστά) τα περισσότερα από αυτά ακόμα κάθονται. 
- Ναι, το forum αυτό έχει άλλο σκοπό από τις αγοραπωλησίες. Από την στιγμή που αυτό το κομμάτι καταλαμβάνει το μισό forum είναι φανερό ότι χρειάζεται δικό του χώρο.
- (Από το 1 προκείπτει πως όχι, αλλά φαντάζομαι είμαι εξαίρεση).
- Ίσα ίσα, τώρα έχω πολλές περισσότερες επιλογές.

Σειρά μου τώρα:

- Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός αυτού του forum? Σίγουρα όχι οι αγοραπωλησίες.
- Αν είναι οι αγγελίες το 50% του forum τότε δεν απαιτείται να έχουν δικό τους χώρο;
- Ποιος ευθύνεται για παράνομες συναλλαγές στο forum (εμπορική δραστηριότητα χωρίς αποδείξεις) και τι είδους κινήσεις-καταγγελίες πρέπει να κάνει για να μην είναι υπόλογος; 
-Πως θα τον/τους στηρίξουμε αν το ΣΔΟΕ τους ζητήσει τα ρέστα;
- Γιατί πρέπει οι moderator να δαπανούν άλλο τόσο χρόνο από όσο χρειάζεται για να κρατήσουν ευπρεπές αυτό το forum ώστε να ασχολούνται με τις αγγελίες;
- Γιατί πρέπει το κύριο forum του awmn να περιέχει αγοραπωλησίες; Η κοινότητα είναι πολύ περισσότερα από ένα forum, σε αντίθεση με τις κοινότητες που συναντάς σε άλλους δικτυακούς τόπους.
- Γιατί για το θέμα των αγγελιών συμφωνούν άνθρωποι με τελείως διαφορετική φιλοσοφία, είτε προέρχονται από την Κοινοβουλευτική Συλλογοκρατία του Συντάγματος, είτε από το Πριγκιπάτο του Πειραιά, είτε από την Ελεύθερη Λίγκα των Ούλων, είτε από τους Αντισυλλογικούς του Συλλόγου;
- Πόσες φορές πλακώθηκαν άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα λόγο των αγγελιών και κακής συνενόησης; 
- Πόσες φορές ειρωνεύτηκαν κάποιον που έβαλε μια αγγελία; 

Δεν είμαι κατά του να υπάρχουν αγγελίες στην κοινότητά μας. Αλίμονο. Είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος στο να έχουμε κεντρικό forum του awmn ένα forum για αγγελίες. Δεν με ενοχλεί να τις βλέπω. Με ενοχλεί όμως ο νέος που θα μπει για πρώτη φορά και θα δει τα 20 τελευταία post να δει 10 αγγελίες. Με ενοχλεί αυτός που μας άκουσε στην έκθεση και του δώσαμε το site να μπει και να διαβάζει αγγελίες. Με ενοχλεί τα μόνα post που κάνει κάποιος να είναι με την λέξη "up". Με ενοχλεί να λαμβάνω SPAM pm για την καινούργια φουρνιά cm9. Με ενοχλεί που πρέπει να κάτσω να απολογηθώ για μια απόφαση που ήταν μαζική. Με ενοχλεί που μετά από 16 σελίδες ακόμα δεν βλέπουν τόσοι άνθρωποι ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Αγγελίες θέλουμε. Ομαδικές θέλουμε. Προσφορές από καταστήματα θέλουμε. Και για να το πετύχουμε αυτό θέλουμε και ένα ξεχωριστό site.

Έχω μια πρόταση. Αν κάποιος θέλει να πουλήσει κάτι να φτιάχνει σε ένα pdf όλα τα σχετικά και να ανεβάζει σε έναν από τους trackers μας στα ΧΧΧ. Έτσι θα το δουν και περισσότεροι. Τι σημασία έχει αν οι trackers είναι για άλλη δουλειά.. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για αυτό το forum.

----------


## DragonFighter

Ωραία όλα αυτά. Ναί, ίσως χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό site με αγγελίες..
ΟΜΩΣ να μην χρειάζεται ξανά εγγραφή και να μπορούν να γράψουν μόνο μέλη του awmn μέσα. Χρειαζόμαστε το δικό μας site αγγελιών! Που θα μπορώ να βρω τον άλλον που μου πούλησε σκάρτο πράγμα και να του σπάσω το κεφάλι!  ::  

Πέρα απ'την πλάκα υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άλλα sites που αφορούν αγοραπωλησίες. Όμως ένα του AWMN!  ::   ::  
Πω, θα κρατηθώ στην συνέχεια, τέρμα οι πλάκες..

Λοιπόν, δίκιο έχεις για τον νέο που μπαίνει και έχει όλο αγγελίες, δίκιο έχεις οι αγγελίες έπαιρναν όλη την δόξα τελευταία.
Εγώ πιστεύω όλοι θα συμφωνήσουν αν υπάρχει ένα άλλο site που θα κρατήσει τις εγγραφές του τρέχοντος forum ώστε να ξέρω ότι αν πουλήσω κάτι στον gollum (μην το πάρεις προσωπικά ρε συ  ::  ) θα είναι ο gollum και όχι... η koki!  ::   ::  
Έτσι υπάρχει εμπιστοσύνη αναμεσά μας και... καλύτερες τιμές!  :: 
Θα δώσω κάτι φθηνότερα σε κάποιον που τον ξέρω και αυτός θα διώξει ευκολότερα αυτό.. που δεν θέλει

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Ωραία όλα αυτά. Ναί, ίσως χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό site με αγγελίες..
> ΟΜΩΣ να μην χρειάζεται ξανά εγγραφή και να μπορούν να γράψουν μόνο μέλη του awmn μέσα. Χρειαζόμαστε το δικό μας site αγγελιών! Που θα μπορώ να βρω τον άλλον που μου πούλησε σκάρτο πράγμα και να του σπάσω το κεφάλι!  
> 
> Πέρα απ'την πλάκα υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άλλα sites που αφορούν αγοραπωλησίες. Όμως ένα του AWMN!   
> Πω, θα κρατηθώ στην συνέχεια, τέρμα οι πλάκες..
> 
> Λοιπόν, δίκιο έχεις για τον νέο που μπαίνει και έχει όλο αγγελίες, δίκιο έχεις οι αγγελίες έπαιρναν όλη την δόξα τελευταία.
> Εγώ πιστεύω όλοι θα συμφωνήσουν αν υπάρχει ένα άλλο site που θα κρατήσει τις εγγραφές του τρέχοντος forum ώστε να ξέρω ότι αν πουλήσω κάτι στον gollum (μην το πάρεις προσωπικά ρε συ  ) θα είναι ο gollum και όχι... η koki!   
> Έτσι υπάρχει εμπιστοσύνη αναμεσά μας και... καλύτερες τιμές! 
> Θα δώσω κάτι φθηνότερα σε κάποιον που τον ξέρω και αυτός θα διώξει ευκολότερα αυτό.. που δεν θέλει


Αυτό ακριβώς που περιέγραψες ήταν η απόφαση της Γ.Σ.. Άρα τελικά δεν ήμασταν και πολύ παράλογοι..
Μόνο το κεφάλι να το σπάσεις με ραντεβού και όχι εδώ!  ::

----------


## fotis

Αγαπητέ Babba, εύλογες οι απορίες σου και απαντώ




> Σειρά μου τώρα:


- Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός αυτού του forum? Σίγουρα όχι οι αγοραπωλησίες. 
 Οχι βέβαια 
- Αν είναι οι αγγελίες το 50% του forum τότε δεν απαιτείται να έχουν δικό τους χώρο;  Ποιός το είπε αυτό? μήπως κουράστηκε ο server, μήπως δε φτάνει ο δίσκος .. dont think so. 
- Ποιος ευθύνεται για παράνομες συναλλαγές στο forum (εμπορική δραστηριότητα χωρίς αποδείξεις) και τι είδους κινήσεις-καταγγελίες πρέπει να κάνει για να μην είναι υπόλογος; 
 O εκάστοτε πωλητής (και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και ο αγοραστής). Το φόρουμ, ο σύλλογος και οποιαδήποτε άλλος δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη για τις δραστηριότητες αυτές, έστω και αν γίνονται μέσω του forum. Αν ήταν έτσι η Χρυσή Ευκαιρία θα ήταν στο κορυδαλλό.. 
- Πως θα τον/τους στηρίξουμε αν το ΣΔΟΕ τους ζητήσει τα ρέστα;
 Δεν θα τον στηρίζει κανείς (αν εννοείς σε σχέση με το forum). To forum δεν προσφέρει νομική κάλυψη στα μέλη του 
- Γιατί πρέπει οι moderator να δαπανούν άλλο τόσο χρόνο από όσο χρειάζεται για να κρατήσουν ευπρεπές αυτό το forum ώστε να ασχολούνται με τις αγγελίες;
 Όσον αφορά την ευπρέπεια δε διαφέρει σε τίποτα απο ενα άλλο τοπικ. Ίσα ίσα είναι απο τα πιο ευπρεπές γιατί δεν υπάρχουν (κατα κανόνα) συζητήσεις περι ανέμων και υδάτων αλλά κυρίως για hardware και εξοπλισμό.  
- Γιατί πρέπει το κύριο forum του awmn να περιέχει αγοραπωλησίες; Η κοινότητα είναι πολύ περισσότερα από ένα forum, σε αντίθεση με τις κοινότητες που συναντάς σε άλλους δικτυακούς τόπους. 
 Είναι φυσική εξέλιξη του φορουμ, γιατί να το σταματήσεις? Έχουν περάσει τα ωραία χρόνια των cantenas και των μεταλλικών κουτιών, της έρευνας και της αναζήτησης.. τώρα οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν για ενα ρουτερ, 2 κεραίες, ενα ιστό και 1 απόγευμα να βγάλουνε ΒΒ. Η σύνδεση στο AWMN γίνεται πλέον και απο το laptop του σπιτιού. Φυσικό είναι πλέον το εισιτήριο στο AWMN να είναι μόνο ο εξοπλισμός, και αυτό είναι ωραίο. Και η αναζήτησή του μέσα απο το φόρουμ φέρνει ανθρώπους κοντά, ανταλλάσσονται ιδέες, προτάσεις κλπ. Νομίζετε οτι θα είχαμε τόσους κόμβους αν παράγγελνε ο καθένας μόνος του απο το ebay?  
- Γιατί για το θέμα των αγγελιών συμφωνούν άνθρωποι με τελείως διαφορετική φιλοσοφία, είτε προέρχονται από την Κοινοβουλευτική Συλλογοκρατία του Συντάγματος, είτε από το Πριγκιπάτο του Πειραιά, είτε από την Ελεύθερη Λίγκα των Ούλων, είτε από τους Αντισυλλογικούς του Συλλόγου;
 Ε μάλλον αυτό είναι καλό. Τώρα τους "συλλογικούς" (απεχθάνομαι αυτές τις διακρίσεις) που φαίνεται οτι είναι οι μόνοι ψηφίσανε κατά των αγγελιών κανείς δε τους κατηγορεί, ισα ισα οι περισότεροι μας θα κάναν το ίδιο εν βρασμό ψυχής και με αυτά που είχαν σημειωθεί τελευταία. Για αυτό είμαστε εδω και συζητάμε, για να βρούμε τη βέλτιστη λύση 
- Πόσες φορές πλακώθηκαν άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα λόγο των αγγελιών και κακής συνενόησης; 
 Δε το γνωρίζω, αλλά αν έγινε φταίνε οι ίδιο και όχι οι αγγελίες.. για άλλα θέματα υπάρχουν χειρότεροι τσακωμοί  
- Πόσες φορές ειρωνεύτηκαν κάποιον που έβαλε μια αγγελία; 
Όπως παραπάνω  






> Δεν είμαι κατά του να υπάρχουν αγγελίες στην κοινότητά μας. Αλίμονο. Είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος στο να έχουμε κεντρικό forum του awmn ένα forum για αγγελίες. Δεν με ενοχλεί να τις βλέπω. Με ενοχλεί όμως ο νέος που θα μπει για πρώτη φορά και θα δει τα 20 τελευταία post να δει 10 αγγελίες. Με ενοχλεί αυτός που μας άκουσε στην έκθεση και του δώσαμε το site να μπει και να διαβάζει αγγελίες. Με ενοχλεί τα μόνα post που κάνει κάποιος να είναι με την λέξη "up". Με ενοχλεί να λαμβάνω SPAM pm για την καινούργια φουρνιά cm9. Με ενοχλεί που πρέπει να κάτσω να απολογηθώ για μια απόφαση που ήταν μαζική. Με ενοχλεί που μετά από 16 σελίδες ακόμα δεν βλέπουν τόσοι άνθρωποι ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Αγγελίες θέλουμε. Ομαδικές θέλουμε. Προσφορές από καταστήματα θέλουμε. Και για να το πετύχουμε αυτό θέλουμε και ένα ξεχωριστό site.


[color=#4040FF]
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε όλα αυτά. Η λύση όμως δεν είναι το ξεχωριστό site. Το έχω προτείνει άπειρες φορές: * Βγάλτε τις αγγελίες απο κάθε notification, last posts, ananswered posts klp. Να μην εμφανίζονται πουθενά. Κάνείς δε θα ενοχλείτε, οι αγγελίες θα συνεχίσουν να εξυπηρετούν τους περισσότερους και όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι. As simple as that* (και το up που το απευχθάνομαι και γώ θα πάει απο κεί που ήρθε γιατί απλά δε θα έχει καμία λειτουργία στο να φέρει το post στα last posts.) [/color=#4040FF]

----------


## fotis

--

----------


## spirosco

Ωραια τα λες φιλε fotis, αλλα μαλλον δεν τα λες ωραια τελικα.

Και ξερεις γιατι;

Γιατι τα οργανα του σωματειου ξεκινωντας απο τους συντονιστες και φτανοντας στο ΔΣ ειναι υπευθυνα να τρεχουν για οποιο μπερδεμα προκυψει εξαιτιας καποιων θερμοκεφαλων.
Οχι, δεν θα τρεξουν προφανως να εμφανισουν το ποθεν εσχες του και ουτε φυσικα στη φυλακη θα καταληξουν.
Θα τρεχουν ομως τουλαχιστον για να εξηγουν αναλογα με το ποσο μπορει καποιος να τραβηξει το σχοινι.
Και οχι φυσικα, δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να μπαινουν σε τετοιες διαδικασιες επειδη καποιοι κοιτατε απλα την ευκολια σας.

Γιατι οπως εχει ξαναγραφθει αλλα δεν λετε με τιποτα να το καταλαβετε, οι συντονιστες δεν εκλεγονται με βαση το αν εχουν πτυχιο νομικης/δικηγορικης για να λυνουν τα προσωπικα προβληματα των χρηστων (ειτε αυτα ειναι ψυχολογικα, *ειτε ειναι οικονομικα*).
Πραγματικα αν δεν μπορει να κατανοησει πληρως καποιος τι σημαινει αυτο, τοτε δεν βλεπω τι συζητατε εδω περα.

Γιατι απλα δεν ειναι λυση να "κρυψεις" μια ενοτητα. Δεν δουλευουν σωστα τετοια τρυκ στο μυαλο του ελληνα (ολως μας δηλαδη).
Γιατι πιστευεις οτι ανοιξε για καποιο διαστημα η ενοτητα του σωματειου; -μεχρι να μας δωσει καποιος ανεγκεφαλος το κινητρο να την ξανακλεισουμε δυστυχως.
Γιατι πατωσε η κρυφη ενοτητα του "Πυρηνα"; -αν την προλαβες φυσικα.

Επειδη στη τελικη για ολα φταινε καποιοι, κι επειδη δεν λεει πουθενα οτι τα οργανα του σωματειου ειναι υποχρεωμενα να τρεχουν για αυτους τους καποιους, κλειδωθηκαν οι αγγελιες.

Ελεος πια ρε παιδια, τι ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να καταλαβατε δηλαδη;
Αν υπηρχε η χρυση τομη ωστε να μεινουν εδω οι αγγελιες με τη σημερινη τους μορφη, αυτο θα ειχε επιλεχθει να γινει (λετε να υπαρχει μελος που δεν βολευοταν με αυτη την ευκολια :: .

Πραγματικα, μετα τις 2~3 πρωτες σελιδες αυτο το topic ειναι απλα για να παραπονιεται ο καθενας μας επειδη μετεφεραν την λαικη αγορα 2 στενα πιο μακρια απο το σπιτι του... ελεος!

----------


## commando

*Σε μια κινηση καλης θελησης θα μπορεσουν να επιστρεψουν οι αγγελιες σε οσους εχουν κατω απο 20% συνολικων δημοσιευσεων στο συγκεκριμενο τοπικ και το λιγοτερο 100 δημοσιευσεων πριν την πρωτη αγγελια οι νεοι ,κατα τα προτυπα του adslgr.


```
(τα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη που έχουν συμπληρώσει ένα μήνα απο την ημερομηνία εγγραφής τους KAI έχουν δημοσιεύσει πάνω απο 100 μηνύματα στο forum!)
```

Me αυτο τον τροπο θα αργησουν πολυ καποιοι καταχραστες (πχ ΟNAIR 66% messinianet 82%)να ξαναδημοσιευσουν ενω οταν μικρυνει το ποσοστο τους στο μελλον με νεες δημοδιευσεις θα επανελθουν, ενω δεν θα μπορει με την ποσοστωση να ξεφυγει ο ελεγχος πλεον.
Μεχρι να μπει στο κωδικα θα κανουν αναγκαστικα την διαιρεση οι mods δημοδιευσεις σε αγγελιες Χ 100/δημοσιευσεις συνολο καθε χρηστη.*

----------


## papashark

> - Γιατί πρέπει το κύριο forum του awmn να περιέχει αγοραπωλησίες; Η κοινότητα είναι πολύ περισσότερα από ένα forum, σε αντίθεση με τις κοινότητες που συναντάς σε άλλους δικτυακούς τόπους. 
> [color=#4040FF] Είναι φυσική εξέλιξη του φορουμ, γιατί να το σταματήσεις? Έχουν περάσει τα ωραία χρόνια των ....


ωραία που ακούγεται...  ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> Πραγματικα, μετα τις 2~3 πρωτες σελιδες αυτο το topic ειναι απλα για να παραπονιεται ο καθενας μας επειδη μετεφεραν την λαικη αγορα 2 στενα πιο μακρια απο το σπιτι του... ελεος!


Άλλο το μετέφεραν και άλλο του έβαλαν λουκέτο.. Γιατί ως τώρα μεταφορά δεν έχω δει. Και αναγκάζομαι να ψωνίζω από το σουπερ μαρκετ  ::  
Αφού σε ενοχλεί τόσο, γιατί δεν βγάζει το Δ.Σ μια απόφαση να το κλείσουν..  ::  

Και κάτι άλλο, αν δεν άνοιγε κάποιος αυτό το topic (αν δεν άνοιγα εγώ το topic, σίγουρα θα το άνοιγε κάποιος άλλος), τότε δεν θα μαθαίναμε ποτέ γιατί, τι και πως.. Μόνο μια ανακοίνωση ότι κλειδώνονται οι αγγελίες κ αυτό ήταν.
Και άστε τους !#@# να αναρωτιούνται...

Και όχι δεν καταλαβαίνω.. Για λίγους ανεγκέφαλους να την πληρώνουν όλοι. Τι awmn τακτική είναι αυτή;
Τότε τι υπάρχουν οι moderators, οι administrators κτλ κτλ;;; Ban για μια βδομάδα, 1 μήνα, 3 μήνες και πάει λέγοντας. Θα το ξανακάνουν; Δεν νομίζω. Απλά τα πράγματα. Και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει

----------


## nmout

> θα μπορεσουν να επιστρεψουν οι αγγελιες σε οσους εχουν κατω απο 20% συνολικων δημοσιευσεων στο συγκεκριμενο τοπικ και το λιγοτερο 100 δημοσιευσεων πριν την πρωτη αγγελια οι νεοι


ποτε?

----------


## spirosco

> Και εδώ μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που πρότεινε ο commando ώστε να μην τρέχουν, όπως ισχύει στο adslgr.com


Ολα ευκολα ειναι οταν ειμαστε στην απ'εξω, χαιρω πολυ.
Για γραφτε ομως κωδικα να τον βαλουμε στο phpbb για να κανει ολα αυτα τα ωραια κι επειτα μιλαμε για το τι γινεται και τι δεν γινεται.
Η μηπως "πρεπει" τον κωδικα αυτο να τον γραψει με το στανιο καποιο οργανο του συλλογου γιατι ετσι μας αρεσει;




> Και όχι δεν καταλαβαίνω.. Για λίγους ανεγκέφαλους να την πληρώνουν όλοι. Τι awmn τακτική είναι αυτή;
> Τότε τι υπάρχουν οι moderators, οι administrators κτλ κτλ;;; Ban για μια βδομάδα, 1 μήνα, 3 μήνες και πάει λέγοντας. Θα το ξανακάνουν; Δεν νομίζω.


Οχι, δεν ειναι λυση το ban. Θα ηταν αν υπηρχε η ανονυμια στο βαθμο που υπαρχει π.χ. στο adslgr.
Εδω δεν εχει τετοια, γιατι αμα π.χ. σου ριξουν εσενα ban επειδη κανεις συχνα ομαδικες για μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο παντοφλες Κινας, ο εγωισμος σου δεν θα το αντεξει και θα αρχισεις μετα τα γνωστα περι δημοκρατιας/χουντας/αβραμοπουλου για να πει στο τελος ο κοσμος "τι κριμα το παιδι, για μερικες παντοφλες τον κουρεψαν οι παλιοχαρακτηρες", κοινως μεγαλυτερο τσιρκο.

Υπαρχει φυσικα κι αλλος τροπος για να το καταλαβεις. Θα ξεκλειδωσουμε τις αγγελιες και θα βαλουμε για συντονιστες εσενα και τον vmanolis για να μας λυσετε τα προβληματα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Οχι, δεν ειναι λυση το ban. Θα ηταν αν υπηρχε η ανονυμια στο βαθμο που υπαρχει π.χ. στο adslgr.
> Εδω δεν εχει τετοια, γιατι αμα π.χ. σου ριξουν εσενα ban επειδη κανεις συχνα ομαδικες για μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο παντοφλες Κινας, ο εγωισμος σου δεν θα το αντεξει και θα αρχισεις μετα τα γνωστα περι δημοκρατιας/χουντας/αβραμοπουλου για να πει στο τελος ο κοσμος "τι κριμα το παιδι, για μερικες παντοφλες τον κουρεψαν οι παλιοχαρακτηρες", κοινως μεγαλυτερο τσιρκο.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνίζω μαζί σου. Το τσίρκο εδώ γίνετε απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει ισονομία και ισότητα στα BAN. Αν όλοι είχαν ιση αντιμετώπιση, τότε θα ξέραμε ότι "αυτός είναι ο κανόνας και εφαρμόζετε".

Οταν όμως οι κανόνες γίνονται λάστιχα για να εξυπηρετήσουν συμπάθειες και άλλους σκοπούς, πολύ απλά πάμε στο τσίρκο...

----------


## commando

http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewt...?f=69&t=937065

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εντάξει αλλά ο κανόνας ποιος είναι; Το έγραψε ο badge καμιά 10αριά σελίδες πίσω.. 
Στα 100 καίγεσαι, στα 99 την γλιτώνεις; 
Πότε κάποιος το παράκανε; Και γιατί το παράκανε δλδ, όσο θέλει μπορεί να μιλάει σε όποια ενότητα θέλει.
Δεν είναι μόνο η υλοποίηση. *Αυτοί οι περιορισμοί είναι προχειρότητες* και δημιουργούν περισσότερα προβλήματα απ' όσα λύνουν. 
Τι θα πει 20% και 100 post; Ότι τα νέα μέλη δεν έχουν δικαίωμα; Ότι έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα όποιος κάνει post (quote)++ ή χαμογελάκια ή γράφει στις 3 λέξεις; Μήπως να βάλουμε και βαρύτητα στα posts ή βαθμολογία στους χρήστες;
Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, αφού φωνάζουμε ότι είμαστε κοινότητα πέρα από τα όρια ενός forum (σε αντίθεση με τα παραδείγματα που βγαίνουν) γιατί είναι τόσο κακό να έχουμε ξεχωριστό site αγγελιών. Μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει και ένα mod για tracker, μήπως να το βάλουμε εδώ, να φτιάξουμε και μια ενότητα uploads και να τα κλείσουμε τα υπόλοιπα;

----------


## spirosco

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνίζω μαζί σου. Το τσίρκο εδώ γίνετε απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει ισονομία και ισότητα στα BAN. Αν όλοι είχαν ιση αντιμετώπιση, τότε θα ξέραμε ότι "αυτός είναι ο κανόνας και εφαρμόζετε".
> 
> Οταν όμως οι κανόνες γίνονται λάστιχα για να εξυπηρετήσουν συμπάθειες και άλλους σκοπούς, πολύ απλά πάμε στο τσίρκο...


Πλακα μου κανεις τωρα ε;
Ξεχνας το τσιρκο που ειχε δημιουργηθει εδω μεσα για το ban που ειχε επιβληθει καποια στιγμη παλαιοτερα σε γνωστο μελος που δημοσιευσε προσωπικα στοιχεια αλλου μελους;
Η μηπως το πιο προσφατο τσιρκο που προεκυψε απο αλλο μελος επειτα απο το ban που δεχθηκε επειδη εβγαινε και κατηγορουσε οποιον του κατεβαινε για οτι του κατεβαινε;

Δεν στεκομαι στο αν επρεπε ή οχι να υπαρξει ban, αλλα στο τι επακολουθησε.
Aπο τη μια εχεις την αναγκη για περιορισμο κι απο την αλλη τις διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις.
Αλλο πραγμα η ανονυμια που υπαρχει στα περισσοτερα αλλα forums, κι αλλο αυτο εδω το forum.

Edit. Κοινως συμφωνουμε οτι οι λαθος αποφασεις αποτρεπουν τον κοσμο σε μεγαλο βαθμο να ειναι συνεπεις, αλλα ας μην γελιομαστε μεταξυ μας, απο το 2003 που διαβαζω αυτο το forum, ολο ασυνεπεις συντονιστες βλεπουμε μονο.
Μηπως περα απο καποιες λαθος αποφασεις, απλα θεωρουμε δεδομενο οτι ολες οι αποφασεις πλεον ειναι λαθος;

Και ναι, παντα υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν καποιοι που θα αδικηθουν περισσοτερο απο καποιους αλλους. Σημερα μπορει αυτος να εισαι εσυ και αυριο να ειμαι εγω.

@commando, αυτο το εχω δει αλλα δεν μας λυνει ολα τα προβληματα χωρις να χρειασθουν επιπλεον παρεμβασεις στο κωδικα (και παλι αφηνει εκτος καποια σεναρια).
Εστω οτι θελουμε οι νεοι χρηστες να μπορουν να συμμετεχουν σε πωλησεις (ετσι καλυπτουμε τα νεα μελη που ψαχνουν για μεταχειρισμενο εξοπλισμο) κι επειτα απο καποιο αριθμο δημοσιευσεων να μπορουν να πουλησουν και αυτοι.
Το 2ο καλυπτεται απο το mod, το 1ο οχι. Θα γινοταν χαμος αν επρεπε οι νεοι χρηστες επειδη δεν μπορουν να ποσταρουν, να συμμετεχουν με pm's σε καποια πωληση.
Επειτα εχεις τους παλαιους χρηστες που κατασκηνωνουν μεσα στην ενοτητα. Δηλαδη χρειαζεσαι κι εκει καποιο περιορισμο για να μην παραγινεται...
Δεν γινεται ετσι απλα και μονο με τεχνικες παρεμβασεις.

----------


## papashark

> Και ναι, παντα υπηρχαν και θα υπαρχουν καποιοι που θα αδικηθουν περισσοτερο απο καποιους αλλους. Σημερα μπορει αυτος να εισαι εσυ και αυριο να ειμαι εγω.


Εχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα ?

Θα σε μουλιάσω στα BANάκια μέχρι να σαπίσεις !  ::   ::  




> Edit. Κοινως συμφωνουμε οτι οι λαθος αποφασεις αποτρεπουν τον κοσμο σε μεγαλο βαθμο να ειναι συνεπεις, αλλα ας μην γελιομαστε μεταξυ μας, απο το 2003 που διαβαζω αυτο το forum, ολο ασυνεπεις συντονιστες βλεπουμε μονο.


Στο θέμα των αγγελειών, το πρόβλημα έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και χρόνια και διαιωνιζόταν. Από το 2003 φώναζα να σταματήσουν οι ομαδικές, όταν έβλεπα διοργανωτές να έχουν άμμεσα και έμμεσα κέρδη, μέχρι και το θράσος να απαιτούν τα έμμεσα κέρδη τους.

Όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, κοιτάς να το αντιμετωπίσεις στην αρχή, δεν αφήνεις την γάγγραινα να το καταφάει, για να κόψεις μετά όλο το χέρι.

Γάγγραινα όμως έγινε και πάλι από την χαλαρή τήρηση των κανόνων, από τότε. Μην κοιτάς που σήμερα οι συντονιστές μπάφιασαν και αρνούνται να μπλέξουν, τότε ήθελαν, απλά ήθελαν με 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά...

Και όσον αφορά το "σήμερα εσύ, αύριο εγώ", ναι είναι εύκολο να το επικαλείσε όταν έχεις το μαχαίρι και το καρπούζι για τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια  ::

----------


## acoul

καμιά καλή φωτογραφία από κοτομπέηκον έχουμε;

----------


## fengi1

Τι το κουραζουμε . http://www.aggelies.awmn/

----------


## jamesbond

> Τι το κουραζουμε . http://www.aggelies.awmn/


είναι down εδώ και μέρες!

----------


## fengi1

Δεν ειναι. Μια χαρα παιζει εδω και μερες.

----------


## jamesbond

όντως  ::

----------


## fengi1

Για ασυνδετους απο inet http://aggelies.skila.gr/

----------


## vmanolis

> καμιά καλή φωτογραφία από κοτομπέηκον έχουμε;


Αυτή τη φορά δεν ήταν μασαmeeting, αλλά σκέτο meeting.  ::  




> Τι το κουραζουμε . http://www.aggelies.awmn/


Το θέμα δεν είναι απλά να ανοίξει κάποιος που ξέρει τον τρόπο ένα ξεχωριστό site για το θέμα των αγγελιών.
Αν το πάμε έτσι, σε λίγο αν π.χ. η πλειοψηφία του Συλλόγου δεν θα "γουστάρει" τα Windows, θα κλειδώσει την ενότητα με τίτλο "Windows" και τι θα γίνει τότε; Θα έρθει κάποιος άλλος να ανοίξει ξεχωριστό site για το θέμα των Windows;
Αυτό θα γίνετε τελικά; Αντί να δουν κάποιοι τι έχει ανάγκη ο κόσμος που απαρτίζει το ΑΜΔΑ, θα κλειδώνουν όποια ενότητα "τους κουράζει" ή "τους ενοχλεί" και θα αναγκαζόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι να βρίσκουμε την λύση;
Αυτό είναι το "resume" της υπόθεσης είτε αρέσει είτε όχι. 
Κι ας λέει ο καθένας το κοντό και το μακρύ του.

----------


## nvak

> Για ασυνδετους απο inet http://aggelies.skila.gr/


Λοιπόν, ας ανοίξουμε ένα τόπικ στο παρόν forum, *αυστηρά μόνο ένα*, όπου θα ποστάρουν όσοι θέλουν τους τίτλους των νέων αγγελιών τους στο http://www.aggelies.awmn.
Έτσι θα υπάρχει εδώ συγκεντρωμένη η πληροφορία για το τί νέο υπάρχει στο παζάρι http://www.aggelies.awmn και αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπαίνουμε για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## fengi1

Cisco Access Point 5Ghz-2.4Ghz AIR-AP1242AG-E-K9 >>> http://www.aggelies.awmn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9

Καπως ετσι ; Σε ενα μονο τοπικ ο καθε ενας τον τιτλο και το λινκ ;
Δεν ειναι και ασχημη ιδεα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αν (τελικά) καταλήξουμε στο να ανοίξει και λειτουργήσει ξεχωριστό και ανεξάρτητο site για τις αγγελίες... τι να πω.  ::  
Είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας σαν AWMN (την οποία όμως άλλοι την αποφάσισαν και εμείς απλά το επιτρέπουμε).  ::

----------


## commando

> @commando, αυτο το εχω δει αλλα δεν μας λυνει ολα τα προβληματα χωρις να χρειασθουν επιπλεον παρεμβασεις στο κωδικα (και παλι αφηνει εκτος καποια σεναρια).
> Εστω οτι θελουμε οι νεοι χρηστες να μπορουν να συμμετεχουν σε πωλησεις (ετσι καλυπτουμε τα νεα μελη που ψαχνουν για μεταχειρισμενο εξοπλισμο) κι επειτα απο καποιο αριθμο δημοσιευσεων να μπορουν να πουλησουν και αυτοι.
> Το 2ο καλυπτεται απο το mod, το 1ο οχι. Θα γινοταν χαμος αν επρεπε οι νεοι χρηστες επειδη δεν μπορουν να ποσταρουν, να συμμετεχουν με pm's σε καποια πωληση.
> Επειτα εχεις τους παλαιους χρηστες που κατασκηνωνουν μεσα στην ενοτητα. Δηλαδη χρειαζεσαι κι εκει καποιο περιορισμο για να μην παραγινεται...
> Δεν γινεται ετσι απλα και μονο με τεχνικες παρεμβασεις.


Ναι εχεις δικιο δεν το ανελυσα αλλα νομιζα οτι γινεται τεχνικα να μπορει να κανει reply σε topic αλλα να μην δημιουργησει τοπικ στις πωλησεις.
Αν δεν γινεται τεχνικα τοτε η προταση μου ειναι full access σε αγγελιες ζητησης και χαριζονται, αλλα 100 ποστ η μηνας και 20% count σε πωλησεις τοπικ.Μεχρι τοτε θα εχει βρει την ακρη ο νεοπας απο αγγελιες ζητησης.

----------


## septic

και γιατι δεν κανετε οτι κανατε με τις αγγελιες εργασιας ??

1 τοπικ - αγγελιες για awmn ε3οπλισμο

1 τοπικ - αγγελιες για pc/routers e.t.c.

1 τοπικ - αγγελιες κινητα/pda e.t.c.

1 τοπικ - ολα τα υπολοιπα..

και αστους μετα να ποσταρουνε ολοι στο ιδιο τοπικ ΑΛΛΑ να κανουνε μονο ποστ αγγελιες.
και οι αγοραπωλισιες ας γινονται με pm και emails.

το φορουμ θα εχει μονο 4 high traffic τοπικs και θα ειναι "κα8αρο"..

----------


## SV1EFO

Περίμενα με υπομονή σχεδόν ένα μήνα, διάβασα όλο το post και το παρακολουθούσα με προσοχή. Είδα όλες τις απόψεις και είναι καιρός να πω και την δικιά μου.εγώ πάντως θα έλεγα να γίνει όπως ήταν...!! Εξυπηρέτηση είναι ότι είναι άχρηστο σε άλλους μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο σε κάποιον άλλον. άλλωστε από την ψηφοφορία φαίνεται το αποτέλεσμα... Αν δεν ισχύει η ψηφοφορία και η ''δημοκρατία'' γιατί μπήκε στην αρχή του post? Μήπως για εντυπώσεις?? εμένα με βόλευε λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου που έχω λόγω δουλειάς, αλλά και των τιμών που έπαιζαν. Οσο για τους καλούς και τους ''κακούς'', συνήθως τους αποβάλει το σύστημα αλλά και τα meeting. Ολοι ξέρουν τι εννοώ. Είμαστε μια ανοιχτή ''κλειστή '' κοινότητα κύριοι...Αν κάποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα ας το λύσουν αλλιώς. έτσι μας έχει πάρει η μπάλα όλους μας. Μην προσπαθείτε να γίνεται δικαστές και δικηγόροι. δυστυχώς δεν το έχουμε το θέμα... Φιλικά (προς όλους) Ο Ξενύχτης Ηλίας.

----------


## commando

[img]ftp://ftp.commando.awmn/upload/judgedredd.JPG[/img]

----------


## BladeWS

::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε σελιδα πολλες καραμελες μιλαμε...αν και εχω χαρισει και πουλησει πολλα πραγματα καλητερα που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα και ουτε οι mods να τρεχουνε να μαζεψουνε τα ασυμαζευτα(και αφου βαλω σε μια ταξη τα ασυμαζευτα θα σου πω εαν εισαι ενταξει τωρα μαζευτα...παρτον δρομο τον αγυριστο).ετσι ετσι και ας διαβαζα καθε μερα αγγελιες και μερικες φορες τραβουσα τα μαλλια μου απο τις τιμες που αντιστιχουσαν σε προ'ι'οντα σκουπιδιον.ελεος δηλαδη τι κανετε μωρε σταματηστε το καρβουνο...οχι αλλο καρβουνο...
αντε παιδια φτιαξτε το site να εχω τιποτα να διαβαζω...ακομα εδω ειστε?βουρ στον πατσα...

----------


## bedazzled

Έγω ένα πράγμα έχω να πω: ο Έλληνας είναι *ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ ΠΛΑΣΜΑ.-*  :: 

Και πριν γκρίνια γιατί δεν φεύγουν οι αγγελίες και τώρα γκρίνια γιατί έφυγαν!  ::  Απίστευτο! Καλά, για τους γνωστούς «επίτιμους» που τώρα κάνουν τις *πάπιες* δεν λέω τίποτα, τους έχουμε μάθει πια...  :: 

Και προτού μου την πέσουν οι pro-ad-ers, να πω ότι κι εγώ είχα αφήσει πολλές ανοιχτές αγγελίες. Βγήκα όμως κατόπιν εορτής να διαμαρτυρηθώ; *ΟΧΙ!* Κι ας μην είμαι έμπορος... απλά το δέχτηκα.

*Γιατί λοιπόν θα πρέπει να διαιωνίζουμε ένα ζήτημα για πάντα ωσάν το Κυπριακό; Στην ζωή σας δεν έχετε μάθει να συμβιβάζεστε που και που και να μην περνάει ΠΑΝΤΑ το δικό σας;* Λοιπόν, εγώ το έχω μάθει και δεν πρόκειται να σπαταλήσω ενέργεια για αυτό το ζήτημα... θέτε να επιστρέψουν οι αγγελίες, μαζί σας, δεν θέτε, πάλι μαζί σας. Τι να κάνω, είμαι ευέλικτος τύπος! (Flexibility is paramount που λέει και μια ψυχή..)

Η ζωή έχει και πιο ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα να ασχοληθείς, εσείς καθήστε και φάτε τα *λυσσακά* σας εδώ πέρα... κάπως πρέπει να ζήσουν και οι παραγωγοί *pop-corn* και *coca-colas*, κλέφτες θα γίνουν;  :: 

Shoot me που είπα και δημόσια την άποψή μου...  ::

----------


## Gollum

> Εγώ πιστεύω όλοι θα συμφωνήσουν αν υπάρχει ένα άλλο site που θα κρατήσει τις εγγραφές του τρέχοντος forum ώστε να ξέρω ότι αν πουλήσω κάτι στον gollum (μην το πάρεις προσωπικά ρε συ  ) θα είναι ο gollum και όχι... η koki!   
> Έτσι υπάρχει εμπιστοσύνη αναμεσά μας και... καλύτερες τιμές! 
> Θα δώσω κάτι φθηνότερα σε κάποιον που τον ξέρω και αυτός θα διώξει ευκολότερα αυτό.. που δεν θέλει


Οχι γιαννη!!! θα το παρω προσωπικα!!! χαχαχα

Παντως σε αυτο που λες εχεις δικιο!!!!Γνωστοι και φιλοι μας ("αγοραστες") σημαινει και πιο χαμηλες τιμες και πιο ευκολη "πωληση" αυτου που θελουμε...Ασε που αμα ειναι προσβασιμο το site μονο απο το awmn θα εξαλειψουμε τους "νεους" (οπως τους λενε μερικοι) που μπαινουν στο φορουμ μονο για να πουλησουν... ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Γνωστοι και φιλοι μας ("αγοραστες") σημαινει και πιο χαμηλες τιμες και πιο ευκολη "πωληση" αυτου που θελουμε...


Για την επίλυση ενός προβλήματος σε έναν μη-ιδανικό κόσμο (όπως στον παρών), υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορετικές λύσεις.
Μια άλλη, είναι ένα site δημοπρασιών και ο μηχανισμός της ελεύθερης αγοράς.
Βάζεις μια δημοπρασία με εξαιρετικά χαμηλή τιμή (ίσως και 1 ευρώ τιμή εκκίνησης) και αφήνεις την δύναμη της αγοράς βάσει ζήτησης να διαμορφώσει την τιμή.
Αν κάτι αξίζει, θα πιάσει καλή/υψηλή τιμή, αν όχι, θα πάει άπατο... και γλυτώνεις και τον κόπο να σπαζοκεφαλιάσεις ποιά είναι η «σωστή» τιμή (το κάνει η αγορά για σένα, π.χ. μπορεί να μην έχεις επαφή για πολύ καιρό με hardware) -> ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα.
Πίστεψέ με, δουλεύει η αόρατη χείρα του Adam Smith.  :: 




> Ασε που αμα ειναι προσβασιμο το site μονο απο το awmn θα εξαλειψουμε τους "νεους" (οπως τους λενε μερικοι) που μπαινουν στο φορουμ μονο για να πουλησουν...


Το να είσαι insular σήμερα δεν ωφελεί και πολύ... άσε που ο άνθρωπος έχει πάντα την τάση να βρίσκει backdoors και workarounds ανέκαθεν. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το workaround ακούει στο όνομα VPN (και awmn2awmn VPN + NAT για τους γνωρίζοντες  :: ).

Εγώ πάντως δεν τα κατηγορώ τα παιδιά στον σύλλογο αν δεν φτιάξουν (ή μήπως να πω να ξανα-ανακαλύψουν τον τροχό) site, ενώ υπάρχουν ήδη τα πολύ καλά ebay/emarket και πολλά άλλα.
Τώρα αν έχουμε το γνωστό ελληνικό κόμπλεξ «θέλω κάτι δικό μου, κι ας είναι insular με τα γνωστά μειονεκτήματα του μικρόκοσμου/insularism» ενώ υπάρχουν ήδη τα ebay/emarket και μερικά fora (adslgr, insomnia κλπ.), είναι άλλο ζήτημα... μου θυμίζει λίγο τον συνδικαλισμό και τα σωματεία στην Ελλάδα όπου είναι άπειρα (με αποτέλεσμα τρομερό κατακερματισμό και εντροπία) επειδή ο κάθε πικραμένος Έλληνας θέλει να είναι Πρόεδρος (άλλο κουσούρι αυτό).  :: 

Παρ' ολ' αυτά, site (http://www.aggelies.awmn) φτιάχτηκε, τι άλλο θέλετε... αν πάει άπατο, πήγε. Δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας! Όλες οι υπηρεσίες πειραματικές δεν είναι εξ' άλλου; Και το leechers πειραματικό ξεκίνησε και τελικά εκθρόνισε το DC.  :: 

*edit - προσθήκη:* οι αγγελίες είναι σαν το DC, χύμα κατάσταση. Δεν αποκτάς reputation (γραπτό τουλάχιστον -με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, όπως το insomnia νομίζω-). Οι δημοπρασίες είναι σαν τα torrents σε private tracker. Θέλουν φροντίδα, εικόνες, περιγραφή και η προσφορά/ζήτηση διαμορφώνεται ελεύθερα. Αποκτάς reputation (γραπτό - όπως με το ratio), αλλά υπάρχουν και φαινόμενα lamerias (cheating, double accounts) τα οποία πρέπει να τα πατάσσει αμείλικτα και χωρίς οίκτο η διαχείριση του site, δίχως εξαιρέσεις.  :: 
Από εκεί και πέρα, περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα..

IMHO το δεύτερο μοντέλο έχει καλύτερο scaling...

edit2: spelling typos

ΥΓ: Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε. Όποιος δεν κατάλαβε, ανθρώπινο είναι, αλίμονο αν μας ήταν όλα καταληπτά...
ΥΓ2: Αν θεωρείτε το παρόν post ως flame/troll post (επειδή κάποιοι ενοχλούνται από τα posts μου..), παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί στα OT... εγώ την άποψή μου την είπα, πάντα τεκμηριωμένα/με επιχειρήματα/references.

----------


## spirosco

Ρε σεις, γιατι δεν βαζετε και μια ψηφοφορια 
"Θελετε να εχει προιοντα ανατολικου μπλοκ το forum?"
- ναι αλλα μονο μελαχροινα
- ναι αυστηρως ξανθα
- οτι ναναι
- απαπα, παπουτσι απο το τοπο σου
- αβραμοπουλος


Εχω περιεργια να δω τι θα βγει...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Ρε σεις, γιατι δεν βαζετε και μια ψηφοφορια 
> "Θελετε να εχει προιοντα ανατολικου μπλοκ το forum?"
> - ναι αλλα μονο μελαχροινα
> - ναι αυστηρως ξανθα
> - οτι ναναι
> - απαπα, παπουτσι απο το τοπο σου
> - αβραμοπουλος
> 
> 
> Εχω περιεργια να δω τι θα βγει...


Και να έχουν περάσει test-drive από TheLaz και να έχουν πλήρες CV + photo portfolio αναρτημένο στο καρτέλ aka leechers.  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Aπο το Ιnsomnia.gr.... 



```
Προεπιλογή  Ερωτήσεις και Απαντήσεις περί Αγγελιών
Μερικές ερωταπαντήσεις σχετικά με τα forum των Αγγελιών Πώλησης και Ζήτησης

- Γιατί δε μπορώ να απαντήσω σε αγγελία ?

Η δυνατότητα αυτή είναι απενεργοποιημένη για όλους. Η εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για μια αγγελία μπορεί να γίνει με τον πωλητή με αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος. Μπορείτε να επεξεργαστείτε μόνο τις δικές σας αγγελίες για να ενημερώσετε τα υπόλοιπα μέλη για τυχόν αλλαγή στη τιμή η οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό με την αγγελία.

- Γιατί δε μπορώ να δημοσιεύσω αγγελία πώλησης η ζήτησης ?

Γιατί από σήμερα 22/11/07 τη δυνατότητα δημοσίευσης στις αγγελίες την έχουν μόνο Insomniacs που έχουν συμπληρώσει 6 μήνες εγεγραμμένοι και έχουν δημοσιεύσει 50 μηνύματα στις άλλες κατηγορίες (εκτός μπλα μπλα)

- Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά ? Γιατί το κάνατε αυτό τώρα ?

Η κατάσταση στα δύο αυτά forum έχει ξεφύγει τους τελευταίους μήνες και ως αποτέλεσμα έχουμε ένα καταιγισμό αγγελιών καθημερινά που στην ουσία ακυρώνει το σκοπό που έχουμε θέσει από την αρχή. Αυτός είναι, η δυνατότητα για τα ενεργά μέλη του Insomnia να μπορούν να διεξάγουν αγοραπωλησίες μεταξύ τους σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που ισχύουν. Το φαινόμενο εγγραφών μελών που μοναδικό σκοπό έχουν τη δημοσίευση αγγελίας είχε κάνει αισθητή τη παρουσία του το τελευταίο χρόνο και για αυτό προχωράμε στη κίνηση αυτή ύστερα φυσικά και από αρκετα παράπονα μελών της κοινότητας.

- Α ναι ? Καλά, τα μαζεύω και φεύγω τότε

Θα το ξεπεράσουμε

- Η μάλλον όχι, θα κάτσω και θα αρχίσω να δημοσιεύω άσχετα μηνύματα για να πιάσω το όριο που έχετε θέσει

Αποφάσισε! Πάντως είτε οι συντονιστές είτε κάποιο άλλο μέλος θα το αντιληφθεί και θα αναγκαστεί να προβούμε σε μη θεμιτές αλλά αναγκαστικές ενέργειες που αναφέρουμε σχετικά στους κανόνες.

- Πώς ενημερώνω τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο ότι έχω πουλήσει το αντικείμενο της αγγελίας μου ή ότι η τιμή έχει αλλάξει ?

Πατώντας το κουμπί "επεξεργασία" μπορείτε είτε να το προσθέσετε στο τίτλο είτε στο περιεχόμενο της αγγελίας σας.

- Οι υπόλοιποι συμπληρωματικοί κανόνες που έχετε θέσει για τις Αγγελίες καθώς και για την πώληση λογισμικού εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν ?

Βεβαίως χωρίς καμία αλλαγή

- Κάτι πεδία που βλέπω σε παλιές αγγελίες με Τιμή, Τοποθεσία, Τρόπο Συνναλαγής, δεν εμφανίζονται τώρα

'Εχουν αφαιρεθεί. Μπορείτε να τα αναφέρετε μέσα στην αγγελία σας αν επιθυμείτε.

- Σας αγαπώ

Εεχχxχμμ....ναι
```

----------


## commando

σωστος ο B52  ::

----------


## commando

αντε μονο 19 σελιδες flame εδω θα το αφησουμε?

----------


## fotis

ε αφού είπαμε, αγγελίες τέλος, έληξε με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες... (βλέπε κάτω απο το τίτλο ^ )  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ε αφού είπαμε, αγγελίες τέλος, έληξε με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες... (βλέπε κάτω απο το τίτλο ^ )


Γιού Μαίηκ ε Μπέτερ ουάν Μπέηζντ ον όρακλ!  ::

----------


## commando

> ε αφού είπαμε, αγγελίες τέλος, έληξε με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες... (βλέπε κάτω απο το τίτλο ^ )


forum=δικτατορια  :: 
(σημειωτεον οτι ψηφισα κατα των αγγελιων ομως)

----------


## NetTraptor

Forum=Λαϊκή  ::

----------


## acoul

> Forum=Λαϊκή


ε άμα δεν παινέψεις και το σπίτι σου ... χίλιες φορές λαϊκή παρά σούπερ ... !!

κάτι ρώταγε ο Ντι Τι Άη στο άλλο θρεντ ...

----------


## DragonFighter

Δεν το κλειδώνει κανείς λέω εγώ, ότι είχε να ειπωθεί, ειπώθηκε..

----------


## acoul

> Δεν το κλειδώνει κανείς λέω εγώ, ότι είχε να ειπωθεί, ειπώθηκε..


το δίκτυο;

----------


## nikpanGR

> Forum=Λαϊκή


Και εσύ ο Πρόεδρος της Λαικής?  :: Δηλαδή όσοι δεν είναι στο Σύλλογο είναι για την Λαική?Για μαζεψου..για μαζεψου...

----------


## spirosco

Σαλτα ρε

----------


## badge

Επειδή βλέπω την κατάσταση να έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει, έχω να παρακαλέσω άπαντες για ηρεμία, στον δε DragonFigher να υπογραμμίσω ότι η δήλωση _"Δεν το κλειδώνει κανείς λέω εγώ"_ κατ' εμέ είναι _"ίξεις αφίξεις"_ προς εσωτερική κατανάλωση και δημιουργία εντυπώσεων. Είτε ζήτα ένα ξερό "Να κλειδωθεί" ως ο δημιουργός, είτε άραξε και άστο να εξελίσσεται.

Εν αναμονή ενεργειών.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> ε αφού είπαμε, αγγελίες τέλος, έληξε με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες... (βλέπε κάτω απο το τίτλο ^ )   
> 
> 
> Γιού Μαίηκ ε Μπέτερ ουάν Μπέηζντ ον όρακλ!


Επειδή δεν το είδες (ή έκανες ότι δεν το είδες), το ξαναγράφω άλλη μια...
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=36839&p=508123&hilit=greeklish#p508123
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6 ... sh#p508123



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> χι ιζ ε σλόου μόσιον ντιούντ !! χι τέηκς χιζ τάημ !!
> 
> 
> Ομολογώ ότι τα greeklish είναι λιγότερο κουραστικά στο μάτι !!

----------


## commando

μπα τιποτα ερασιτεχνες το δικο μου φλειμ 23 και πλεον σελιδων με τον Ρομελ του μαρκουλιονι δεν προκειται να το ξεπερασετε,ενδεικτικο της βαρεμαρας και συλληβδην αδιαφοριας.
Επισης θα απαιτησω παντα στο χαρακτηρα της "Λαικης" δημοκρατιας που ειμαστε τον ΙΣΑΡΙΘΜΟ ποσοστιαια αριθμο ποστ και κλειδωματων σε τοπικ των μοντς.
ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ και ειναι αντιδημοκρατικο ενω ειναι 7 να κλειδωνουν η να ποσταρουν 3-4 συνεχεια ενω καποιοι να ειναι αποντες.
Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση κινδυνευει αυτη η σταση μερικων να θεωρηθει μεροληπτικη ρατσιστικη και με ενδεχομενο δολο χειραγωγησης του φορουμ.
Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα ποσταρω στατιστικα κλειδωματων και ποστ τους ,προς συμμορφωση.
Οσοι ειναι κατα συρροη αποντες εκπιπτουν αυτοματως του "αξιωματος"και αναλαμβανουν οι επομενοι.

----------


## bedazzled

> Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση κινδυνευει αυτη η σταση μερικων να θεωρηθει μεροληπτικη ρατσιστικη και με ενδεχομενο δολο χειραγωγησης του φορουμ.
> Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα ποσταρω στατιστικα κλειδωματων και ποστ τους ,προς συμμορφωση.


Go go go George!  ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχει εξαντληθεί η ανοχή σε αυτό το topic 
Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα θεωρείτο λογοκρισία κ.λ.π.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όλες οι απόψεις είναι ενδιαφέρουσες,
και χρήσιμες, αρκεί να έχουν το ανάλογο επίπεδο.
Όπως είπε και ο badge μπορεί άμεσα ο DragonFigher να ζητήσει 
ξεκάθαρα το κλείδωμα. (ας μας διευκολύνει)
Σχετικά με το πόσοι μοντς κλειδώνουν, ξεκλειδώνουν, ποστάρουν,
είναι δικό τους θέμα.
Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι όλες οι ενέργειες των μοντς γίνονται κατόπιν ομαδικής 
συμφωνίας, και αμερόληπτα.

----------


## lakis

Αγγελίες τέλος.!!!!
-Αλλά παράλληλα συνεχίζεται η διαφήμιση στην πρώτη σελίδα συγκεκριμένων μαγαζιών.
Και μάλιστα με το πρόσχημα της κοπής της προωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Να γιατί δεν γράφομαι στο σύλογό σας.

----------


## bedazzled

Καθένας με τον πόνο του εδώ μέσα...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αγγελίες τέλος.!!!!
> -Αλλά παράλληλα συνεχίζεται η διαφήμιση στην πρώτη σελίδα συγκεκριμένων μαγαζιών.
> Και μάλιστα με το πρόσχημα της κοπής της προωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Να γιατί δεν γράφομαι στο σύλογό σας.


Εσένα άμα σου κάνουν δώρο, να μην πεις ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## commando

Αρα ανακεφαλαιωνουμε οπως και εγω και οι εκλεγμενοι ειμαστε κατα των αγγελιων και φασιστικα αγνοουμε την ψηφοφορια των οσων ψηφισαν υπερ των αγγελιων γιατι βαριομαστε η ειναι τεχνικα πολυ δυσκολο να ελεγχθει το μπαχαλο που ισως επαναληφθει.Επισης πρεπει το θεμα να το κουκουλωσουμε γρηγορα στα οφ τοπικ συμφωνω,το ειπε και ο Αλ Πατσινο ειναι καλυτερα να κρυβεσαι στον πολεμο...
Επισης ειμαστε κατοχυρωμενοι οτι ολοι οι μοντς δουλευουν με πνευμα ομαδικοτητας και συμπνοιας αμεροληπτα οποτε ενα μηνα πριν τις επομενες εκλογες των δεν θα βγει κανας bedazzled πχ να πει οτι δουλευαν 3 απο τους 7.
Ωραια τι αγγελικα πλασμενο φορουμ,!(:bursting into tears)

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρα ανακεφαλαιωνουμε οπως και εγω και οι εκλεγμενοι ειμαστε κατα των αγγελιων και φασιστικα αγνοουμε την ψηφοφορια των οσων ψηφισαν υπερ των αγγελιων γιατι βαριομαστε η ειναι τεχνικα πολυ δυσκολο να ελεγχθει το μπαχαλο που ισως επαναληφθει.Επισης πρεπει το θεμα να το κουκουλωσουμε γρηγορα στα οφ τοπικ συμφωνω,το ειπε και ο Αλ Πατσινο ειναι καλυτερα να κρυβεσαι στον πολεμο...
> Επισης ειμαστε κατοχυρωμενοι οτι ολοι οι μοντς δουλευουν με πνευμα ομαδικοτητας και συμπνοιας αμεροληπτα οποτε ενα μηνα πριν τις επομενες εκλογες των δεν θα βγει κανας bedazzled πχ να πει οτι δουλευαν 3 απο τους 7.
> Ωραια τι αγγελικα πλασμενο φορουμ,!(:bursting into tears)


Ω τι κόσμος!  :: 

Commande, εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιός μοντ δουλεύει (ποιόν  :: ), εσύ που ξέρεις και λες ότι έχεις στοιχεία, να τα βγάλεις στην φόρα.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

http://www.rlslog.net/houston-infected- ... ting-ants/
απτον g1zmo στο leechers

----------


## DragonFighter

> είτε άραξε και άστο να εξελίσσεται.


Ρε σεις τελείωσαν το pop corns!!! Commando πετάξου κ φέρε μερικά ακόμη!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Σαλτα ρε


Γεια σου ισόβιε Admin.......Nα χαρώ εγω δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες εδώ μέσα.......ΤΟ παρον forum ανήκει πλέον στην atlec δεν το έχετε καταλάβει?  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> ΤΟ παρον forum ανήκει πλέον στην atlec δεν το έχετε καταλάβει?


Έχεις τίποτα κασέτες που να το αποδεικνύουν και αυτό;

@mods
Μην πει κανένας ότι trollάρω, το ζητάει ο οργανισμός του.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Σφουγκοκολαριοι ολου του κόσμου ενωθείτε.......Σύλλογος μεγάλος δεν υπάρχει άλλος.......  ::

----------


## papashark

> ......Σύλλογος μεγάλος δεν υπάρχει άλλος.......


Εδώ στον Πειραιά έχουμε και ανάλογο τραγουδάκι, το λέμε στο μεγάλο τηγάνι και μια εποχή ταίριαζε γάντι στον σΑΜΔΑ...

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ......Σύλλογος μεγάλος δεν υπάρχει άλλος....... 
> 
> 
> Εδώ στον Πειραιά έχουμε και ανάλογο τραγουδάκι, ...


Θα βγάλουμε τραγουδάκι για το ΑΜΔΑ;  ::  
Ωραίααααααααααααααααααααααααα  ::  
Να προσέξουμε μόνο ποιοι θα είναι στα φωνητικά.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Να προσέξουμε μόνο ποιοι θα είναι στα φωνητικά.


Θα βάλουμε το αστέρι του Πειραιά:  :: 

 <-- click me !!

Ντουέτο με τον nickpan.  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Να προσέξουμε μόνο ποιοι θα είναι στα φωνητικά. 
> 
> 
> Θα βάλουμε το αστέρι του Πειραιά: 
> 
>  <-- click me !!
> 
> Ντουέτο με τον nickpan.


To οποίο ως γνωστή αθηναϊκή συνήθεια, μας ήρθε από την Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## nmout

παντως ειναι απογοητευτικο να συνειδητοποιει κανεις οτι δεν λογαριαζεται η γνωμη της πλειοψηφιας

----------


## lakis

_Φοβού τους Δαναούς και δώρα φέροντες.!!!!_

----------


## bedazzled

> _Φοβού τους Δαναούς και δώρα φέροντες.!!!!_


Προφανώς εσύ δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ δώρα, ούτε έχεις δεχτεί...

Και κάτι ακόμα, δεν μπαίνει όλος ο κόσμος από την κεντρική, μπορείς να μπεις κατευθείαν στο forum.

----------


## bedazzled

Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, μιας και ο φίλος μας ο lakis κατηγορεί τα μαγαζιά/εμπόρους και τις χορηγίες, ας ξαναθυμηθούμε το παρακάτω ποστ:

viewtopic.php?p=477968#p477968
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=477968#p477968

Φυσικά δεν απάντησε ποτέ σε όσους σχολίασαν (me including), πέταξε το πυροτέχνημά του και την έκανε...

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> παντως ειναι απογοητευτικο να συνειδητοποιει κανεις οτι δεν λογαριαζεται η γνωμη της πλειοψηφιας


φυσικά και λογαριάζεται, της πλειοψηφίας που στηρίζει την ιδέα του συλλόγου με πράξεις και όχι κλαπακλόπ. για την κερκίδα ότι και να πούμε χαμένοι θα βγούμε. ο κίτρινος τύπος και το ροκάνισμα είναι σαν τον φραπέ --> ακαταμάχητα !!

άντε ρε παπασάρκ θα ηγηθείς των αντισυλλογικών Ορ Γουάτ ? Αρχίζω και βαριέμαι, πολύ μελάτη η αντιπαράθεση τελευταία ... !! δώστε αίμα στον λαό εδώ και τώρα - τα μπάνερ δεν βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ΚαΜον !!



> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


γιού νιντ του μέητ Ασάπ! --> Πρότζεκτ ντίφικαλτι 9 άουτ οφ 10 !!

----------


## nikpanGR

Εμπρός λοιπόν για τον Σύλλογο των Αντισυλλογικών,Δωρεάν εγγραφή για την είσοδο και 50 ευρώ τον χρόνο για την έξοδο από τον Σύλλογο των αντισυλλογικών........Ψάχνουμε οργανωτή να οργανώσει τον Αντισύλλογο και αντισπόνσορα ......χεχεχεχεχε....μα τι λέω πάλι....  ::

----------


## papashark

> άντε ρε παπασάρκ θα ηγηθείς των αντισυλλογικών Ορ Γουάτ ? Αρχίζω και βαριέμαι, πολύ μελάτη η αντιπαράθεση τελευταία ... !! δώστε αίμα στον λαό εδώ και τώρα - τα μπάνερ δεν βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ΚαΜον


Κοίτα εμένα μου αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα, είναι απλός μια αυστηρότερη κατάσταση από αυτό που είχα θελήσει μαζί με άλλους moderators να εφαρμόσουμε στο φόρουμ πριν από χρόνια για το πρόβλημα των ομαδικών. Απλά τώρα έγινε πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι.

Βέβαια δεν είμαι υπέρ του ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα, το έγραψα και παραπάνω, αλλά ξέρω ότι όσο και να μιλάω, όπως όσο και να γκρινιάζουν οι υπόλοιποι, δεν ιδρώνει κανένα συλλογικό αυτί, καθότι δυστηχώς η επιχειρηματολογία σας είναι τόσο φαιδρή που αδυνατείτε να καταλάβετε τι λέει ο άλλος.

Εγώ τα είπα μια φορά, άμα βγω να τα λέω ξανά, μετά θα κατηγορίσετε όσους συμφωνούν μαζί μου ότι είναι κλίκα μου, ότι τους υποκοινώ, και άλλες σχετικές βλακείες γιαλαντζί, που θα υποτιμήσουν ακόμα περισσότερο τον κόσμο, αφού εκτός από υποτακτικούς ιθαγενείς, θα τους βλέπετε και σαν πρόβατα....

Όταν σου λέει ο άλλος είμαστε 500 και είσαστε 100, και εσύ του απαντάς ότι οι 500 είναι άχρηστοι και οι 100 είναι η αρία φυλή που είναι η καλύτεροι, οι εργατικότεροι, οι εξυπνότεροι, και φυσικά με τα 50€ έχει δικαιώματα να πέρνει αποφάσεις, ε τι να πω εγώ μέτα ? Τα έχετε πει όλα μόνοι σας για το ποιοί είστε..

----------


## acoul

> ... ε τι να πω εγώ μέτα ...


δεν ξέρω, βρες να λες γιατί τα μπάνερς χρειάζονται κόντεντ και κλικς ! πάμε πάλι λοιπόν. εμείς, εσείς, οι άλλοι, οι διπλανοί, οι απέναντι, οι αποκάτω, οι άνωκάτω, οι αλλιώς, οι άπειροι, οι έμπειροι, οι επόμενοι, οι αλλού, οι μπίζι, οι σοβαροί, οι κουλ, οι τσιλ, οι μπρικ μη Απ σκότι, οι ΟπΕν, οι κλόουζντ, οι άουτσάηντερς, οι και καλά κλπ. ...

----------


## DragonFighter

Παιδιά ξέρετε τι θέλει ο σύλλογος; ΛΕΦΤΑ!!! Οι αγγελίες δεν φέρνουν λεφτά στον σύλλογο!
Δώστε τους λεφτά ρε σεις, μόνο τότε θα σας μεταμορφώσουν από πρόβατα, βλαμμένους, ιθαγενείς, κερκίδα κ ότι acoulιστικο σκεφτεί κανείς σε ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> γιού νιντ του μέητ Ασάπ!


Αααααχμ, Γουάτς απ μέητ;

(μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω να μιλάω κι εγώ σαν EmO σε 40άρηδες μαντράχαλους μπας και συνεννοηθούμε...  :: )

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> γιού νιντ του μέητ Ασάπ!
> 
> 
> Αααααχμ, Γουάτς απ μέητ;
> 
> (μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω να μιλάω κι εγώ σαν EmO σε 40άρηδες μαντράχαλους μπας και συνεννοηθούμε... )


Εκτός τα Greeklish μου φαίνεται θα "απαγορευτούν" και αυτά στο φόρουμ *μας*.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Καλό θα ήταν...

----------


## DragonFighter

*ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΕΙ!*
Το έκανα bold και size=150 για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων!  ::  

Να προλάβουμε κ το ban από τους άγιους moderators που βάλθηκαν να βάλουν την τάξη ως άλλοι "σερίφηδες" στις άγριες περιοχές του awmn  ::   :: 
Και επαναλαμβάνω σε όσους εκτοξεύουν απειλές: "όποιος έχει την μύγα μυγιάζεται"

PS: και όποιος έχει την σφίγγα σφίγγεται.

PS2: Λεφτά παίδες, ο σύλλογος τέλει money αλλιώς αγγελίες γιοκ!

PS3: Ζήτω η δημοκρατία

----------


## acoul

> *ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΕΙ!*


και που θα λέει τότε ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του; αμάν με αυτά τα λουκέτα ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Να προλάβουμε κ το ban από τους άγιους moderators που βάλθηκαν να βάλουν την τάξη ως άλλοι "σερίφηδες" στις άγριες περιοχές του awmn


Μην τσουβαλιάζεις, δεν είναι όλοι οι mods "σερίφηδες".  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DragonFighter
> 
> Να προλάβουμε κ το ban από τους άγιους moderators που βάλθηκαν να βάλουν την τάξη ως άλλοι "σερίφηδες" στις άγριες περιοχές του awmn  
> 
> 
> Μην τσουβαλιάζεις, δεν είναι όλοι οι mods "σερίφηδες".


Δεν τσουβαλιάζω, για έναν συγκεκριμένο "σερίφη" το λέω. Αυτόν με το σήμα  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> για έναν συγκεκριμένο "σερίφη" το λέω. Αυτόν με το σήμα


 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DragonFighter
> 
> ...


συνεχίστε γιατί αραχνιάσαμε και θα ερημώσουμε τώρα με τις παραλίες και τους φραπέδες !! για τους φόρους τι λέτε, θα έπρεπε να μας τα παίρνουν όπως κάνει ο SyLlOgOs ? μας έβαλαν όμως τσάμπα WiFi στο Σύνταγμα !!

----------


## badge

Κλειδώνεται κατόπιν αιτήσεως του δημιουργού του.

*EDIT :* Προς αποφυγήν δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων, το σήμα του σερίφη που έχω σαν avatar (και που η εννοιολογική του απόδοση στην Αγγλική είναι Badge) είναι εκεί 5 χρόνια τώρα, συγκεκριμένα από τον Ιανουάριο του 2003 που γράφτηκα στο forum. Moderator έχω δεν έχω 3 μήνες, και φυσικά το avatar μου δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως σχέση με την ιδιότητά μου αυτή. Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει είτε το ένα ή το άλλο, προσωπικά δε μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

